# CHAT about current prices worldwide



## callmelulu

http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/current-goyard-prices-worldwide-708535.html




I've been reading that it's less expensive to get a Goyard in Paris than the US, can anyone share some specific price info on bags in different countries?

I would love to know what the Fiji and St. Louis cost in Europe!

thanks!


----------



## cathi

so the price in france for the st louis pm is the same as here in the states..$940???
for some reason i thought it was less...


----------



## AmourCouture

cathi said:


> so the price in france for the st louis pm is the same as here in the states..$940???
> for some reason i thought it was less...


 
No, I was just listing US prices.  I don't know about France.
You titles the thread US/UK/France...I was just adding what I know about the US.


----------



## chay

price for the Jeanne style would be greatly appreciated


----------



## nymifashion

My St Louis GM was about $300 cheaper in Paris than in the US once you factor in the taxes they refund and the NYC sales tax.  Definitely worth buying in Paris if you can.


----------



## r15324

My friend in Paris says he might drop by in a few days to find out some prices on the Boeing 55 and the Ambassade for me! I will report back ASAP.


----------



## callmelulu

Thank you AmourCouture!

yup, nymifashion, seems like France beats NYC for Goyard shopping.  One more reason to go...


----------



## vang

I got an email reply from Paris that St Louis PM is Euro430 without tax,so it's really much cheaper to buy in Paris than US.


----------



## scholastican

I purchased a Boeing 45 from Barneys in Beverly Hills late November 09 for U$D 2315 pre-tax.



sw0pp said:


> So the St. Louis PM with tax costs 515 in Paris. 17% tax off, nice for the non-EU guys
> 
> *Bags*
> St. Louis PM - $940/515 (Paris)/£480 (London)
> St. Louis GM - $1095/ £580 (London)
> Fidji - $960
> *Croisiere 35 (basic colors) - 950 (Paris in 2006)*
> *Croisiere 35 (special colors) - 1235 (Paris in 2006)*
> Top Handle Tote
> Saigon PM
> Saigon GM
> Sac Vendome PM - $3,170
> Sac Vendome GM - $3,680
> Grand Bleu MM/ Urbaine
> Grand Bleu PM
> Yona
> Tau Tau
> Commores Tote - $1850
> *Boeing 45 - $1,850*
> Boeing 55 - $2,620
> Boeing 65 - $2,960
> St. Martin
> Kios
> *Okinawa PM (basic colors)- 850 (Paris in 2006)*
> *Okinawa PM (special colors) - 1105 (Paris in 2006)*
> *Urbain (Basic Colors) - 880 (Paris in 2006)*
> *Urbain (Special colors) - 1155 (Paris in 2006)*
> 
> *Wallets*
> Zippe wallet - $890
> Folding card case
> 6 key holder
> Coin wallet
> Pochette (same as attached to St. Louis) - $300
> Small billfold
> Long checkbook/ organizer
> Trifold wallet
> 
> 
> *Clutches*
> Bois clutch
> Senate pouch
> Hanove clutch
> St. Honore clutch
> 
> 
> *Other*
> Ambassade briefase
> Major Dome suitcase
> Laptop sleeve - $830
> 
> 
> *Add-Ons*
> Initials - $155
> Stripes - $155
> 
> copied from the reference library


----------



## mighty1911

When you ask for a price in France, ask with taxes. Simply because you can't buy them without taxes, even if you can claim 12% back (taxes are 20%).
I should go next week to the shop and write down prices.


----------



## AmourCouture

scholastican said:


> I purchased a Boeing 45 from Barneys in Beverly Hills late November 09 for U$D 2315 pre-tax.


Yes, the posted price on the list is incorrect.  The Boeing 30 ia $2250 last time I checked.


----------



## ieweuyhs

mighty1911 said:


> When you ask for a price in France, ask with taxes. Simply because you can't buy them without taxes, even if you can claim 12% back (taxes are 20%).
> I should go next week to the shop and write down prices.



Actually, if you purchase the bag without ever setting foot in Paris (ie order through phone or email), you are charged a price WITHOUT VAT. So it's much easier for us non-EU residents to calculate.


----------



## alfred_sikat

how mcuh would it cost Croisiere 45 (basic colors) and Croisiere 45 (special colors)


----------



## rica

So the price below for the St louis pm & gm are w taxes already? How much tax can you claim & get back if you are a tourist?



sw0pp said:


> So the St. Louis PM with tax costs 515 in Paris. 17% tax off, nice for the non-EU guys
> 
> *Bags
> *St. Louis PM - $940/515 (Paris)/£480 (London)
> St. Louis GM - $1095/ £580 (London)
> Fidji - $960
> *Croisiere 35 (basic colors) - 950 (Paris in 2006)*
> *Croisiere 35 (special colors) - 1235 (Paris in 2006)*
> Top Handle Tote
> Saigon PM
> Saigon GM
> Sac Vendome PM - $3,170
> Sac Vendome GM - $3,680
> Grand Bleu MM/ Urbaine
> Grand Bleu PM
> Yona
> Tau Tau
> Commores Tote - $1850
> Boeing 45 - $1,850
> Boeing 55 - $2,620
> Boeing 65 - $2,960
> St. Martin
> Kios
> *Okinawa PM (basic colors)- 850 (Paris in 2006)*
> *Okinawa PM (special colors) - 1105 (Paris in 2006)*
> *Urbain (Basic Colors) - 880 (Paris in 2006)*
> *Urbain (Special colors) - 1155 (Paris in 2006)*
> 
> *Wallets*
> Zippe wallet - $890
> Folding card case
> 6 key holder
> Coin wallet
> Pochette (same as attached to St. Louis) - $300
> Small billfold
> Long checkbook/ organizer
> Trifold wallet
> 
> 
> *Clutches*
> Bois clutch
> Senate pouch
> Hanove clutch
> St. Honore clutch
> 
> 
> *Other*
> Ambassade briefase
> Major Dome suitcase
> Laptop sleeve - $830
> 
> 
> *Add-Ons*
> Initials - $155
> Stripes - $155
> 
> copied from the reference library


----------



## scholastican

^ VAT refund of 12% generally


----------



## shawn loh

ieweuyhs said:


> Actually, if you purchase the bag without ever setting foot in Paris (ie order through phone or email), you are charged a price WITHOUT VAT. So it's much easier for us non-EU residents to calculate.


 

Hi,

Just wondering if Paris actually takes order via phone or email? Cos is sent an email to them last month and they have yet to reply me.

Also, what's the courier charge?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cph706

I emailed Paris last week and received an answer within 1 business day. I would resend!


----------



## pupee

i received reply from London today:

"The St. Louis is £ 540 in all colors in PM including vat, once shipped to you we will deduct 17% . the shipping cost to Singapore is £ 85"

shipping is so so ex!!


----------



## bizzielizzie

Just a little update, I added recent european pricetags (including taxes) for the whole Croisière-line and the Grand Blue.



sw0pp said:


> *Bags*
> St. Louis PM - $940/515 (Paris)/£480 (London)
> St. Louis GM - $1095/ £580 (London)
> Fidji - $960
> *Croisiere 35 (basic colors) - 1.210 (Paris 2010)*
> *Croisiere 35 (special colors) - 1.575 (Paris 2010)*
> Top Handle Tote
> Saigon PM
> Saigon GM
> Sac Vendome PM - $3,170
> Sac Vendome GM - $3,680
> *Grand Bleu medium - basic: 1.070  / special colors: 1.390 *
> *Grand Bleu Large - basic: 1.270  / special colors: 1.650  *
> Yona
> Tau Tau
> Commores Tote - $1850
> Boeing 45 - $1,850
> Boeing 55 - $2,620
> Boeing 65 - $2,960
> St. Martin
> Kios
> *Okinawa PM (basic colors)- 850 (Paris in 2006)*
> *Okinawa PM (special colors) - 1105 (Paris in 2006)*
> 
> 
> *Croisière 45 cm travel bag - basic: 1.490  / special color: 1.935  (2010)*
> *Croisière 50 cm travel bag - basic: 1.690  / special color: 2.195  (2010)*
> *Croisière 60 cm travel bag - basic: 2.090  / special color: 2.715  (2010)*
> 
> *Wallets*
> Zippe wallet - $890
> Folding card case
> 6 key holder
> Coin wallet
> Pochette (same as attached to St. Louis) - $300
> Small billfold
> Long checkbook/ organizer
> Trifold wallet
> 
> 
> *Clutches*
> Bois clutch
> Senate pouch
> Hanove clutch
> St. Honore clutch
> 
> 
> *Other*
> Ambassade briefase
> Major Dome suitcase
> Laptop sleeve - $830
> 
> 
> *Add-Ons*
> Initials - $155
> Stripes - $155


----------



## pupee

The St Louis PM cost GBP540 now. The price has changed recently , it is Goyard first price increase in three years.


----------



## vang

pupee said:


> The St Louis PM cost GBP540 now. The price has changed recently , it is Goyard first price increase in three years.


 
I wonder the Eur430(without tax) that Paris store quoted me right after Christmas is already revised price?


----------



## Rose100

Anyone know retail for the Marie Gallante GM? TIA!


----------



## inaonoson

pupee said:


> i received reply from London today:
> 
> "The St. Louis is £ 540 in all colors in PM including vat, once shipped to you we will deduct 17% . the shipping cost to Singapore is £ 85"
> 
> shipping is so so ex!!




Hi, I'm from Singapore too! I think it's still more worth it to order from London because even if we pay 7% GST, there's still a 10% off!  
Do you know what the Paris rates are like? :S
And do you know if the 85pds for shipping is for one piece or will multiple pieces still be shipped at that rate?


----------



## inaonoson

inaonoson said:


> Hi, I'm from Singapore too! I think it's still more worth it to order from London because even if we pay 7% GST, there's still a 10% off!
> Do you know what the Paris rates are like? :S
> And do you know if the 85pds for shipping is for one piece or will multiple pieces still be shipped at that rate?



Ahh sorry! Just read that its Eur 430.


----------



## chay

does anyone know the current price for a Jeanne MM?


----------



## vang

vang said:


> I wonder the Eur430(without tax) that Paris store quoted me right after Christmas is already revised price?


 
Just got email that the price is EUR485 (without tax) for St Louis PM.


----------



## vang

2010 price list: St Louis PM is GBP540,GM is GBP640,inclusive of VAT.


----------



## r15324

vang said:


> Just got email that the price is EUR485 (without tax) for St Louis PM.
> 
> 2010 price list: St Louis PM is GBP540,GM is GBP640,inclusive of VAT.



Wait. So if we add VAT to the Euro price for a PM, it should turn out to be around 560 (considering 15% VAT). And you say that the PM is £540? That's strange since £540~620

*confused*


----------



## vang

The SA from London store quoted me GBP459.57 for before VAT price,which is equivalent to about EUR528(according to xe.com). It is indeed more expensive to buy from London or US, but London has stocks of the colors I want.

_Extracts of email from London:_
_Indeed the information you have provided are correct, the St. Louis bag is £ 540 in PM and £ 640 in GM. Once sent to you we will deduct the vat off. The postage charge to Singapore is £ 85.00_
_The amount you need to include on the form is £ 459.57 plus £ 85 postage charge._
_ `_

_I have attached a copy of our form to fill and send back to us with a copy of your ID and paying bank card._

_From Paris:_
_Regarding the order procedure, we join to this communication the authorization form we would like to get completed and signed, with, in addition, the copy of your credit card on both sides, the copy of your passport as well. We could send the requested bag to your country, in Singapore, and in that case, Goyard will require only the payment of the bag, excluded sales taxes (485euros-Price list 2010), but, in addition, shipment costs and customs are required, at reception, by UPS, the shipment company, on charge of the delivery. It could be an up charge of 140euros, more or less&#8230;_


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

ieweuyhs said:


> Actually, if you purchase the bag without ever setting foot in Paris (ie order through phone or email), you are charged a price WITHOUT VAT. So it's much easier for us non-EU residents to calculate.



Hi, I just wanted to verify that I can buy from the Paris store at the cheaper price (compared to the US with ridiculous taxes, especially here in California) via email or phone?  I just sent them an email, but I wanted to know how this works from someone who has done it.

Any advice?

Thank you!!


----------



## r15324

The price list is getting rather messy, thus, behold!







As you can see, there are a *LOT* of blank spaces, so if you ever hear the prices of some of these Goyards, please post them!


----------



## Ayala

Genius idea *r15324*.

Is the Zippe Wallet really $300?


----------



## r15324

^ May be an error... Whoops! Oh! The $300 is the Pochette, the $245 on the pochette should be on the card case, and the $670 card case should be on the folding card case... Will rectify this.


----------



## Mette

From the Paris store, the prices *ex-tax* for the Sac Vendome:

PM - 1665 euros (2010 Pricing)
GM - 1960 euros (2009 Pricing)
All leather version - 3265 euros (2009 pricing).  The all leather version is a PM size, only available in black, tan or white leather.

Pricing from the Paris store *ex-tax* for the St Louis:
GM - 570


----------



## r15324

Updated


----------



## lilou

st louis PM cost 580&#8364; now in Paris 
Cap Vert 750&#8364;
Grand Bleu PM 870&#8364;
Belvedere 1050&#8364;


----------



## r15324

^ As to the Cap Vert, Grand Bleu PM & Belvedere, are these prices for standard or special colours?


----------



## lilou

it's for standard color: black/black, red/red and black/tan


----------



## Hakief

Hi dearest Goyard fans,

May I know what's the latest price for a Urbain BLACK now? 


Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## keisei

Does anyone know that Saks Fifth Avenue Dept. store starting charging tax when shipping to other states such as NJ?


----------



## sexybuttercup

hi does anyone know the latest prices of the jeanne mm and gm? thanks!


----------



## scholastican

U$D 2315 pretax for Boeing 45 blk/blk from Barneys in Beverly Hills as of Dec 09



r15324 said:


> Updated


----------



## psiloveyou

hi there, 

saigon large is going for 2190 euros for classic, 2845 euros for limited edtn..

small is going for 1790 euros for classic colours, 2325 euros for limited edtn colours.

HTH!


----------



## calista

what about Goyard wallets? do you have a price list?


----------



## knapsu

Ambassade briefcase is 1250 euros for red and black, 30 % more for other colors.

ST Louis is 610 euros for all colours.

All prices Paris 2009


----------



## LV LoVee

here are some more prices
Senat PM: $430
Sainte-Marie PM: $560


----------



## r15324

Will update the table tonight! ;D


----------



## mrsvenuti

anyone know the price for the zippe wallet?


----------



## l7dude

r15324 (Aaron) You are awesome! Thanks for the table of prices!


----------



## Mette

knapsu said:


> ST Louis is 610 euros for all colours.
> 
> All prices Paris 2009


A couple of quick questions: is this for a GM or a PM?  Does this include tax or exclude tax?  Thanks!


----------



## bextasy

Are you sure that is the correct price for the zippe wallet $300 in the chart?


----------



## bextasy

Oops just saw someone else said that!


----------



## googalee

Mette said:


> A couple of quick questions: is this for a GM or a PM? Does this include tax or exclude tax? Thanks!



My mom just came back from Paris a few days ago and she told me the St. Louis PM was around EU580 and the St. Louis GM was around EU680... I believe this is including tax.


----------



## googalee

Btw, does anyone know prices of St. Louis PM and Fidji in SF Goyard? ...including tax please.  Thanks!


----------



## ShilohNouvel

Can someone please post the current price of Fidji in France?  Thanks!


----------



## googalee

Fidji in France costs around USD1200 as of April 2010.

Can someone tell me the price of a Pink St. Louis PM in Barneys?


----------



## blessedus

Hi does anyone know whether the Pink St Louis bag is available in London? Will it cost GBP640 as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ichiro

Victoire wallet.

April 2010.

£350 from UK boutique.


----------



## frannita

Jeanne MM is &#8364;1000 in Paris and $1980 in NY according to my friend


----------



## flirtsy

the st louis pm is £540 in london 

i emailed a few months ago and in this month (june) vogue uk it says that price too. shame it has gone up


----------



## BadRomance93

flirtsy said:


> the st louis pm is £540 in london
> 
> i emailed a few months ago and in this month (june) vogue uk it says that price too. shame it has gone up


 

Unless my math is wrong, that's about $800, no? The prices seem to vary by a $100 or so depending on who one asks. My fear is going in expecting one price, and then being told another, much higher (eep!), price.


----------



## Mette

BadRomance93 said:


> Unless my math is wrong, that's about $800, no? The prices seem to vary by a $100 or so depending on who one asks. My fear is going in expecting one price, and then being told another, much higher (eep!), price.


Some of the prices quoted in this thread also exclude tax which may explain some of the fluctuations in price that you've seen.

What I have noticed is that the price of Goyard items from Paris seem to be a better buy than from London or the US.


----------



## flirtsy

can someone explain to me the whole tax thing? because i am not really interested in the tax just how much it all comes to altogether haha


----------



## bag snob

How much is the Goyard croisere 35 now in France(w/ tax)? thanks!


----------



## MissV

I'm sorry but does anyone know how much a bi-fold wallets are?


Thanky ou


----------



## cparroyo777

Hi ladies! I don't know on what thread I can post my concern,but anyway,here it goes. I'm planning to buy a goyard in St.Honore,Paris but the thing is I'm arriving on a sunday, will they be open? TIA


----------



## denises

Hi everyone!

I heard that it is cheapest to buy Goyard in France, as compared to the US and other countries. I was wondering how much a St. Louis PM costs in France with and without the tax refund. Someone is offering to sell me a St. Louis PM for P45,000 (roughly 800 euro) and I don't know if this is a good deal. 

TIA!


----------



## vanniety

Goyard newbie here. 

Would anyone know what colors for the St. Louis PM are available in London and France right now? 

My friend is going to Paris in 2 weeks' time and I am thinking whether I should ask her to get one from St. Honore or just buy online from London and have it shipped to Singapore.

Btw, I prefer the yellow St. Louis PM.

Also, how do I calculate the total cost if I have it shipped from London?

Thanks.


----------



## Azn_Emma

First post!

Morning all =(^w^)=

I've been e-mailing Goyard London about picking my first bag up on Friday  and they said:


St Louis PM: *£540*
St Louis GM: *£640*
Initialing start at *£105 *for 1-6 initials
Stripes start at *£105 *for 3 stripes
(Tax @17.5% inc.)

I suppose I'll find out how much the wallets are on Friday since I'll need to pick something up for my boyfriend too

Oh, also quite interestingly the bloke said the painting progress only takes *3 weeks*. I was expecting at least 6 weeks, so that's quite the pleasant surprise (I'm downplaying this; I assure you I really feel like thisss )


----------



## shawn loh

Does anyone know the prices for St Louis in France? For both PM and GM?

TIA!


----------



## Graxie

Hi. My friend is going to Paris and am asking him to buy a Goyard for me. Whats the current price of the following in Paris: St. Louis tote PM, Fidji and Jeanne PM. Thanks


----------



## parisny

We just stopped in at the Goyard Saint Honore in Paris.  We picked up the St. Louis GM for 680 EURO.  They offer a 12%VAT which will be deducted in a few weeks.  We had picked up a Navy for a friend who said it's sold out in the US.  The store experience was DIVINE.  Totally recommend a visit for anyone who is in Paris!


----------



## Artegirl

Graxie said:


> Hi. My friend is going to Paris and am asking him to buy a Goyard for me. Whats the current price of the following in Paris: St. Louis tote PM, Fidji and Jeanne PM. Thanks


 
I asked Paris store, St Louis PM is EUR580 (with VAT), EUR485 (w/o VAT).  For Fidji, this is their comment:
_Please be informed that our Fidji hobo bag is currently re-designed, the new version being scheduled to be back in stock late 2010 - early 2011. All colors are now sold out in Paris._


----------



## Artegirl

Anybody knows the current prices of St. Louis PM and MM in United States?  I emailed SF store and Barney's NY twice and didn't get any response


----------



## *iFitt

Emailed Goyard London to purchase it as Singapore doesn't have Goyard, here is what I get in reply.

_The price for the small St. Louis is £ 540 , for the large £ 640. Please be advised that you are exempt from paying tax in the UK and therefore a 17% will be deducted._

meaning i dont have to pay for tax??


----------



## ShilohNouvel

Artegirl said:


> For Fidji, this is their comment:
> _Please be informed that our Fidji hobo bag is currently re-designed, the new version being scheduled to be back in stock late 2010 - early 2011. All colors are now sold out in Paris._



Woah! Does anyone know what the new design if the Fidji is? Oh gosh....I've been wanting to get a fidji and I might not like the new design!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm thinking about purchasing a Goyard St Louis pm from Paris via internet and I'm wondering how much will I be able to save because I've read that it's a lot cheaper to purchase from Paris than any other stores in different countries. However, the whole foreign tax issues are new and confusing to me (I live in the US- California, btw). Should I purchase the bag from my local barneys or from paris? TIA.


----------



## Graxie

Thanks for the info ParisNY and Artegirl.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

CaliDreaming said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing a Goyard St Louis pm from Paris via internet and I'm wondering how much will I be able to save because I've read that it's a lot cheaper to purchase from Paris than any other stores in different countries. However, the whole foreign tax issues are new and confusing to me (I live in the US- California, btw). Should I purchase the bag from my local barneys or from paris? TIA.



I did the conversion to US dollars based on the above info of a PM @ _
£ 540_ and it's approx $800. US Dollars - 17% VAT= $664. 

BUT you will more than likely have to pay import duties on this, depending on how they ship, plus shipping as well. More than likely it ultimately would be cheaper to purchase from Paris, but not really sure if it's worth all the headaches... Plus you would not be able to hand pick it as well. If I had the ability to go into a store myself, I'd much prefer that!


----------



## Longchamp

You can only subtract 13 percent of the VAT not the whole 17 percent.  I have never had to pay import duties when I received my bags from Goyard Paris, maybe I just got lucky when they are mailed.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Just curious how they ship? 

I purchased a Balenciaga from Cannes and they ship via DHL and they charge import fees, so it just depends on how they ship I guess.


----------



## DiamondBliss

*iFitt said:


> Emailed Goyard London to purchase it as Singapore doesn't have Goyard, here is what I get in reply.
> 
> _The price for the small St. Louis is £ 540 , for the large £ 640. Please be advised that you are exempt from paying tax in the UK and therefore a 17% will be deducted._
> 
> meaning i dont have to pay for tax??




Hey iFitt, that is actually kind of confusing...whether it means to subtract 17% from the totals listed...or just pay the totals listed (as omitting that 17% all together). Personally, by the way it's mentioned it just appears to subtract the 17%...but I would definatly e-mail and ask to clarify just so you don't get a different total than you thought!


----------



## npoo

iFitt,

I have bought items fm d ldn store & got them shipped back home. Basically they charge you the price of the items sans tax, so £540 - 17%). 

You then pay their shipping fees and you may or may not get import taxed back home in SGP. Have to say that they did accidentally send me a wrong item though. I bought a Richelieu wallet but got sent something rather different so had to send it back for an exchange.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thank you for the information- scoobiesmama! I'm going
to Barneys this weekend to check everything out


----------



## hiphopklim

Hello, 

 I wanna ask the Wallet which i don't really know the name of it, but it's the basic one only having six slots for cards. That one men can also use that. I guess it's called fold wallet or sth.
Would anyone kindly tell me how much it is in France? Cause my friend is going to France, I would know where my budget is .



    Thanks...


----------



## r15324

Updated! Remember to keep posting prices as you find them~


----------



## cnm5292

What is the current US pricing on the large makeup bag? I dont recall the name but it has a zipper that goes across the entire bag and then the corners have leather. Thank you.


----------



## cnm5292

What is the current US pricing for the *Goyard Boeing25 ?*

Thanks!!


----------



## r15324

^ all the prices that we have are listed into that one spreadsheet. The best way for you to find out the price on the Boeing 25, would be to do a currency conversion plus about a 20% upmark on top of the EUR price, or roughly a 15% upmark on the GBP price.


----------



## chazha

Hi

my first post

I just paid £1450 for my black Ambassade in London. They have 10 different colors. Black n Dark Red is £1450 and the rest is for £1850. I think as a dude the black one fits me best. There is no way I will carry an orange Ambassade!

Btw I had to pay for the shoulder strap separately! The price tag is £190!! Pfff!!!!

Nevertheless it is a one hell of a gorgeous bag


----------



## ELGEN

Does any of you know how much the 5 slot card holder cost in paris? And how much does I have to pay extra if I want my initials on it? In Euro please


----------



## DiamondBliss

ELGEN said:


> Does any of you know how much the 5 slot card holder cost in paris? And how much does I have to pay extra if I want my initials on it? In Euro please



Hey, the best way to figure that out is to actually e-mail the Paris flagship store and inquire that. They get back to you SO fast, like literally next day, with all of the information you need about that specific product. I believe the email is 233@goyard.com for the Paris location. Take care!


----------



## ELGEN

Thank you so much


----------



## DiamondBliss

ELGEN said:


> Thank you so much



Not a problem Elgen!

I do have a question though about UK prices. How similar is the pricing in the UK as it is compared to Paris? I know that in Paris there is the VAT, but also the Euro is worth more than the pound, so I'm wondering how that works out in the end....any ideas? 

I may be going to London in a couple of months so I'm curious if I should pick up another bag there, or just order it from the Paris store...thoughts?

take care!


----------



## txgal4ever

Hi!  This is my 1st post.

I am leaving for Paris next Sunday and am planning to purchase a St. Louis GM for myself and a PM for a friend.  She has been in contact with them and this is the last email she received:

" We would like to thank you for your reply and are pleased to inform you that we could proceed with the order your friend could pick up at the Boutique in Paris. Our Saint Louis are proposed at the price of 580euros for the medium size, and 680euros for the large version. We attached to this communication the authorization form we would like to get signed and filled, with, additionally, the copy of the used credit card, on both sides, as well as the copy of your passport.
Your friend will fill the tax refund form, and claim the amount at the airport in cash, or credited automatically on your credit cardthe tax you could get back represents 13% of the purchase.
The customization is proposed at the cost of 120euros for one to six initials, and 120euros as well for one to three stripes, on one side of the item, in our classic matte colors. "

HTH

I am so excited to finally get my Goyard!


----------



## noddanard

The price for St. Louis PM in Paris is 580 euro (-12% tax)
I went to the store today. It was closing.
Wanted to get one. expensive tho.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

does anybody know how much the Sac Le Chat/Sac Hardy is in UK/US ?


----------



## sexybuttercup

r15324 said:


> Updated! Remember to keep posting prices as you find them~
> 
> hello i cant seem to view your post of the updated prices


----------



## sexybuttercup

r15324 said:


> Updated! Remember to keep posting prices as you find them~
> 
> hello r15324...cant seem to view nor open your list. please advise tnx


----------



## r15324

^ On the bottom of page six of this thread...


----------



## knapsu

ELGEN said:


> Does any of you know how much the 5 slot card holder cost in paris? And how much does I have to pay extra if I want my initials on it? In Euro please


 
135 euros. Initals, no clue.


----------



## is95106

I just dropped by Goyard London to see laptop sleeve in person.
Black color one was 560 GBP (including taxes) and
Blue color one was 700 GBP (including taxes)

They also had the yellow and green but didn't check their prices.
They were very beautiful in person but I found sleeve was not structured enough to put laptops in.

I guess it would be more satisfying to buy bigger bags.


----------



## r15324

is95106 said:


> I just dropped by Goyard London to see laptop sleeve in person.
> Black color one was 560 GBP (including taxes) and
> Blue color one was 700 GBP (including taxes)
> 
> They also had the yellow and green but didn't check their prices.
> They were very beautiful in person but I found sleeve was not structured enough to put laptops in.
> 
> I guess it would be more satisfying to buy bigger bags.



Thanks for the info! I'm assuming that it is the St. Marie?


----------



## lemon!

Does anyone know how much the purse bois clutch is in paris/france?


----------



## macynn

Hello! does anyone know the price of Goyard Sainte Jeanne in Euro paris and US $? What are the sizes and prices? Thanks!


----------



## gaga_ser

*Belvedere*
Black/Red/Black and Tan £990 
All other colours £1300

Prices before less VAT.


----------



## Ladybaga

lemon! said:


> Does anyone know how much the purse bois clutch is in paris/france?



I don't know about Paris prices, but I just ordered one in red at BG in NYC for 1550. I know colors other than red or black will be more as they are considered special order. Hope this helps.


----------



## arlann_u

I just came back from Goyard in Paris and bought St. Louis in burgundy PM..it cost 580 euros and GM cost 680euros..i live in Norway and i got a little less than 20% tax refund at the airport


----------



## LoveThatThing

SF Goyard:

Sac Hardy PM: $1380 GM: $1885
Belevedere PM: $1340 for Black, Red, Tan/Brown, $1745 for any other color.


----------



## r15324

Now in alphabetical order!


----------



## Koub

Marc transport card holder Black : 250&#8364; incl. taxes


----------



## Ladybaga

Thank you, r15324 for organizing the price list for us. That is so nice of you to take the time to do this.


----------



## r15324

Ladybaga said:


> Thank you, r15324 for organizing the price list for us. That is so nice of you to take the time to do this.



It's my pleasure to help out fellow members, and besides, I only put the table together, everyone else did the hard work of finding the prices!


----------



## Koub

Personnalisation : custom Made painting : 480&#8364;


----------



## r15324

Koub said:


> Personnalisation : custom Made painting : 480



Thanks for the info *Koub*! 

Are there guidelines as to the size limit or palette limit to a custom painting?


----------



## Koub

You're welcome r15324 !
I don't really know. They only told me that a painted custom picture, symbol or logo costs  480&#8364; and must first be approved by their stylist first to be sure that it respect the ethical and historical standards of the brand.
I wanted to get customized a miroir PM spongebag with a small aquatic animal on it but it's more expensive than the bag itself...
Pity !...


----------



## Koub

Spongebags in Black or Red :
Miroir PM : 390
Miroir MM : 490
Boeing : 590

Other colours : price+30%


----------



## r15324

Koub said:


> You're welcome r15324 !
> I don't really know. They only told me that a painted custom picture, symbol or logo costs  480 and must first be approved by their stylist first to be sure that it respect the ethical and historical standards of the brand.
> I wanted to get customized a miroir PM spongebag with a small aquatic animal on it but it's more expensive than the bag itself...
> Pity !...





Koub said:


> Spongebags in Black or Red :
> Miroir PM : 390
> Miroir MM : 490
> Boeing : 590
> 
> Other colours : price+30%



I will update these! 

Also, is the Boeing Spongebag the same as the Trousse De Toilette? Because the seems to be a conflict with £ and  prices :S


----------



## Koub

Hello. Yes, spongebag = trousse de toilette in French.
I get the prices one month ago, in Euro and with taxes.
390&#8364; 490&#8364; and 590&#8364; (in black)
Thks


----------



## alexigastel

Hi, anyone knows how much the Goyard wallets and passport holders are in France? 

Thanks!


----------



## maxter

Does anybody know how much this bag costs??

Hotel du Parc:


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Hi everyone! My first post in the Goyard section. How much is the key-holder in USD? I did not find it on the list.


----------



## metrobulotdodo

I paid, if I recall correctly, $1250 for my Jeanne PM at Barneys when they first arrived (2005 or 2006), brought to the US by my former first boss there...a month later, the prices had been raised >$500. I suppose they found out quickly that they would be a hit!


----------



## macynn

Does anyone know if Hardy Sac Le Chat is available in Bergdorf & Barney's New York?


----------



## macynn

Does anyone know if Hardy Sac Le Chat is now available in Bergdorf & Barney's New York?


----------



## Calyuen

maxter said:


> Does anybody know how much this bag costs??
> 
> Hotel du Parc:



Its look like the Boeing bag, in its size 45 cm, is 1330  before tax


----------



## xoxomint

I believe the Boeing 45 is now $1580 euro before tax.

And maxter is correct, that bag that Carla Bruni is holding is call hotel du parc.


----------



## crochetbella

Just wanted to add that the Jeanne MM in the basic colors is $1565 USD.


----------



## MissPinkKate

Could this thread be Stickied?  I always look for it and have the toughest time finding it!


----------



## bag snob

Hi, may I ask the US price of Croisiere 35 for basic & special colors?
thanks!


----------



## chpwhy

[FONT=&quot]*Matignon long zipped wallet*, in our classic red or black tones, is proposed at the price of 530 , and 690  for all other finishes. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] *Malesherbes business card holder*, in our traditional finishes, is sold 250 , and 325  in the other tones. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]120  to have the initials XXX painted on any of our pieces, and 240  if you require a metallic finish for this painting (gold, silver, bronze).[/FONT]


----------



## colmasters

What is the current 2010 price for the Goyard ST LOUIS bag? 
How much is added for Monogram and stripes? 
and is it cheaper to purchase in Paris (or is it too much of a hassle?)


----------



## kcpcgurl

st.louis gm is $1065 +tax at Barneys


----------



## saccharine12

$940 St.Louis PM / Barneys NY ..  I didnt pay taxes  but I paid $12 for shipping ..


----------



## MissPinkKate

Monogram is $155, stripes are $155.


----------



## r15324

Check the link in my signature for prices across the countries.

Prices for monogramming and stripes in both matte and metallic colours are in the price list as well.


----------



## hikarupanda

macynn said:


> Does anyone know if Hardy Sac Le Chat is now available in Bergdorf & Barney's New York?



No, the bag is only available in the Goyard Bountique.


----------



## little_red

how much is boeing 30 and 40 price in euro


----------



## r15324

^ I don't have the &#8364; prices for the Boeing yet, but the Boeing does not come in a 40 size.

Will update the list by the end of the week


----------



## gabbiegirl

Hi everyone would anyone know how much is the st.louis pm in Italy thanks


----------



## Gablala

hi, would anyone know the euro price for sac hardy pm (special color)?


----------



## macynn

QUOTE=Gablala;17105085]hi, would anyone know the euro price for sac hardy pm (special color)?[/QUOTE]

Hardy Sac PM is 950 euro. All colors same price.


----------



## macynn

bag snob said:


> How much is the Goyard croisere 35 now in France(w/ tax)? thanks!


 

Croisiere 35 is 1575 euro
strap is 255 euro


----------



## macynn

twochubbycheeks said:


> does anybody know how much the Sac Le Chat/Sac Hardy is in UK/US ?


 

US: Sac Hardy PM: $1380 GM: $1885


----------



## faniyi

hi, everyone! I am going to buy my frist Goyard, and my budget is around 1200 pounds inc. tax. Do you have any suggestions? THANKS A LOT!


----------



## jsg

boeing 30 in blue is around 1,805 euro.   i dont think it comes in 40. Next size is 45.


----------



## esharma

hi all if i want to do a monogram and initials how long will it take?


----------



## DCMom

I purchased a bag and a suitcase from SF.  I recently sent them a rather simple family crest (Shield) can you believe that Paris wants to charge $1,435.00 for the painting?  Has anyone had this experience?  This is totally legitimate retail Goyard.  And, I'm NOT asking for the Mona Lisa!

What is the deal here?


----------



## leboudoir

does anyone know what the zip around wallet goes for in london? no price listed on table. cheers TIA!


----------



## ah_yun

hihi, i heard goyard is coming to Singapore.. is it true??


----------



## yoshimune8

does anyone know what the vat refund for tourists is in paris...or london? the paris prices seem more pocket friendly?


----------



## scholastican

12% VAT refund from Goyard Paris


----------



## yoshimune8

scholastican said:


> 12% VAT refund from Goyard Paris


 
thanks scholastician...i thought it would be more...but it will do...


----------



## kikihsin

i am from Taiwan, everybody just forgive my poor english...
i am new here. i was in Paris last month and purchased a San Lous PM, GM and a wallet. Price for San Louis PM and GM turned into 580 and 680, i didnt know since when price raised cos it was 510 for PM in 2007...
Anyway, the worst part is, the tax free company Goyard uses is "Worldwide Tax Free service", when i was in Frankfurt airport, I got all my tax free documents approved and stamped by German Custom, and got my money ( i choosed to get in cash ) from "Global tax refound"( its another tax free company some other shops use ). However, when i turned to world wide tax free service, they refused all my documents ( including the Goyard one which worths 240 Euro), the reason was " my nationality " !! They told me my nationality shouldnt hv to be "Taiwan", then i asked what nationality should i be? The lady just cant answer. I knew there are some political issues for my country , but there isnt her place to question it, cos all my documents were approved by Custom, and I felt really insulted. I was very angry but finally got my document mailed to their company and hoped can get money returned to my credit card ( well, still waiting ... )

Just a little story for my experience buying Goyard in Paris...


----------



## vang

kikihsin said:


> i am from Taiwan, everybody just forgive my poor english...
> i am new here. i was in Paris last month and purchased a San Lous PM, GM and a wallet. Price for San Louis PM and GM turned into 580 and 680, i didnt know since when price raised cos it was 510 for PM in 2007...
> Anyway, the worst part is, the tax free company Goyard uses is "Worldwide Tax Free service", when i was in Frankfurt airport, I got all my tax free documents approved and stamped by German Custom, and got my money ( i choosed to get in cash ) from "Global tax refound"( its another tax free company some other shops use ). However, when i turned to world wide tax free service, they refused all my documents ( including the Goyard one which worths 240 Euro), the reason was " my nationality " !! They told me my nationality shouldnt hv to be "Taiwan", then i asked what nationality should i be? The lady just cant answer. I knew there are some political issues for my country , but there isnt her place to question it, cos all my documents were approved by Custom, and I felt really insulted. I was very angry but finally got my document mailed to their company and hoped can get money returned to my credit card ( well, still waiting ... )
> 
> Just a little story for my experience buying Goyard in Paris...


 

Could it be  they expect you to fill in "Republic of China",in addition to/ in place of Taiwan,and not so much of political issues?


----------



## phoebe_0526

I am sorry....they are so rude...hope it turn out a good way.



kikihsin said:


> i am from Taiwan, everybody just forgive my poor english...
> i am new here. i was in Paris last month and purchased a San Lous PM, GM and a wallet. Price for San Louis PM and GM turned into 580 and 680, i didnt know since when price raised cos it was 510 for PM in 2007...
> Anyway, the worst part is, the tax free company Goyard uses is "Worldwide Tax Free service", when i was in Frankfurt airport, I got all my tax free documents approved and stamped by German Custom, and got my money ( i choosed to get in cash ) from "Global tax refound"( its another tax free company some other shops use ). However, when i turned to world wide tax free service, they refused all my documents ( including the Goyard one which worths 240 Euro), the reason was " my nationality " !! They told me my nationality shouldnt hv to be "Taiwan", then i asked what nationality should i be? The lady just cant answer. I knew there are some political issues for my country , but there isnt her place to question it, cos all my documents were approved by Custom, and I felt really insulted. I was very angry but finally got my document mailed to their company and hoped can get money returned to my credit card ( well, still waiting ... )
> 
> Just a little story for my experience buying Goyard in Paris...


----------



## kikihsin

vang said:


> Could it be  they expect you to fill in "Republic of China",in addition to/ in place of Taiwan,and not so much of political issues?



yeah, but since all my documents ( tax refound forms ) as stated as Taiwan and got approved by Custom and got money from another tax free services already, there shouldnt be much problem about it. Besides I asked if i can do any change, she said "no, Custom already stamped"......


----------



## r.b_boi

one *UNLISTED* hotel du parc: 2210 euro


----------



## alexigastel

How much is the Goyard Sac Hardy in France?


----------



## bag snob

Hi, I heard Goyard is having a price increase by january 2011? can someone confirm? thanks!


----------



## macynn

bag snob said:


> Hi, I heard Goyard is having a price increase by january 2011? can someone confirm? thanks!


 

Yes it's confirmed. Increase is by 10%. (


----------



## macynn

alexigastel said:


> How much is the Goyard Sac Hardy in France?


 

Hardy Sac PM is 950 euro, GM is 1370 euro these prices were up until dec. 31, 2010. Now it has gone up to 10% more.


----------



## minx1029

hi i have a friend who's going to paris next week, i'm thinking of having her buy me a goyard hardy sac pm, so does that mean that it'll cost me 1045 euro now that an increase has taken effect? will she still have a refund of 12% vat? sorry but can someone please enlighten me how the computation goes for a new goyard..thank you so much..


----------



## mcmugg

hi everyone. this is my first post ever on tpf; it's been so useful! i've been emailing goyard paris for the past couple of days and they tell me that the price increase is effective on 10th jan.

btw, it seems that it's cheaper to order from london rather than paris, largely due to the extremely expensive shipping fees from paris (195 euro vs 80 gpb).

also, london has all colours of the st louis pm and gm available.

hope this is useful!


----------



## Longchamp

minx1029 said:


> hi i have a friend who's going to paris next week, i'm thinking of having her buy me a goyard hardy sac pm, so does that mean that it'll cost me 1045 euro now that an increase has taken effect? will she still have a refund of 12% vat? sorry but can someone please enlighten me how the computation goes for a new goyard..thank you so much..


 
yes if she is leaving EU w/ her bag, will get detaxe refund at airport.


----------



## foxymom

hi! can anyone post the update price of crossiere 35 in paris and london? what courier do they use? 

and how much to personalize? 2 stripes and 2 initials? 

thanks a lot ladies!


----------



## Lush Angel

hi! does anyone know the new price of st. louis PM in London? thanks!


----------



## r15324

macynn said:


> Yes it's confirmed. Increase is by 10%. (



Omfg


----------



## r15324

Here's the update that I promised back in... September 

Sorry for the tardiness! I'll make up for it by using a white chevron background


----------



## xdaliv

is the new pricelist with the 10% increase? Just to confirm


----------



## Damier Dork

I haven't seen the price increase yet has anyone seen it?


----------



## armyofbirds

Does anyone know how much the Yona is? I haven't seen anyone mention a price anywhere.


----------



## miacillan

I just ordered my Goyard bags from Paris with the old price.

The SA said the GM Saint Louis will be up from Euro680 to Euro750 at the end of January 2011.  So, it's this week.  

Glad I got mine before price increase!


----------



## r15324

miacillan said:


> I just ordered my Goyard bags from Paris with the old price.
> 
> The SA said the GM Saint Louis will be up from Euro680 to Euro750 at the end of January 2011.  So, it's this week.
> 
> Glad I got mine before price increase!



Oh no! I get to Paris on 1 Feb...

I'm going to see if I can phone order...


----------



## r15324

Ordered mine! Just in time


----------



## Koub

By the way, miroir PM in color was 505 (to be added on your price list)


----------



## Gablala

How much is special color marquis tote in Euro?


----------



## r15324

Just to let you all know, VAT refundable used to be 13% in Paris but as of the 1st of February, it has been changed to 12%.


----------



## wandergirlc

are the prices posted above with or without tax? thanks!


----------



## oogiewoogie

w/o tax


----------



## suemb

wandergirlc said:


> are the prices posted above with or without tax? thanks!


 
Don't the UK and France prices already include the VAT?


----------



## tuersworld

Just for an additional information Belvedere mm is now £1,235 in London. I finally got it )


----------



## ELGEN

How much does the black/noir passport holder cost in Paris? And what about the other colors?


----------



## Blo0ondi

well guys the prices hadnt changed cuz i went there 2 days ago n th st louis prices r still 580 for PM anf 680 fo GM.. n i got my vcendome pm for 1990 euros which is differnt than the price posted here 
i think th vedome cuir PM costs around 400 euros and in an email i was told that the bag costs £ 4470 according to the email they sent me


----------



## ultracarbone

vang said:


> I got an email reply from Paris that St Louis PM is Euro430 without tax,so it's really much cheaper to buy in Paris than US.




Untrue. Just bought yesterday in Paris Euro580 for PM Euro680 for GM


----------



## ultracarbone

Lush Angel said:


> hi! does anyone know the new price of st. louis PM in London? thanks!



Pound 540 for PM St Louis


----------



## ultracarbone

gabbiegirl said:


> Hi everyone would anyone know how much is the st.louis pm in Italy thanks




Dont think Italy have Goyard...


----------



## ultracarbone

anyone have any idea the price for Commores in Euro and Pound? Thanks


----------



## ultracarbone

r15324 said:


> Here's the update that I promised back in... September
> 
> Sorry for the tardiness! I'll make up for it by using a white chevron background



Do you have it in the format where i can update myself? I cant edit it with the format you post...


----------



## abclee

a bit off the topic, but the Goyard store has just opened in Hong Kong at the Peninsula.  

the ambassade is a whopping HK$24000 (around 2,230 Euros) !!  does anybody know the current price in Paris and London?  

btw, Hong Kong does not have any sales tax or import tax.  the high price tag baffles me!


----------



## audemar

My ambassade cost 1560 last Aug.even with the recent price increase it'll be a lot less than 2230! I then got 12% off for tax refund too.


----------



## r15324

Welcome the HK column!


----------



## r15324

ultracarbone said:


> Do you have it in the format where i can update myself? I cant edit it with the format you post...



We could do what we do over at the Hermès forum, but honestly, it's really messy and hard to read :/


----------



## r.b_boi

r15324 said:


> We could do what we do over at the Hermès forum, but honestly, it's really messy and hard to read :/



i must concur, this is an easy to read format...and with only one person updating the pricelist it cuts down on confusion...


----------



## kat99

abclee said:


> a bit off the topic, but the Goyard store has just opened in Hong Kong at the Peninsula.
> 
> the ambassade is a whopping HK$24000 (around 2,230 Euros) !!  does anybody know the current price in Paris and London?
> 
> btw, Hong Kong does not have any sales tax or import tax.  the high price tag baffles me!




I think it's because they want to keep the prices relatively in line with China which does have an import tax.


----------



## LoveThatThing

Marquis (special colour)- 1495 euro in Paris, 2/2011


----------



## gie121

anyone here who knows the current price of Fidji in Paris?


----------



## xoxomint

Does anyone know when the price increase is going to be?  Going to Paris in mid May.


----------



## abclee

kat99 - we don't have import tax in Hong Kong, but we are used to things being marked up a bit over here.  all the brands are cheaper in paris, even with the french sales tax.

and a note about the price increase - it hasn't happened yet.  friend just bought stuff today in Paris - the prices are the same as those on the list.


----------



## joemen

hi, i am new 
VOLTAIRE BASIC COLOR 1220 
VOLTAIRE JACQUARD FABRIC 1805 

prices on 09 march 2011


----------



## pinkybagz

hi does anyone knows when the price increase will start?


----------



## ultracarbone

Fidji discontinue. replaced with Grenedines.
1210 &#8364; (£1145) traditional tones
1575 &#8364; (£1490) other tones

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...110698825674538.16989.100002032632463&theater


----------



## hermes_lemming

pinkybagz said:


> hi does anyone knows when the price increase will start?



Very soon. Everything might go up as high as 30% in the US. Eek!


----------



## Damier Dork

hermes_lemming said:


> Very soon. Everything might go up as high as 30% in the US. Eek!



As high as 30% really? Yikes.....


----------



## hermes_lemming

Damier Dork said:


> As high as 30% really? Yikes.....



I know. My jaw dropped.


----------



## r15324

^ aiyayay


----------



## xoxomint

I only asked about St louis tote and Paris store told me that the price increase will be on April 1st and the PM will be 650 &#8364; and GM will be 750 &#8364;.  That's about 12%.  They don't expect the personalization to increase in price.


----------



## qaz393

xoxomint said:


> I only asked about St louis tote and Paris store told me that the price increase will be on April 1st and the PM will be 650  and GM will be 750 .  That's about 12%.  They don't expect the personalization to increase in price.



oh nooo. time to get my brother to hoard me some when hes in paris in a couple of days


----------



## hermes_lemming

I was told that the price hike will happen fairly soon. The quote applied to the US.


----------



## nadiamo

wow! 12% ??
I just got my white GM st louis last Sat.. feel like I should go grab more before the price gets higher..ha ha


hermes_lemming said:


> I was told that the price hike will happen fairly soon. The quote applied to the US.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I think the 12% is what normally happened in the past.  The next might go as high as 30%~


----------



## nadiamo

anyone knows where  could I get a fidji now? thanks


----------



## Damier Dork

Fidji available at BG in green, yellow, and white.


----------



## dwight08

Just bought an all black card case at Barneys for $245


----------



## qaz393

dwight08 said:


> Just bought an all black card case at Barneys for $245



are the other colors more expensive?


----------



## Cari284

Just found out that Goyard (in France) are having a price increase on* April 1st*. 

The St Louis used to cost *580 euro* but will now cost *650 euro*.


----------



## oogiewoogie

^^ Thanks for the head up.. I just called Goyard SF... and the SA couldn't confirm an exact date.. but prices for the US will also be going up...


----------



## abcoco

Anyone know if st louis pm price increased/or will increase in London as well? 

I am going to London in June as was wondering if it's still cheaper to buy it there (compared to the US. with the price increase in paris, it's basically same as here!)

And also do we get tax refund for this purchase when we leave UK? 


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## pinkybagz

hi does anyone know the latest price for all the goyard bags?


----------



## vbags

Does anyone  know the current price of Bois clutch?


----------



## oi.sam7

vbags said:


> Does anyone  know the current price of Bois clutch?


went to goyard in barneys in nyc today and a lovely sale executive assured me that there has not been a price rise recently. Bought a Boeing 45 at 2315 + 8.75% tax.


----------



## meichou

What's the current price for St Louis pm in the US? It was $940 in late march.


----------



## Blo0ondi

the vondome price in PM that u listed is without tax with tax the bag will be 1990 euros (2011 

thanks 4 posting this


----------



## queenmother

I just got my Sac Hardy PM in bordeaux in Paris. Its Euro 1340. r13524, you might want to update your price list for the Sac Hardy. Thanks!


----------



## r15324

Can anyone confirm the rumours of a price hike?

Enjoy,


----------



## Blo0ondi

Cari284 said:


> The St Louis used to cost *580 euro* but will now cost *650 euro*.


 
i got it in Feb 4 *680* Euros from paris!


----------



## Cari284

Blo0ondi said:


> i got it in Feb 4 *680* Euros from paris!



I'm referring to the PM size.


----------



## j0yc3

oogiewoogie said:


> ^^ Thanks for the head up.. I just called Goyard SF... and the SA couldn't confirm an exact date.. but prices for the US will also be going up...


Oh no! I want to get a wallet.. Gotta get up to BG soon..


----------



## Blo0ondi

Cari284 said:


> I'm referring to the PM size.


 
PM is 580 euros only 100 differance!


----------



## Cari284

Blo0ondi said:


> PM is 580 euros only 100 differance!



Goyard emailed me saying that the price was 580 &#8364; and was getting a price increase (april 1st) so that the new price would be 650 &#8364; for the Saint Louis PM.


----------



## Blo0ondi

Cari284 said:


> Goyard emailed me saying that the price was 580  and was getting a price increase (april 1st) so that the new price would be 650  for the Saint Louis PM.


 
wow they did it be4 they told me [rice will inc in jul or aug good things i got my St louis and vondome!.. i still want couple of things 
gosh those brands and their price increases!!


----------



## queenmother

Its confirmed! Goyard Paris increased their prices by 12% effective April 1. Today, I decided to exchange the Goyard Sac Hardy I got 2 days ago for a Marquieses. The Marquieses (in special color) is Euro 1685. It used to be Euro 1495 so there's a 12% increase.


----------



## qaz393

queenmother said:


> Its confirmed! Goyard Paris increased their prices by 12% effective April 1. Today, I decided to exchange the Goyard Sac Hardy I got 2 days ago for a Marquieses. The Marquieses (in special color) is Euro 1685. It used to be Euro 1495 so there's a 12% increase.



saying 12% is very wrong. the st louis pm and gm both went up 70 euros. the gm doesnt comput to 12%


----------



## queenmother

My mistake...I should have written "Goyard Paris has increased their prices by as high as 12%" since the St Louis PM and Marquieses are both up by 12%. The Paris SA confirmed that prices increased last April 1.


----------



## almudena

Cari284 said:


> Just found out that Goyard (in France) are having a price increase on* April 1st*.
> 
> The St Louis used to cost *580 euro* but will now cost *650 euro*.




Indeed, I passed only yesterday from rue Saint Honoré to try on the white PM, and that's the new price.


----------



## marciebelle

I just got an email from London, GBP 540 for St. Louis PM and 640 for GM with a 95 postage


----------



## qaz393

marciebelle said:


> I just got an email from London, GBP 540 for St. Louis PM and 640 for GM with a 95 postage



shouldnt there be VAT exempt too???


----------



## monogram_boy

I live in California, but will be going Paris for vacation next week. I'm planning on stopping into Goyard Paris and picking up some items. Does anyone know how the tax thing is done?  Do you have to have the items shipped back in order to be exempt from the taxes?

Thanks!


----------



## r15324

monogram_boy said:


> I live in California, but will be going Paris for vacation next week. I'm planning on stopping into Goyard Paris and picking up some items. Does anyone know how the tax thing is done?  Do you have to have the items shipped back in order to be exempt from the taxes?
> 
> Thanks!



When you pay, ask them to process a taxback (detaxe), and they will print out an extra invoice and a detaxe form (bring your passport! Or at least remember your passport number). When you exit the EU, present your goods and the documentation to the tax refund booth at the departure terminal and they will process your refund.

If your invoice exceeds &#8364;1000, you will be asked to process your refund after proceeding through immigration (if so, you must make sure that you have them with you as hand-luggage). Get a customs stamp first and then go to the tax refund booth. If they cannot give you an immediate refund, they will ask you to drop your relevant documentation (with the customs stamp) in the mailbox in the reply-paid envelope that Goyard originally provided you with. Goyard will refund in around 8 weeks (I got mine from the end of February a couple days ago). Goyard will refund 12%.

Oh, and get to the airport as early as possible! I waited in queue at Heathrow for over three hours to get my ~AUD$1000 refund.

Happy travels!


----------



## monogram_boy

r15324 said:


> When you pay, ask them to process a taxback (detaxe), and they will print out an extra invoice and a detaxe form (bring your passport! Or at least remember your passport number). When you exit the EU, present your goods and the documentation to the tax refund booth at the departure terminal and they will process your refund.
> 
> If your invoice exceeds 1000, you will be asked to process your refund after proceeding through immigration (if so, you must make sure that you have them with you as hand-luggage). Get a customs stamp first and then go to the tax refund booth. If they cannot give you an immediate refund, they will ask you to drop your relevant documentation (with the customs stamp) in the mailbox in the reply-paid envelope that Goyard originally provided you with. Goyard will refund in around 8 weeks (I got mine from the end of February a couple days ago). Goyard will refund 12%.
> 
> Oh, and get to the airport as early as possible! I waited in queue at Heathrow for over three hours to get my ~AUD$1000 refund.
> 
> Happy travels!



Great!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## cathybscloset

Hi experts! I need your expertise on Goyard sales. I have heard that they occur, but are infrequent. Do you know if there will be any for the summer season? I would really like to grab a zippe wallet to go with my Saint Louis PM! Many thanks!


----------



## my peko

St. Louis pm is now HKD8700! An over 27% increase!!


----------



## r15324

cathybscloset said:


> Hi experts! I need your expertise on Goyard sales. I have heard that they occur, but are infrequent. Do you know if there will be any for the summer season? I would really like to grab a zippe wallet to go with my Saint Louis PM! Many thanks!



I'm not too sure that Goyard has sales. Sure Barneys and Bergdorfs may have their own promotions, but since Goyard does not follow the fashion show seasons (ie. only have a permanent collection), it does not make sense for them to discount their items. Then again, I'm not 100% sure on this, but going by their marketing strategy, I'd bet against it.


----------



## r15324

Updating the prices tomorrow, stay tuned.


----------



## CC2600

I e-mailed the Goyard Hong Kong staff a couple days ago and just received their reply about prices on certain items. Feel free anyone to correct any wrong information.


St. Louis PM *--- *HKD 8700
Jeanne MM *--- HKD 15000 (STANDARD) HKD 19500 (SPECIAL)
Boeing 30 *--- HKD 20600 (STANDARD) HKD 26700 (SPECIAL)
Croisiere 35 --- HKD 17900 (STANDARD) HKD 23200 (SPECIAL)
Vendome --- HKD 29400 (STANDARD) HKD 38200 (SPECIAL)
Marquis --- HKD 17400 (STANDARD) HKD 22600 (SPECIAL)
Sac Hardy PM --- NOT SELLING IN HK
Zippe PM wallet --- HKD 6400 (STANDARD)
Long Bi-Fold wallet --- HKD 7900 (STANDARD) HKD 10300 (SPECIAL)
Short Bi-fold wallet --- HKD 5000 (STANDARD) HKD 6600 (SPECIAL)

* A couple weeks ago when I first inquired, the St. Louis (Standard/Special) was HKD 6800 for the PM, and HKD 7900 for the GM...so I'm not sure of a price increase or a typo.


----------



## dozzaroo

Belvedere MM in London £1560(special colour) and £1200 (black,red)
Belvedere GM is £1400(black,red)


----------



## cathybscloset

r15324 said:


> I'm not too sure that Goyard has sales. Sure Barneys and Bergdorfs may have their own promotions, but since Goyard does not follow the fashion show seasons (ie. only have a permanent collection), it does not make sense for them to discount their items. Then again, I'm not 100% sure on this, but going by their marketing strategy, I'd bet against it.



Thank you!


----------



## r15324




----------



## dozzaroo

Wow that's an amazing list !! Thanks for sharing  
So much hard work spent on that hey??? Thanks!


----------



## 925

hi, i believe the price of st louis in HKD should be switch?


----------



## r15324

925 said:


> hi, i believe the price of st louis in HKD should be switch?



No, the PM price is the new price due to the increase, no-one has updated the GM price yet... :/


----------



## qaz393

are u sure the price of the grand bleu is updated?


----------



## CC2600

r15324 said:


>


 
 Thanks for this. It's so helpful!!! I'll post again if I find out anymore HKD prices. The price increase is hurting me though!!!


----------



## ayengel

The price of the Boeing 30 in special color is 2925 USD (as of 07May). And I believe the St Louis PM is now 1040 USD.


----------



## r15324

honey bunch said:


> I just went there last wednesday and they had price increase. St. Louis PM is now 8700 HKD from 6800 HKD. I am not sure about the GM size, I think it's about 9700 HKD.



.


----------



## yanyan2

Any ideas how much is the Iphone case?

Thanks


----------



## Layn

Pardon me, what is the difference between Sac Vendome Cuir and Sac Vendome?


----------



## r15324

Layn said:


> Pardon me, what is the difference between Sac Vendome Cuir and Sac Vendome?



The Sac Vendome has the Chevron canvas on the front and back of the bag with calfskin leather at the bases on the sides. The 'Cuir' version (not the official name), has this reversed where the bag is mostly calfskin (on the front and back) with the Chevron canvas limited to the sides of the base.


----------



## qaz393

do they still sell the st louis junior


----------



## authentic_012

qaz393 said:


> do they still sell the st louis junior



The St Louis Junior has been discontinued a couple of years ago.


----------



## Nogihen

I got Gabriel wallet in yellow at Paris store a few weeks ago. The price was 690 euro including VAT. I get 82.80 euro back for tax refund.


----------



## rushka

I'm probably posting old info but was just told by my SA at Barney's NYC that price goes up on Friday July 1, 2011.  By what % I do not know.

Le sigh.....


----------



## Sabinalynn

rushka said:


> I'm probably posting old info but was just told by my SA at Barney's NYC that price goes up on Friday July 1, 2011.  By what % I do not know.
> 
> Le sigh.....



I just bought a st Louis pm for $1045 at Goyard SF..went up $105


----------



## c18027

Sabinalynn said:


> I just bought a st Louis pm for $1045 at Goyard SF..went up $105


 
You are absolutely correct (unfortunately!) 

PM St Louis Tote increased from $940 to $1,045 USD
GM St Louis Tote increased from $1,065 to $1,170 USD

Effective 7/1/11


----------



## sophie_

Re the price of the croisiere (1210 euro), is that net of the VAT refund or not? Also, anyone here who knows the price of that in the US? Thanks!


----------



## Dreamirose

Did prices also go up in Europe?


----------



## laf724

Please remove this post.


----------



## zcklerticker

any idea if the st louis gm will come in bubblegum pink again this year and how much it would be? been lusting over it for years but never got the chance to get one because they're always sold out!!!


----------



## floridagal23

Do we know the new prices for the smaller wallets? I've got the zippe (large) but am looking at the smaller zippe and the zipped around one with the french purse esque compartment in the front. Thanks!


----------



## my peko

zcklerticker said:


> any idea if the st louis gm will come in bubblegum pink again this year and how much it would be? been lusting over it for years but never got the chance to get one because they're always sold out!!!


 
I've seen it in Takashimaya, Kyoto Japan 2 weeks ago.


----------



## xoxomint

zcklerticker said:


> any idea if the st louis gm will come in bubblegum pink again this year and how much it would be? been lusting over it for years but never got the chance to get one because they're always sold out!!!


 
Goyard SF told me that they will be getting a limited shipment of the pink GM tote in December and you can preorder but you would have to pay the whole amount upfront and I think he said about USD$1400 or somewhere around there. Give them a call if you are interested.


----------



## wiroons98

does anyone know the price of goyard long bi-fold wallet in uk and france

this one but i want to know both color price (basic&special color)






By wiroons at 2011-08-06


thks you very much


----------



## allywchu

St. Louis GM costs HKD9900


----------



## dotcomgirl

Varenne Ladies LG wallet (red) $950 USD
Monogram letters (non-metallic) $155 USD
Stripes (non-metallic) $155 USD

San Francisco has painter in-house and it takes about 4 weeks.


----------



## dotcomgirl

114 cm strap (special color) $360 USD


----------



## dotcomgirl

dotcomgirl said:


> 114 cm strap (special color) $360 USD



Correction:  price is $ 470 usd


----------



## poudre

I passed from the boutique today to try on the white small Belvedere. It was pure perfection! The price on the other hand was not, as it costs 1500 euros (special colour)... The basic price is 1150 euros. 

The sales guy told me that to calculate the price for special colours, the rule of thumb is to add 30% to the basic prices of all models, except for St Louis, for which prices are the same regardless of colour.


----------



## kollin

How much would the custom stripes and letters cost and how long would it take to get it done?


----------



## rockgalz

poudre said:


> I passed from the boutique today to try on the white small Belvedere. It was pure perfection! The price on the other hand was not, as it costs 1500 euros (special colour)... The basic price is 1150 euros.
> 
> The sales guy told me that to calculate the price for special colours, the rule of thumb is to add 30% to the basic prices of all models, except for St Louis, for which prices are the same regardless of colour.




hi poudre, indeed...i tried on that white pm yesterday and came home with the blk/tan, it has that very vintagy vibe which i so..so hearts !


----------



## suemb

Dreamirose said:


> Did prices also go up in Europe?



I am also wondering about increases in UK prices??


----------



## poudre

rockgalz said:


> hi poudre, indeed...i tried on that white pm yesterday and came home with the blk/tan, it has that very vintagy vibe which i so..so hearts !



Congratulations! I'm sure you will immensely enjoy the bag, the black/tan is my favorite Goyard combination!

You've made me soooo jealous now....


----------



## suemb

Would someone in the UK please post the current price of the St. Louis PM and GM in London?  Thanks!


----------



## candyflower

The St. Louis tote bag is £540 in PM size and £640 in GM. 




suemb said:


> Would someone in the UK please post the current price of the St. Louis PM and GM in London?  Thanks!


----------



## suemb

candyflower said:


> The St. Louis tote bag is £540 in PM size and £640 in GM.



Thank you sooo much!  My DH will be flying to the UK for business today, and tomorrow will be his only day to do any shopping (for my birthday present...).  Thanks again!


----------



## suemb

And interestingly, given the current US dollar exchange rates, the Goyard prices in the UK end up being less than that in France. In comparison, the Louis Vuitton prices in France are pretty much always the lowest around the world.


----------



## Chanel 0407

suemb said:


> And interestingly, given the current US dollar exchange rates, the Goyard prices in the UK end up being less than that in France. In comparison, the Louis Vuitton prices in France are pretty much always the lowest around the world.


 

ok, so if I'm goign to Paris in 3 weeks do you think its better for me to buy a GM here in the US or France?  I just want to know where it would make more sense to buy it?


----------



## suemb

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, so if I'm goign to Paris in 3 weeks do you think its better for me to buy a GM here in the US or France?  I just want to know where it would make more sense to buy it?



Cheaper to buy in France than US (plus you get VAT back -- about another 10%).  But with the current exchange rates (dollar vs. euro or pound), even better to buy in UK than France...


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, well if I buy in the US I live in Wisconsin so I wouldn't have to pay sales tax but you are saying it would still be 10% cheaper?  I think the GM price at Bergdorf right now is right around $1145 USD.  Correct me if I'm wrong so it would be about $100 cheaper in France?  How do I get the VAT back?  Is that guaranteed I will get VAT back?  My BF used to work in Belgium and he said that is not easy.


----------



## suemb

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, well if I buy in the US I live in Wisconsin so I wouldn't have to pay sales tax but you are saying it would still be 10% cheaper?  I think the GM price at Bergdorf right now is right around $1145 USD.  Correct me if I'm wrong so it would be about $100 cheaper in France?  How do I get the VAT back?  Is that guaranteed I will get VAT back?  My BF used to work in Belgium and he said that is not easy.



The current US price for the St. Louis GM is $1170 (no tax for you since out of state purchase).  The current price in France is 750 euros, which at today's exchange rate equals $1025.  Since you are a foreign resident, when you leave (at the airport), you can get back an additional amount of 10-12% (depends on how you want to get money back) that represents the tax that residents have to pay for items.  Thus, in this example, you would end up paying about $925 (= $1025 - $100), which is $245 less than here in US.

Note that in Europe, the effective sales tax is already factored into the price.  Thus, when you leave the country (similar to living out of state), you don't have to pay the tax and can get some of the tax amount back at an authorized VAT return counter in the airport.  It's actually quite easy, as long as you give yourself a little extra time to wait in lines at the airport (and must have the items ready to show the representatives -- even though I have never been asked to show what I bought).  Also, when you buy the items, you have to get a VAT form filled out at the shop (not all shops allow for duty-free VAT shopping, but I believe Goyard does).  Then you just present that form (plus receipts) at the VAT counter at the airport.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, thank you.  That is very helpful information.  $245 is quite a savings.  I will have to do my research and ask BF where exactly we are staying and then map it out.  Do they usually have a pretty good selection at the Goyard stores?  What about Isabel Marant?  I would think that is cheaper in Paris too.  I'm so excited but my credit card it scared. 





suemb said:


> The current US price for the St. Louis GM is $1170 (no tax for you since out of state purchase).  The current price in France is 750 euros, which at today's exchange rate equals $1025.  Since you are a foreign resident, when you leave (at the airport), you can get back an additional amount of 10-12% (depends on how you want to get money back) that represents the tax that residents have to pay for items.  Thus, in this example, you would end up paying about $925 (= $1025 - $100), which is $245 less than here in US.
> 
> Note that in Europe, the effective sales tax is already factored into the price.  Thus, when you leave the country (similar to living out of state), you don't have to pay the tax and can get some of the tax amount back at an authorized VAT return counter in the airport.  It's actually quite easy, as long as you give yourself a little extra time to wait in lines at the airport (and must have the items ready to show the representatives -- even though I have never been asked to show what I bought).  Also, when you buy the items, you have to get a VAT form filled out at the shop (not all shops allow for duty-free VAT shopping, but I believe Goyard does).  Then you just present that form (plus receipts) at the VAT counter at the airport.


----------



## Layne

Sorry if this has already been answered, I couldn't find the information.  Does anyone know how much the agenda/planner cover is in Paris?  Thanks!


----------



## Megan1

The new price for the croisiere 35 is &#8364;1330 for the basic colours (black and black leather, black and natural leather, red) and &#8364;1730 in the other colours (orange, yellow, dark green, light blue, dark blue, burgundy, white).


----------



## Megan1

I e-mailed the Goyard store in San Francisco and the sales associate replied back and said the croisiere 35 (in red) is $1870.  The strap (114cm) that is sold separately is $360.

By the way, the red strap in euros is 255 in Paris.

I'm attaching the description card of the croisiere (in each size) and a description of the strap here.  I hope I don't get any of the sales associates in trouble by doing this ... I just want to share ...


----------



## Chanel 0407

I am back from paris and got my St. Louis GM and it was $1017 before I got the VAT back.  I am getting about $121 back so it came to about $896.  Thanks everyone for the help.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get the VAT back?  I mailed it right away from the Airport in Paris.


----------



## Layn

I got my St. louis end Sep and I am still waiting for the refund... So I guess it should take at least a month


----------



## Daphs

Does anyone know if the London store sells card cases? I'm currently in the US but will be returning to London in December. With the current exchange rates, the St. Louis seems a lot cheaper in the UK, but when going through the official price thread I couldn't find one for the card case in London, so wondering if they do sell it there.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Layne

I'm having a hard time getting through to the Paris store, does anyone know the cost of the large zippe wallet (for both the original colors and the others)  thank you


----------



## Le Ciel

Try sending them an email: 233@goyard.com they replied to my inquiry within a day.


----------



## jsg

Usually 6wks for the refund, so maybe on your next billing.


----------



## Catalunya

Does anybody know the current cost for initials and stripes in Hong Kong store? TIA


----------



## kennethtong

Looking forward to be able to do a reveal of my gorgeous new Goyard!


----------



## qaz393

kennethtong said:


> Looking forward to be able to do a reveal of my gorgeous new Goyard!



post now think later


----------



## Quellogs

Hi, I would love to own a Goyard. Can I ask for opinions as to what is the most affordable style that is about $1k only?  Thanks


----------



## Layn

US$1K?

St. Louis!


----------



## qaz393

Quellogs said:


> Hi, I would love to own a Goyard. Can I ask for opinions as to what is the most affordable style that is about $1k only?  Thanks



you should never buy stuff based on price. buy what you like instead of buying on a budget!!!


----------



## Quellogs

Layn said:


> US$1K?
> 
> St. Louis!





Thanks Layn! that's what I was looking at as well.  Now can not decide with the colour, love all of them!


----------



## Quellogs

Love to buy all the colours of St Louis, but it is hard esp if you're "On a budget"


----------



## jeremy8mn

do goyard raise their prices every year or so? i was wondering because i was speaking to a friend lately about purchasing a boeing 55 bag, it costs around 3500 right now i believe and last year, he told me that he bought one for about 2600, so i was wondering if anyone confirm that goyard raised their pricing


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

jeremy8mn said:


> do goyard raise their prices every year or so? i was wondering because i was speaking to a friend lately about purchasing a boeing 55 bag, it costs around 3500 right now i believe and last year, he told me that he bought one for about 2600, so i was wondering if anyone confirm that goyard raised their pricing



I can't confirm that they raise prices each year but if so, the increase would not have been that drastic by almost $1k. You can always call Goyard for an accurate outcome. GL


----------



## Layn

Paris IS increasing prices mid Jan 2012.

Confirmed with my favourite SA =(


----------



## Koub

Some new prices...
I just bought last week, in France :
Porte Carte ODEON all colours = 130 EUR with taxes (1 card holder)
Porte Carte SAINT MARC black = 250 EUR with taxes (transport card holder + 2 cards)
Porte Documents AMBASSADE black = 1685 EUR with taxes
BANDOULIERE 114 pour Ambassade = 255 EUR with taxes (leather shoulder strap)


----------



## qaz393

Koub said:


> Some new prices...
> I just bought last week, in France :
> Porte Carte ODEON all colours = 130 EUR with taxes (1 card holder)
> Porte Carte SAINT MARC black = 250 EUR with taxes (transport card holder + 2 cards)
> Porte Documents AMBASSADE black = 1685 EUR with taxes
> BANDOULIERE 114 pour Ambassade = 255 EUR with taxes (leather shoulder strap)



post pics too!!!


----------



## Koub

You will find a global picture here :

http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/family-portrait-722695.html

Thanks


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

*Does anyone know what the Pink St. Louis GMs cost when the colour came out in 08?
Do you know if they charged the $1500 that they now are selling the colour at?*​


----------



## MrGoyard

650 euros for PM and 750 euros for GM in Paris.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

MrVuitton said:


> 650 euros for PM and 750 euros for GM in Paris.



$954 sounds right to you? Apologies that is USD - Do you know if Paris charged more for the Pink collection being it was limited? I should have inquired when I was there

Thanks MrV.​


----------



## MrGoyard

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> $954 sounds right to you? Apologies that is USD - Do you know if Paris charged more for the Pink collection being it was limited? I should have inquired when I was there
> 
> Thanks MrV.​



954 dollar is about 750 euros. 
All the colors are the same price in Paris. But I don't know about the pink collection. ;s


----------



## Longchamp

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> $954 sounds right to you? Apologies that is USD - Do you know if Paris charged more for the Pink collection being it was limited? I should have inquired when I was there
> 
> 
> Thanks MrV.​


 
Yes they charged more for the pink because it was LE.  But I don't remember the pink St. Louis PM at 954.   Think the price is a little high.  But if you find one in good  condition, would grab it as they are HTF.


----------



## Longchamp

MrVuitton said:


> 954 dollar is about 750 euros.
> All the colors are the same price in Paris. But I don't know about the pink collection. ;s


 
I think you are mis informed.  I only shop at  224 Rue St Honore and all the colors are not the same price.  They have basic and then charge extra for the other colors.

Basic colors are black, tan on black and red.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Longchamp said:


> Yes they charged more for the pink because it was LE.  But I don't remember the pink St. Louis PM at 954.   Think the price is a little high.  But if you find one in good  condition, would grab it as they are HTF.



Thanks Longchamp! I just bought a Pink one. I had it posted here for a day or two. I had pics up showing my bag with stripes and lettering
SF store in Cali has 3 left in case anyone ........


----------



## roey

What happened to your pink thread?  It seems to be removed, unless I am just way too tired tonight!



PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Thanks Longchamp! I just bought a Pink one. I had it posted here for a day or two. I had pics up showing my bag with stripes and lettering
> SF store in Cali has 3 left in case anyone ........


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

roey said:


> What happened to your pink thread?  It seems to be removed, unless I am just way too tired tonight!



Yes, I asked for the pics to be deleted and the entire thread was removed.:cry::cry::cry:
I'm glad that they were able to just take it down I had some thieves using my pics to sell FAKE Goyards - bait and switch.  I can't believe how fast some of these crooks work. Unreal
So, I am going to watermark my pictures for safety. Something I should have been doing for a long time.​


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Longchamp said:


> I think you are mis informed.  I only shop at  224 Rue St Honore and all the colors are not the same price.  They have basic and then charge extra for the other colors.
> 
> Basic colors are black, tan on black and red.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MrGoyard

Longchamp said:


> I think you are mis informed.  I only shop at  224 Rue St Honore and all the colors are not the same price.  They have basic and then charge extra for the other colors.
> 
> Basic colors are black, tan on black and red.



http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/current-goyard-prices-worldwide-708535.html

Same price for special colors.  (last post)


----------



## pinkybagz

hi everyone,  i heard that GOYARD in france will increase this coming January 16.  Can anyone confirm if it's true and how many percent will they increase this time.  They also said that their will be a new price for all St. Louis bags, meaning two price for the basic colors and their special colors.  Thanks!


----------



## Layn

It is true that they are raising the price again but they are not letting on how much yet... Guess we will have to wait till then!


----------



## etoupe

I was told that the prices for st louis will increase on Monday and there will charge higher for the non-basic colours. I was so lucky I got a friend to purchase one from Paris yesterday before the price increase!


----------



## SassieMe

Today I was in my local Barney's and was told by my favorite SA that Goyard prices are going up on February 1!  No idea how much!


----------



## ollie43

Got an email from my BG girl last night about the price increase.  She said that St Louis totes in the limited colors will go up $400-$500.  Some things are going up as much as 40% but she didn't have complete specifics.  Glad I got my burgundy St Louis for Christmas!


----------



## Layn

Oh my god! Did you say 400 to 500?! This is nuts!


----------



## ariellin5

Goyard London will increase price tomorrow.  SA told me the price of GM St. Louis will go up to GBP760 for black, black/tan,red, and GBP1000 for the other colors.


----------



## Layn

It's going to take quite a while before I can get another piece! I don't even dare to ask if the price of Jeanne is increasing as well


----------



## Quellogs

Hi,

Sent an email to Paris store and got this reply in a few minutes:::

Dear Madam Cruz,

Thank you for your email and your interest to Goyard.

The 2012 prices have started since today.

So the Saint Louis price in the small size is 700 euros in the basic colors and 910 euros in the other colors.

In the large size its price is 800 euros in the basic colors and 1040 euros in the other colors.

For your information, basic colors are black and black leather, black and tan leather, red.

The other colors, more exclusive, are orange, yellow, green, light blue, dark blue, burgundy and white.

We remain with pleasure at your disposal should you require it.

Best regards,

Goyard


----------



## Quellogs

I wonder now, why the California store advised that all colours have the same price with the exception of Pink.

I have emailed both to ask about this, hope to receive the reply soon and will post also.


----------



## ollie43

At least in the states, St Louis totes of any color but pink have been the same price for ages.  I don't know the exact numbers but it is $1050ish for the PM and $1150ish for the GM I think.  My understanding is that it will change in the US on Feb 1 and core colors (black/black, black/tan and red) will be priced below their specialty color counterparts.  No idea why the price change rolled out at different times in different parts of the world.


----------



## ladyhello

how about prices in Korea? how much is the GM St Louis?


----------



## anitol

Current price for the Varenne wallet i UK £610

Shipping to Denmark is £60


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

Hi ladies,

So I went to Barney's yesterday and got the full low-down (well for St. Louis at least).  The GM is increasing from $1170 to $1270 for black, brown, and red.  For all other colors, it is increasing to $1680!  I know this is kind of a repeat but I just wanted say in US$.  I forget the exact prices of the PM, but it is similar increases.  ANDDDD..I called Bergdorf and they are completely sold out of the GM!  Looks like everyone is buying up before the increase!


----------



## akiwa

Hi girls, I haven't have any goyard bag in the past..
But was alway fancy on St louis GM...
However, as I went to the store in Paris and want to make my first purchase, 
When I was told abt the price... I nearly fainted!!
From my memory, it was 750&#8364; sth in Dec, and now the price had went all the way up too 1050&#8364;!!!!
not really sure I would pay that much for just a tote.....


----------



## loveablealice

I called the Goyard boutique in San Francisco today to inquire about the Belvedere PM.

Belvedere PM in the Classic Colors USD $1930; Special Colors USD $2510


----------



## Jale2286

CCmoiselleCC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So I went to Barney's yesterday and got the full low-down (well for St. Louis at least).  The GM is increasing from $1170 to $1270 for black, brown, and red.  For all other colors, it is increasing to $1680!  I know this is kind of a repeat but I just wanted say in US$.  I forget the exact prices of the PM, but it is similar increases.  ANDDDD..I called Bergdorf and they are completely sold out of the GM!  Looks like everyone is buying up before the increase!



That is ridiculous! The price of the St. Louis increased just last June, and they've increased prices again less than a year later?  Goyard bags are nice, but not THAT nice.  Onto Bottega Veneta and Chloe!


----------



## candyflower

OMG!! 

St Louis PM is £660 in classical colours and £860 in other colours 
St Louis GM is £760 in classical colours and £980 in other colours .


----------



## qaz393

candyflower said:


> OMG!!
> 
> St Louis PM is £660 in classical colours and £860 in other colours
> St Louis GM is £760 in classical colours and £980 in other colours .




so the other collors cost more now for st louis???


----------



## Layn

Yes, they now make the price difference applicable for St. Louis too =(


----------



## LDDChanel

Does anyone know if it's cheaper to buy from Paris than the US? I want to get a St Louis GM tote and I'm ordering from Canada so I'm trying to determine the best place to order from..


----------



## maxter

PM in stock colors= $1,125 and in limited edition colors $1,465
GM in stock colors= $1,285 and in limited edition colors $1,670

stock colors are: black w/black, black w/tan, and red.  Any other color is considered limited edition.

This is from the Goyard Bergdorf Goodman sales associate.


----------



## Damier Dork

Thanks Maxter!


----------



## Catalunya

Jeanne MM is 1755 euro for special colors. I purchased a Saint Lucie in black/tan instead for 1350 euro


----------



## yangski

How much is sac hardy in the US?


----------



## yanyan2

stellangshiling said:


> is Goyard popular here in Spore? I hardly see pple carrying it. Also, i reckon it's not worth paying so much for a canvas bag. isnt it?


 
We don't have a Goyard boutique in Spore and people here are not introduce to this brand. So we can't tell whether is it popular in Spore or not. Many don't know this brand Goyard.

I have a Goyard bag and its worth paying. I always feel good when i carried it out because i seldom or never see other people with the same bag same color as me.


----------



## qaz393

stellangshiling said:


> is Goyard popular here in Spore? I hardly see pple carrying it. Also, i reckon it's not worth paying so much for a canvas bag. isnt it?



so you only buy stuff for branding and reputation


----------



## SassieMe

qaz393 said:


> so you only buy stuff for branding and reputation



I do...yes...why?


----------



## Layn

stellangshiling said:


> is Goyard popular here in Spore? I hardly see pple carrying it. Also, i reckon it's not worth paying so much for a canvas bag. isnt it?



I'm from Singapore. And I enjoy bringing a good bag that does not get recognised by everyone in the shopping mall.


----------



## Catalunya

Any infos on how much the current price in Paris or London for Bois clutch in black?


----------



## sw0pp

the prices went nuts. I wanted to order a white St. Louis PM from Paris, but at nearly 1000&#8364; for canvas it's not gonna happen. I remember when I bought my Okinawa PM for 850&#8364; in Paris in the summer of 2006, when St. Louis were around 400-500&#8364;...


----------



## Catalunya

I emailed the Paris store to inquire on some of the bags I'm coveting, and they replied within couple hrs...

&euro; 
- Marquises: 1400 basic colors, 1820 special colors
- Bois clutch: 1500 basic colors, 1950 special colors 
- Saigon PM: 2259 basic colors, 2925 special colors
- Saigon MM: 2850 basic colors, 3705 special colors 

Hope this helps


----------



## specialshelly

yangski said:


> How much is sac hardy in the US?



Sac Hardy is $25xx - priced last weekend at Bergdorf in NYC. Sorry, forgot the exact dollar amount. I know it went up $600 on Feb 1, though.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

sw0pp said:
			
		

> the prices went nuts. I wanted to order a white St. Louis PM from Paris, but at nearly 1000&euro; for canvas it's not gonna happen. I remember when I bought my Okinawa PM for 850&euro; in Paris in the summer of 2006, when St. Louis were around 400-500&euro;...



..and, the sealant around the handles cracked and was peeling off... Considering  that I seldomly use it, then after further scrutiny it seems that the corners are tearing also!!! What a dismay!!  This is going to be my ONE and ONLY G!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## blackmamba10000

xtnxtnxtn said:


> ..and, the sealant around the handles cracked and was peeling off... Considering  that I seldomly use it, then after further scrutiny it seems that the corners are tearing also!!! What a dismay!!  This is going to be my ONE and ONLY G!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Wow! I was so nervous to buy this bag...I am glad I did. So far it has held up really well and I have been using it and abusing it for a month. There is slight cracking, but no worn corners...nothing like some you ladies have experienced  This shouldn't be happening, especially for the $$ we are paying for these bags...Goyard needs to fix this. It would be better for them business-wise in the long run if they did.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

blackmamba10000 said:
			
		

> Wow! I was so nervous to buy this bag...I am glad I did. So far it has held up really well and I have been using it and abusing it for a month. There is slight cracking, but no worn corners...nothing like some you ladies have experienced  This shouldn't be happening, especially for the $$ we are paying for these bags...Goyard needs to fix this. It would be better for them business-wise in the long run if they did.








This doesn't look like slight cracking... It is even peeling off! Goyard should be doing a RECALL instead!! Quality shouldn't be compromised with the money we spend on each of these bags!! :[

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## blackmamba10000

^^That's awful!!! Goyard really needs to do something about this...


----------



## footlocker

Jale2286 said:


> That is ridiculous! The price of the St. Louis increased just last June, and they've increased prices again less than a year later? Goyard bags are nice, but not THAT nice. Onto Bottega Veneta and Chloe!


 
This is super insane!  Why spend that amount of money on a laminated canvas?  The new price is just unacceptable.


----------



## Envy1922

r15324 said:


>



Is it correct that the 2011 price of St.Louis GM was &#8364;750 for special colors? Were there 2 prices that year? 

 GM SPECIAL COLORS
 2011-?
 2011-&#8364; 750
 2012-&#8364; 1040


----------



## Envy1922

envy1922 said:


> is it correct that the 2011 price of st.louis gm was &#8364;750 for special colors? Were there 2 prices that year?
> 
> Gm special colors
> 2011-?
> 2011-&#8364; 750
> 2012-&#8364; 870


 (NOT 1040)

pm standard colors
2012- 670


----------



## r15324

Envy1922 said:


> Is it correct that the 2011 price of St.Louis GM was 750 for special colors? Were there 2 prices that year?
> 
> GM SPECIAL COLORS
> 2011-?
> 2011- 750
> 2012- 1040



Standard and special colours were all one price in 2011 at 680 which got increased to 750 around March/April.


----------



## Envy1922

r15324 said:


> Standard and special colours were all one price in 2011 at 680 which got increased to 750 around March/April.



Thank you! So, the they decided in 2011 to differentiate the colors by price? I wonder why? Also, I asked the Paris SA to price out a star motif and I also asked NY to price the same thing. I got 2 different quotes: Paris 480  , NYC $155.

I'm confused!


----------



## MyMyMy

Has the price increased? I thought they were 1040 for the St. Louis GM and $940 for the MM (or PM) have seen St. louis PM (well mini) I am cunfused. I looke at flea bay and saw poeple selling for 1400 USD? Please help...I moved and no longer near a Goyard Outlet. thank you


----------



## bagwhore1988

MyMyMy said:


> Has the price increased? I thought they were 1040 for the St. Louis GM and $940 for the MM (or PM) have seen St. louis PM (well mini) I am cunfused. I looke at flea bay and saw poeple selling for 1400 USD? Please help...I moved and no longer near a Goyard Outlet. thank you


I just purchased a St Louis GM from Bergdorf's last weekend.  It was $1690 for the bag alone (I also got stripes and initials, an additional $310).  I was a little shocked at the price increase myself but after coveting the bag for so long nothing was going to stop me.


----------



## Catalunya

Any info on current Goyard prices in Tokyo? I'm going to Tokyo and wonder if it's a good idea to purchase there...tho I'm sure it's gonna be really expensive


----------



## blackmamba10000

bagwhore1988 said:


> I just purchased a St Louis GM from Bergdorf's last weekend.  It was $1690 for the bag alone (I also got stripes and initials, an additional $310).  I was a little shocked at the price increase myself but after coveting the bag for so long nothing was going to stop me.



Was this the price for a standard color or one of the special colors?? That's crazy how much the price has gone up! I'll still keep buying them though


----------



## josiren

Hihi....

I'm off to Hongkong next month...any idea what's the price of GM/PM in HKD?
Does anyone have the latest price list for Euros n GBP too???

I've been sending emails to Paris n HK for enquries, but no reply from them =(

Thanks heaps!


----------



## ValleyO

US prices as of April 12th, per SF boutique:

Voltaire: $2,170

6 Key Holder/ Case: $480 for basic colors, $635 for special colors


----------



## qaz393

ValleyO said:
			
		

> US prices as of April 12th, per SF boutique:
> 
> Voltaire: $2,170
> 
> 6 Key Holder/ Case: $480 for basic colors, $635 for special colors



Wow so much more expensive than the common lv. Lets not even talk about special colors


----------



## ValleyO

^I was shocked at the price of their key case. LV's most expensive one (in Nomade leather) is $295!


----------



## AzureCloud

Seeing the new price increase makes me sad (and feel lightheaded haha!). Seeing a fellow TPF'er inquire at the Goyard shop in Paris, I decided to do the same for the Matignon wallet I'm craving and share for referende. It's now up to &euro;700 for the traditional colors and &euro;910 for special colors. *tears* I better start saving for it before the price goes up again!


----------



## Quellogs

From Goyard Paris:

As per your request, we are pleased to confirm you that both our _Saint  Louis_ tote bags, in our red finishes, are currently available ; we can  easily ship to Australia all our pieces.

Here would also be the applicable export prices (fully de-taxed) for the  pieces you are considering, as well as the applicable all inclusive shipping fee  (covering all transport fees, insurance and local taxes) :

- for the small size (PM) : 585  + 200 , so a grand total of 785 
 - for the large size (GM) : 670  + 255 , bringing the total to 925  .


----------



## manbag92

This is  the response I got from the Paris store about my Ambassade/Marquises inquiry. Thought it would be cheaper to import to the States.
Dear Sir,

Thank you very much for your message. In the case of a shipping process, the items are proposed to you fully de-taxed, which means an approximate 16% price down.
·         Our Ambassade soft briefcase, would then be at the value of 1590 &#8364; in classic colors with an extra of 400 &#8364; for the shipping , and at the value of 2065 &#8364; for the more exclusive colors with an extra  of 435 &#8364; for shipping.
·         Our Marquises tote with the wood finishing on the handles would be at the value of 1170 &#8364; for the classic colors with an extra 445 &#8364; for shipping, and at the value of 1520 &#8364; for the more exclusive colors with an extra of 485 &#8364; for shipping.


Best regards,

Frédérique

Does anyone know why they charge an arm and a leg for shipping, the bag is one this but shipping seems crazy expensive? Fedex charges 100 EU for the same shipping?


----------



## MrGoyard

What's the price of a Goyard St. Louis GM in black with black handles in Paris? =)

I see different prices everywhere...


----------



## qaz393

manbag92 said:


> This is  the response I got from the Paris store about my Ambassade/Marquises inquiry. Thought it would be cheaper to import to the States.
> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you very much for your message. In the case of a shipping process, the items are proposed to you fully de-taxed, which means an approximate 16% price down.
> ·         Our Ambassade soft briefcase, would then be at the value of 1590  in classic colors with an extra of 400  for the shipping , and at the value of 2065  for the more exclusive colors with an extra  of 435  for shipping.
> ·         Our Marquises tote with the wood finishing on the handles would be at the value of 1170  for the classic colors with an extra 445  for shipping, and at the value of 1520  for the more exclusive colors with an extra of 485  for shipping.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Frédérique
> 
> Does anyone know why they charge an arm and a leg for shipping, the bag is one this but shipping seems crazy expensive? Fedex charges 100 EU for the same shipping?



Definately ovepriced shippong unless it includes taxes and duty and brokerage


----------



## Layn

qaz393 said:


> Definately ovepriced shippong unless it includes taxes and duty and brokerage



For my case (to Singapore), it does include taxes as well...


----------



## bagbi

how much for a st louis gm + personalization in paris right now?? with tax if its ok thanks ladies!!


----------



## smilehigh

St Louis pm &#8364;910
If you want ur initials and the stripes it's additional &#8364;240 and will be ready in 4 wks

This is from the Rue st honore store


----------



## ncch

How much is the Jeanne mm in the basic color model in the us?
Thanks!


----------



## Katemonaco

How much is a st Louis GM in Paris? Any idea if it will be cheaper in paris compared to Hk since I can claim tax?


----------



## shop_princess

*Can someone PLEASE confirm that prices quoted below are still valid?! I'll be in Paris next week & plan to pick up a red gm and navy pm. TIA! *


Quellogs said:


> From Goyard Paris:
> 
> As per your request, we are pleased to confirm you that both our _Saint  Louis_ tote bags, in our red finishes, are currently available ; we can  easily ship to Australia all our pieces.
> 
> Here would also be the applicable export prices (fully de-taxed) for the  pieces you are considering, as well as the applicable all inclusive shipping fee  (covering all transport fees, insurance and local taxes) :
> 
> - for the small size (PM) : 585  + 200 , so a grand total of 785 
> - for the large size (GM) : 670  + 255 , bringing the total to 925  .


----------



## Quellogs

shop_princess said:


> *Can someone PLEASE confirm that prices quoted below are still valid?! I'll be in Paris next week & plan to pick up a red gm and navy pm. TIA! *




Hi, 

If you want, send an email to: goyard4@wanadoo.fr 

His name is Florent.  You can double check the prices again.  Please do update us if the prices are still valid once you get his reply   Thanks


----------



## Quellogs

came across this site

http://goyardbag.com/

is this for real? prices are cheap...


----------



## qaz393

Quellogs said:


> came across this site
> 
> http://goyardbag.com/
> 
> is this for real? prices are cheap...



Is that a joke? 

If u want to aboid fakes just buy from the stores.


----------



## MrGoyard

Does anyone know the current prices of the different Senat sizes in &#8364;?

Thanks =)


----------



## jlxaac

bought a Pochette Senat MM 2 weeks ago in Paris. 
From the top of my head i can recall;

MM (black, red, tan) &euro;500
MM (special colour) &euro;650
GM (black, red, tan) &euro;700

Hope it helps!


----------



## MrGoyard

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shan88

Quellogs said:


> From Goyard Paris:
> 
> As per your request, we are pleased to confirm you that both our _Saint  Louis_ tote bags, in our red finishes, are currently available ; we can  easily ship to Australia all our pieces.
> 
> Here would also be the applicable export prices (fully de-taxed) for the  pieces you are considering, as well as the applicable all inclusive shipping fee  (covering all transport fees, insurance and local taxes) :
> 
> - for the small size (PM) : 585  + 200 , so a grand total of 785 
> - for the large size (GM) : 670  + 255 , bringing the total to 925  .



I got this.....so in one month an approx 200euro increase!

Dear Madam,

We thank you for your message, and for your interest in Goyard.

It is our pleasure to confirm you that we can easily arrange shipment of all our pieces towards Australia ; shall you consider this option, our export price (fully de-taxed) would apply, so 760 euros for our Saint Louis tote bag, in its medium size (PM) and in our burgundy Goyardine and leather finish.
On top of this price, an all inclusive shipping fee would apply, covering all charges related to transport, insurance and locally applicable taxes  for this bag, this would be 255 euros towards Australia, bringing the total of your purchase to 1015 euros.

We hope this information would be useful to you, and remain with pleasure at your service for any help you may need.

Yours sincerely,


Florent


----------



## jlxaac

Np at all


----------



## MrGoyard

jlxaac said:


> bought a Pochette Senat MM 2 weeks ago in Paris.
> From the top of my head i can recall;
> 
> MM (black, red, tan) &euro;500
> MM (special colour) &euro;650
> GM (black, red, tan) &euro;700
> 
> Hope it helps!


 I love it so much. But the price is so high for a Pouch. ;s


----------



## MrGoyard

Does anyone know the PM price =)?


----------



## jlxaac

Katemonaco said:


> How much is a st Louis GM in Paris? Any idea if it will be cheaper in paris compared to Hk since I can claim tax?




St Louis GM is Euro 1040 if bought at the Paris Store.
Definitely cheaper than HK.


----------



## nielnielniel

I only have the UK prices and judging from the MM, its not very different.

Yes Goyard is more expensive but it is also more exclusive.

·         MINI : £1900.00 ( £160.00 excluding VAT)  in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £250.00( £210.00 excluding VAT) in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).

·        PM : £280.00 ( £235.00 excluding VAT)  in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £370.00( £310.00 excluding VAT) in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).

·        MM : £470.00 ( £395.00 excluding VAT)  in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £610.00( £510.00 excluding VAT) in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).

·        GM : £660.00 (£550.00 excluding VAT) in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £860.00(£ 720.00 excluding VAT)  in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).

·         Shipping: £55.00 (dependent on number of articles to be shipped).


----------



## Edia

nielnielniel said:


> I only have the UK prices and judging from the MM, its not very different.
> 
> Yes Goyard is more expensive but it is also more exclusive.




thats not a reason for hiked up prices...
quality and service are reasons for higher prices. 
im kinda scared to buy goyard because i never hear good stuff about it. 
even goyard lovers are complaining about the quality and the lack of after sales service


----------



## MrGoyard

nielnielniel said:


> I only have the UK prices and judging from the MM, its not very different.
> 
> Yes Goyard is more expensive but it is also more exclusive.
> 
> ·         MINI : £1900.00 ( £160.00 excluding VAT)  in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £250.00( £210.00 excluding VAT) in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).
> 
> ·        PM : £280.00 ( £235.00 excluding VAT)  in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £370.00( £310.00 excluding VAT) in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).
> 
> ·        MM : £470.00 ( £395.00 excluding VAT)  in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £610.00( £510.00 excluding VAT) in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).
> 
> ·        GM : £660.00 (£550.00 excluding VAT) in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £860.00(£ 720.00 excluding VAT)  in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).
> 
> ·         Shipping: £55.00 (dependent on number of articles to be shipped).


 Thanks =)


----------



## MrGoyard

Edia said:


> thats not a reason for hiked up prices...
> quality and service are reasons for higher prices.
> im kinda scared to buy goyard because i never hear good stuff about it.
> even goyard lovers are complaining about the quality and the lack of after sales service


 Agree =)


----------



## MrGoyard

So sad it's so expensive. If the MM was 300 euros, I was definitely sold. But for the price of a MM, I rather buy a new LV Speedy =)


----------



## MrGoyard

Just made a simple clutch from paper, the measurements from the Senat PM. And it seems to be the perfect size for a clutch. The MM is very big (A4 paper size).

The PM in black is on my wish list. LOVE IT =)


----------



## MrGoyard

jlxaac said:


> St Louis GM is Euro 1040 if bought at the Paris Store.
> Definitely cheaper than HK.


 That's a Special color right? I heard that the black ones are 750 euros.


----------



## jlxaac

MrVuitton said:
			
		

> That's a Special color right? I heard that the black ones are 750 euros.



yup u are right that's in special colour!


----------



## smashion

does anyone know the exact name for this wallet and its original price?

was also wondering if people made fake goyard and how big it is if they do


----------



## Longchamp

MrVuitton said:


> Just made a simple clutch from paper, the measurements from the Senat PM. And it seems to be the perfect size for a clutch. The MM is very big (A4 paper size).
> 
> The PM in black is on my wish list. LOVE IT =)


 
The MM was redesigned for the I pad.


----------



## MrGoyard

Longchamp said:


> The MM was redesigned for the I pad.


 There are still a few centimeters 'empty' then. ;o


----------



## MrGoyard

smashion said:


> does anyone know the exact name for this wallet and its original price?
> 
> was also wondering if people made fake goyard and how big it is if they do


They can identify it in this topic =D

http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc-710075.html


----------



## Edia

MrVuitton said:


> Just made a simple clutch from paper, the measurements from the Senat PM. And it seems to be the perfect size for a clutch. The MM is very big (A4 paper size).
> 
> The PM in black is on my wish list. LOVE IT =)



haha cuuuuute ;3

you can never have enough speedys btw.

Im actually kinda hooked on the mm. i think its sorta nice price-ish. might get me one personalized for christmas


----------



## Edia

Longchamp said:


> The MM was redesigned for the I pad.



wait...does this mean its smaller than A4 now? that would suck big time...


----------



## shan88

smashion said:


> does anyone know the exact name for this wallet and its original price?
> 
> was also wondering if people made fake goyard and how big it is if they do



fake goyards exist, but not as big as fake LV and CHANEL


----------



## jlxaac

Edia said:
			
		

> wait...does this mean its smaller than A4 now? that would suck big time...



yes it's a little smaller than A4. u have to fold a4 in half to fit in.


----------



## smashion

ok thanks for the help!


----------



## shoefetish1978

hi does anyone know the price for the Croisserie 35?


----------



## MrGoyard

shoefetish1978 said:


> hi does anyone know the price for the Croisserie 35?


 Around 1210 euros. =)


----------



## lovebrandname

Catalunya said:


> I emailed the Paris store to inquire on some of the bags I'm coveting, and they replied within couple hrs...
> 
> &euro;
> - Marquises: 1400 basic colors, 1820 special colors
> - Bois clutch: 1500 basic colors, 1950 special colors
> - Saigon PM: 2259 basic colors, 2925 special colors
> - Saigon MM: 2850 basic colors, 3705 special colors
> 
> Hope this helps


 
Basic colors= black, red...special colors are all others?


----------



## jlxaac

lovebrandname said:
			
		

> Basic colors= black, red...special colors are all others?



basic colours = black/black, black/tan and red


----------



## SassieMe

shoefetish1978 said:


> hi does anyone know the price for the Croisserie 35?



I bought mine right before the price increase - it was around $1800+


----------



## lovebrandname

How come still no response to In business flap - Calfskin price in Europe?
Help please...I've seen a few posts but no one knows??


----------



## MrGoyard

*Saint Louis GM:* &#8364;800 in Paris


----------



## Dreamirose

Is the UK still the cheapest place to purchase this?

Anyone know the prices of it in the UK vs Paris vs NY?

Thanks!


----------



## fashin_almaha

Yes please me to would like to know where is the cheapest place to buy goyard ?


----------



## smashion

posted this on the previous page

couldnt get any help on the other thread

does any1 know the exact name and original price for this? also, a legit check on this would be great!

thanks!



smashion said:


> does anyone know the exact name for this wallet and its original price?
> 
> was also wondering if people made fake goyard and how big it is if they do


----------



## izzyf

Does anyone know the currency prices for a Goyard Card Holder? I'm thinking about picking one up in the royal blue color.

Who would be better to purchase from as well bergdorf or Barney's ?
Thanks.


----------



## kvc06

Also curious about card holder prices. USD


----------



## kvc06

It's $280 basic $370 special colors (Answering my own question)


----------



## Mariana_168

Hi. Need your help here. How much will a Jeanne MM cost now?


----------



## kaikooks

Saint Louis UK Price as of 10 July 2012


·         St Louis PM : £660.00 ( £550.00 excluding VAT)  in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £860.00( £720.00 excluding VAT) in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).

·         St Louis GM : £760.00 (£635.00 excluding VAT) in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £980.00(£ 820.00 excluding VAT)  in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).


----------



## lumy_

kaikooks said:
			
		

> Saint Louis UK Price as of 10 July 2012
> 
> ·         St Louis PM : £660.00 ( £550.00 excluding VAT)  in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £860.00( £720.00 excluding VAT) in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).
> 
> ·         St Louis GM : £760.00 (£635.00 excluding VAT) in the classic colours (For Black, Red and Black with Tan Leather trimming) and £980.00(£ 820.00 excluding VAT)  in all other colours (For Orange, Yellow, Green, Sky Blue, Navy Blue, Burgundy and White).



Thanks for the update! 760 GBP is 963 EUR, so if a St Louis GM is 800 EUR in Paris as reported on Jun 20th, it would be a lot cheaper to get it in Paris? How annoying, I have just booked to go to London instead of Paris and pick up a GM there..


----------



## kaikooks

De-taxed PM sized Saint Louis tote bag, 585 euros and 760 euros (special);  GM Saint Louis tote, 670 euros and 870 euros (special)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Anyone know the current pricing in the US for the large Zippy Wallet? Is there only one? Thx.


----------



## rosieroseanna

Anyone know how much the St Louis Pm is in Paris?


----------



## kringey

Anybody know the current price for hardy pm in London? Thanks


----------



## specialshelly

scoobiesmomma said:


> Anyone know the current pricing in the US for the large Zippy Wallet? Is there only one? Thx.



Right before the price increase it was $980 for standard colors and $1275 for special colors. Price went up between 20-30% in February 2012. Don't know how helpful that is, but gets you in the ballpark.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Bump.  Going to France in Oct and was wondering if anyone has the current price for the St. Louis GM tote.  I went last year in Oct and ended up paying around $900 USD.


----------



## lumy_

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> Bump.  Going to France in Oct and was wondering if anyone has the current price for the St. Louis GM tote.  I went last year in Oct and ended up paying around $900 USD.



Kaikoos told me on pm she recieved an e-mail from Paris that the GM is currently 670/870 detaxed, so with tax retail is 900/1040 euro?


----------



## KateMW

Help needed please! My St. Louis tote was stolen out of my car this morning and I need a current selling price to give to the insurance company. I'm actually on my way to New York Friday, so I hope to replace it then too. 

Thanks!!!

Nevermind...called Barneys. Thanks!


----------



## iameytiaree

hi! does anyone know how much a St Louis Pm costs in Singapore and Hongkong?


----------



## Layn

Singapore does not have Goyard yet, so no pricing available


----------



## jacknoy

iameytiaree said:


> hi! does anyone know how much a St Louis Pm costs in Singapore and Hongkong?


in Hong Kong for the standard color its 9900hkd


----------



## jacknoy

jacknoy said:


> in Hong Kong for the standard color its 9900hkd


sorry PM size is only 8700hkd, the 9900kd is for the GM


----------



## MrGoyard

*St. Louis* prices in Paris, France:

*PM*: &#8364;700
*GM*: &#8364;800


----------



## MrGoyard

rosieroseanna said:


> anyone know how much the st louis pm is in paris?


 700


----------



## MrGoyard

*Prices of the St. Louis in Paris, includes special colors.*

*PM:* &#8364;700 for the three historical tones (black/black, red, black/tan)
*PM:* &#8364;910 euros for all other colors, produced in limited quantities
*GM:* &#8364;800 for the three historical tones (black/black, red, black/tan), 
*GM:* &#8364;1040 euros for all other colors, produced in limited quantities

_Happily they do not plan on any price increases until the end of this year._


----------



## a7astas13a

Hi, does anyone has the current price for the *Belvedere PM/MM* in Paris? TY!


----------



## rachel35

I just bought my GM blue color in London for 980 pound.


----------



## noddanard

Red/Black St. Louis PM - PARIS
Price - 700 EURO (12% Tax refund)
August 2012

Other colours cost more.


----------



## mmac

What is the current price of the St Louis GM is USD?


----------



## iameytiaree

Hi! Does anyone here know how much the Boeing 45 costs in Paris? Tia!


----------



## robyninca

My brother lives in Germany (in the military) and I am trying to get him to buy a Goyard for me in Paris because and have it shipped to me.  I had been thinking of having them ship it to him in Germany.  Apparently he has a special VAT tax form that he can have them fill out, but he says he has to be there in person to have them fill it out in person.  Has anyone had experience with them filling out the VAT form?  Or how does it work if they ship?


BTW I just received an email message from Goyard that Red T2 and Green T6 St. Louis is back ordered until mid-September.  Took a few weeks for them to get back to me.  Fingers crossed my purchase will all work out.  I want my Goyard AND my VAT tax!


----------



## stephaniemiffy

Anyone know about the current price St. Louis PM in Paris? special and standard colour.


----------



## jlxaac

stephaniemiffy said:
			
		

> Anyone know about the current price St. Louis PM in Paris? special and standard colour.



I just email them regarding another bag. prices are still the same since June.


----------



## stephaniemiffy

anyone know the price of St. Louis PM in shanghai?


----------



## dolali

Does anyone know the current price for St. Louis PM black/black in the USA? I have emailed Goyard SF but have not heard back. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## GoodyBag

I am off to procure another batch of Goyard bags next month!  These are the prices I have for the St Louis.  They told me that prices will not change before 1 Jan 2013.

GM size:  
Traditional Cols : Euro 800
Special Cols:  Euro 1,040

PM size:
Traditional Cols: Euro 700
Special Cols:  Euro 910


----------



## nightsnitch

just picked up a Boeing 45 yesterday at Goyard London for £1840 (VAT refund will be £241)


----------



## cbk021726

Help !! Is there a Goyard boutique in Seoul Korea or in the airport ??? many thanks !!


----------



## _littlej

Hi - Anyone know of Goyard's prices in Taipei? Is it cheaper compared to Hongkong?


----------



## pinkybagz

Does anyone know the price of Sac Hardy in France?  Tnxs


----------



## ncch

cbk021726 said:
			
		

> Help !! Is there a Goyard boutique in Seoul Korea or in the airport ??? many thanks !!



Think there's one at the galleria.  No goyard in duty free


----------



## whimsicaldiva

Does anyone know the latest price of the St Louis GM in both the States as well as Paris? Both the classic colours as well as the special ones? Thanks.


----------



## larrabee1

does anyone know the price of a croisiere 50 in the states?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

_littlej said:


> Hi - Anyone know of Goyard's prices in Taipei? Is it cheaper compared to Hongkong?



When I was in Taipei in November the prices were "only" 15% higher than in France and the SA said they're cheapest after France since they're not an agent. However, I don't know about any HK prices


----------



## mandabeezy

Does anyone know the current price for men's bi-fold wallet? Much appreciated if someone could answer


----------



## larrabee1

I heard that the cardholders are around 300-500 is this true?


----------



## tzw266

Anybody knows the price of Victoire wallet in Taipei, HK or Paris ?


----------



## disco189

Taipei Store:

Saint Louis PM basic colors price is NT30600
Saint Louis PM special colors price is NT39800

Saint Louis GM basic colors price is NT35000
Saint Louis GM special colors price is NT45500


----------



## Power

Is Paris the best location to order a st. louis pm (basic color)? Anyone know the current price? Thank you.


----------



## theseria

Was there last month at the main store.

According to the SA in Paris, no price increase. Not for the next few months but maybe in June.


----------



## fauxpas

Does anyone know the price of the Ambassade in the US?

Thanks!


----------



## li'l_eloise

Anyone know about current PASSPORT HOLDER price from Paris?? Help! &#128521;


----------



## Jenkins223

Hello ladies!!

I've been emailing the Paris 233 store to reserve a couple of bags, and I just wanted to check something..
For those who have ordered before, do they normally ask for a photocopy of the front and back of your credit card, or am I being scammed? I'm not so comfortable sending that info via email..

That being said,

Marquises:
1400 euro (regular colours)
1820 euro (special colours)

St Louis PM:
910 euro (special colours)

St louis GM:
1040 euro (special colours)


----------



## sooyeonie

I have been trying to purchase a grey St. Louis GM and a red Varenne wallet and here is what I have found (I am located in LA)

Barneys Goyard store
St. Louis GM grey 1670 + 9% tax
Varenne wallet red 1125 + 9% tax


London Goyard
St. Louis GM grey 820 pounds 
Varenne 550 pounds
+ 120 pounds shipping and customs when it enters the US

So even with shipping there is roughly an $800 difference, but I've heard varying things about customs and that it can be up to 20-25% of the cost of the item which would decrease the difference to maybe $400 or less. Still a nice savings!


From Paris, I am not sure how much it will cost, but I know the prices with VAT are:
St. Louis GM (special colours) 1040 euros
Varenne wallet (special colours) 670 euros

and they actually have you pay for the customs as well so you probably have a better idea of what your savings are. In any case, I've requested prices and hope to hear from the Rue St. Honore store soon!

Happy shopping~


----------



## sooyeonie

from Paris:

all shipping fees include insurance and local taxes according to Goyard

The St. Louis standard colours
PM 585 (700 pre-detax) euros + 120 shipping
GM 670 (800) euros + 150 shipping

special colours
PM 760 (910) euros + 150 shipping
GM 870 (1040) euros + 150 shipping

The price is not as cheap as it would if you went to Paris yourself and were able to get the 13% tax return on your credit card or 12% tax back in cash... But really, not too big of a difference and a great deal in comparison to purchasing it in the US! If you buy several items (or place an order with several people!) the shipping gets combined so that makes it a better deal...


----------



## christymarie340

Would you mind sharing an email/SA info please? Please PM me if so! TIA




sooyeonie said:


> I have been trying to purchase a grey St. Louis GM and a red Varenne wallet and here is what I have found (I am located in LA)
> 
> Barneys Goyard store
> St. Louis GM grey 1670 + 9% tax
> Varenne wallet red 1125 + 9% tax
> 
> 
> London Goyard
> St. Louis GM grey 820 pounds
> Varenne 550 pounds
> + 120 pounds shipping and customs when it enters the US
> 
> So even with shipping there is roughly an $800 difference, but I've heard varying things about customs and that it can be up to 20-25% of the cost of the item which would decrease the difference to maybe $400 or less. Still a nice savings!
> 
> 
> From Paris, I am not sure how much it will cost, but I know the prices with VAT are:
> St. Louis GM (special colours) 1040 euros
> Varenne wallet (special colours) 670 euros
> 
> and they actually have you pay for the customs as well so you probably have a better idea of what your savings are. In any case, I've requested prices and hope to hear from the Rue St. Honore store soon!
> 
> Happy shopping~


----------



## dyleilee

Going to Paris next week! Does anyone know which colors are considered standard? and which are special? is green considered a special color? TIA


----------



## GoodyBag

dyleilee said:


> Going to Paris next week! Does anyone know which colors are considered standard? and which are special? is green considered a special color? TIA



Black, black with brown trim and red are standard colors.
All the rest including green are special colors.


----------



## sooyeonie

USA + tax in LA, SF, NY, MA
Boeing 45cm Standard Colors: $3135
Boeing 45 cm Special Colors: $4070

Paris
-- the detaxed values are if it is shipped outside the US and then you are responsible for shipping and local customs.
-- if purchasing in Paris and you are leaving the EU within the required timeframe, you will receive a approximately 13% tax return on your credit card or 12% cash tax return

Boeing 45 cm -- shipping and customs cost 470 euros
Standard Colors: 1950 euros (1635 detaxed)
Special Colors: 2535 euros (2210 detaxed)

Men's Victoire bifold wallet 
Classic colors: 460 euros (365 detaxed)
Special colors: 515 euros (475 detaxed)

St. Richelieu long bifold wallet (with zippered coin compartment)
Special Color: 670 euros (655 detaxed)

Varenne wallet
Classic color: 700 euros (585 detaxed)
Special Colors: 900 euros (760 detaxed) 

personalization costs 120 euros for up to 6 letters or 3 stripes in matte colors 
personalization is 240 euros for up to 6 letters or 3 stripes in the limited colors of silver, bronze and gold

**no price increase is planned for 2013 possibly January of 2014 per Paris SA


----------



## MyMyMy

Have they had another Increase? Does anyone know the prices of the ST Louis PM or GM in USD? Thinking about this so bad for years. I make take the plunge this summer. Last I remeber the PM was 940 USD and the GM was 1110 I think. Any infor would be helpful. THank you so much


----------



## luxe pratique

From Paris

The Saint-Louis prices are:
- in the small size and the traditional colors (black, black & tan, red):700 euros
- in the small size and the special colors (orange, yellow, green, light blue, dark blue, burgundy, white, grey): 910 euros

- in the large size and the traditional colors: 800 euros
- in the large size and the special colors: 1040 euros

Cap Vert : 1000 euros in the traditional colors / 1300 euros in the special colors.
Yona PM : 850 euros in the traditional colors / 1105 euros in the special colors.
Yona MM : 950 euros in the traditional colors / 1235 euros in the special colors.
Yona GM : 1050 euros in the traditional colors / 1365 euros in the special colors.


----------



## MyMyMy

MyMyMy said:


> Have they had another Increase? Does anyone know the prices of the ST Louis PM or GM in USD? Thinking about this so bad for years. I make take the plunge this summer. Last I remeber the PM was 940 USD and the GM was 1110 I think. Any infor would be helpful. THank you so much




USD


St Louis PM......1125 Reg Colors 
                      1465 Different Colors

St Louis GM......  1285 Reg Colors
                        1670 Different

Paint..........REG 155 Up to 6 
                 Mettalic 310



I dont get it!!! When did they determin which color is Special???? I like the black tan tho


----------



## Catalunya

Hi,

any ideas how much the Senat MM in special colors cost in Paris or London? TIA!


----------



## mrsdolcevita

Does anybody know the price of the zippy wallet?  Thanks.


----------



## Miamilla

The st.louis pm is 1125 in the us? Does anyone know how this size compares to the neverfull gm?


----------



## luxe pratique

Jenkins223 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> I've been emailing the Paris 233 store to reserve a couple of bags, and I just wanted to check something..
> For those who have ordered before, do they normally ask for a photocopy of the front and back of your credit card, or am I being scammed? I'm not so comfortable sending that info via email..
> 
> That being said,
> 
> Marquises:
> 1400 euro (regular colours)
> 1820 euro (special colours)
> 
> St Louis PM:
> 910 euro (special colours)
> 
> St louis GM:
> 1040 euro (special colours)


hi jenkins223! Might be too late for this reply... It's is the only way if you're purchasing from abroad. I had my hesitations as well, (it being my first transaction with Goyard, as with the manner) but after lengthy e-mail exchanges, I decided to go ahead with it. And after opening my package, I'm glad I did.


----------



## aquafina

Does anyone know the price of the st. louis pm in Taiwan? A friend is going there in a few weeks. Thanks.


----------



## Jenkins223

Hi luxe pratique. Thanks so much for your reply!

I decided not to go ahead with the reservation, but thought I'd just see what they had available when i go there. I might be changing my mind after what you said...

Thanks again!!


----------



## Witsenhausen

Went to Goyard Paris yesterday and asked for the SÉNAT price (so expensive for a pouch... Don't know if it's really worth) :

MINI : 200&#8364;/260&#8364;
PM : 300&#8364;/390&#8364;
GM : ???&#8364;/650&#8364;

Sorry didn't ask for MM price

Personalization is 120&#8364; per letter

Hope that can help !


----------



## Nemoore23

After a week, I finally received a response email from the Paris store. They told me that a GM Saint Louis in orange is 870 euro and after shipping fees, 1020 euro. This is lower than the other posts I've seen. Has anyone seen these prices before?


----------



## CiaoRagazzi

Does anyone know if there are import fees for ordering from Goyard SF or Barneys NY, to Toronto, Ontario, Canada?

Best Regards


----------



## Lvgirl71

luxe pratique said:


> hi jenkins223! Might be too late for this reply... It's is the only way if you're purchasing from abroad. I had my hesitations as well, (it being my first transaction with Goyard, as with the manner) but after lengthy e-mail exchanges, I decided to go ahead with it. And after opening my package, I'm glad I did.



I shopped from the Goyard in SF over the phone and they requested I fill out CC Authorization form and photo copy my card too, saying it's their policy! I hate doing this. I am seeing a lot luxury designers requiring this when doing phone orders, grrr.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Miamilla said:


> The st.louis pm is 1125 in the us? Does anyone know how this size compares to the neverfull gm?



I just got the pm size Goyard it's way smaller than the LV GM. If you want the size of the LV than you need to order the GM also in the Goyard. The Goyard Pm is almost the size of the LV mm Nevefull.


----------



## Miamilla

Lvgirl71 said:


> I just got the pm size Goyard it's way smaller than the LV GM. If you want the size of the LV than you need to order the GM also in the Goyard. The Goyard Pm is almost the size of the LV mm Nevefull.


Thanks! Enjoy your new bag i love them!


----------



## Nuri

Any one know about current price of Miss Saigon bag in GM size (biggest size), this is so sad that PPL i know in my country are very fan of Goyard, but saddly there is no store in my country yet!!!!! i'm planning to get from France or London. so if anyone had any information please post here appreciate much really,,


----------



## sooyeonie

They have a new policy and now the Paris goyard store will only ship a maximum of two pieces at a time. This is unfortunate since you can't combine a bunch of items and save in shipping. Not sure if this is a worldwide policy but the London store international price doesn't include duties which I didn't like. 

And some current prices
Varenne wallet special color: 760 euros
Belvedere pm special color 1305 euros


----------



## wingen

Hi,

I'm looking to buy the Goyard card holder or wallet (for men) at Barney's in NY, USA. Does anybody know the prices currently there? I want to buy something very special for my friend graduating out into the fashion marketing world! I'm stuck on the idea of Goyard since I heard about today from a guy that used to work at that Barney's. He said it's basically only found in New York and not even online!


----------



## calamari

Hi anyone know how much is the Sac Hardy Tote Pm and Gm in special colours in Paris? Thx!


----------



## jms0479

calamari said:


> Hi anyone know how much is the Sac Hardy Tote Pm and Gm in special colours in Paris? Thx!


The Hardy PM in special colors from the Paris Store is 1560 Euros in our Goyard shop.
If shipped to the US, the price is 1305 Euros.

Question for anyone who has ordered directly from the Paris Store recently. Have you had to pay via bank transfer? I ordered last June and paid by credit card, but now they are saying they will only accept payment via bank transfer? I am hesitant to do this, and don't even understand how to do it. any experience would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## grace_sam

Hi!

My brother's heading to New York & then UK.
Where should he buy my first goyard ?

I'm interested in the ST Marquis & Bevedere GM.

Help ! I need prices in both New york Bergdorf & Goyard London. 

Thanks


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

grace_sam said:


> Hi!
> 
> My brother's heading to New York & then UK.
> Where should he buy my first goyard ?
> 
> I'm interested in the ST Marquis & Bevedere GM.
> 
> Help ! I need prices in both New york Bergdorf & Goyard London.
> 
> Thanks



I'd advise calling both places. Bergdorf is very helpful and they will send you pictures as many as requested.


----------



## sooyeonie

If you can get the vat refund buying it in London will be cheaper!


----------



## sooyeonie

jms0479 said:


> The Hardy PM in special colors from the Paris Store is 1560 Euros in our Goyard shop.
> If shipped to the US, the price is 1305 Euros.
> 
> Question for anyone who has ordered directly from the Paris Store recently. Have you had to pay via bank transfer? I ordered last June and paid by credit card, but now they are saying they will only accept payment via bank transfer? I am hesitant to do this, and don't even understand how to do it. any experience would be much appreciated. Thank you!



It's their new policy as of April 1st this year. It's a huge hassle and I think it's to discourage overseas orders ... But maybe they've had problems with international clients


----------



## njbagfiend

does anyone know if goyard has done any new price increases???


----------



## grace_sam

For some weird reason I cant get through to BG in NY ! I am so frustrated. Can someone please let me know what's the current price of a ST marquis in tan/black there. & price of a micro celine in leather (not croc) & what colors.


----------



## jms0479

sooyeonie said:


> It's their new policy as of April 1st this year. It's a huge hassle and I think it's to discourage overseas orders ... But maybe they've had problems with international clients


Thanks. Has anyone actually done it? Just curious how it even works. 

So bummed I didn't order this bag pre-April 1st!


----------



## artist.teacher

St Louis in special colors
@ HK
PM 9900HKD 
GM 12600HKD

@TPE
43400NTD
49600NTD

@USA (from Bergdorf)
1465USD
1670USD


----------



## izzue520

Any one know about current price of Voltaire in France?


----------



## calamari

What about the hardy pm in special colours in London?  Any one knows how much? Wish to compare whether it's more worth it to get from paris or London.  Considering that is so difficult to get vat refund in paris.


----------



## MimiMimiMimi

I saw a great great great tote today... I asked the man about the brand but unfortunately I forgot the name T_T It's a new luxury brand and he bought his bag from Paris. It has pattern and at first sight, I thought it would be a Goyard... I really really really want to buy this bag... Can somebody help me find out the name?


----------



## calamari

Moynat?


----------



## M56714 LVer

Faure le Page most likely...


----------



## colmasters

I'm currently ordering a bag from San Francisco....has anyone ever done this before? I'm talking to someone from europeandesigns.net ??

$1285 for the St. Louis GM
$155 per stripes / $155 for initials with painting


----------



## auth888

Hi how mich for the st louis pm size in the US


----------



## bluechecker

wingen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to buy the Goyard card holder or wallet (for men) at Barney's in NY, USA. Does anybody know the prices currently there? I want to buy something very special for my friend graduating out into the fashion marketing world! I'm stuck on the idea of Goyard since I heard about today from a guy that used to work at that Barney's. He said it's basically only found in New York and not even online!


i know that the folding card cases w/o cash compartment is 440 and w/ cash compartment is 520 standard colors i believe.


----------



## LaGiaconda

I'm going to Paris next week and I want to buy a St. Louis PM in special colors.  I also want to have it personalized.  Does anyone know how long this takes and will they be able to monogram it within a few days for me to pick up before I leave?

If not, will they have to ship it to me in the US?  And if this is the case, then will I still get back 13% VAT?  And will I then have to pay customs duties when it arrives in the US?

TIA!


----------



## jacknoy

LaGiaconda said:


> I'm going to Paris next week and I want to buy a St. Louis PM in special colors.  I also want to have it personalized.  Does anyone know how long this takes and will they be able to monogram it within a few days for me to pick up before I leave?
> 
> If not, will they have to ship it to me in the US?  And if this is the case, then will I still get back 13% VAT?  And will I then have to pay customs duties when it arrives in the US?
> 
> TIA!



It takes 2 to 3 weeks for the monogram


----------



## prettiwmn

Can't wait to buy one!


----------



## gradco2004

I purchased a noir St. Louis GM today (June 8th, 2013) at Barney's in New York City. Total price with tax came to $1399.05


----------



## gagadoll

In the US before tax:

Marquises - Regular colors: $2250 / Special colors: $2920
Sac Hardy - Regular colors: $1940 / Special colors: $23xx


----------



## gagadoll

auth888 said:


> Hi how mich for the st louis pm size in the US


I believe its either $1085 or $1095 before tax.


----------



## Mat08

Can someone please tell me the St. Louis colors available in Paris right now?


----------



## cocorico

I am considering my first Goyard purchase, and don't want to get the St. Louis due to the strap issues that I've read about on this forum. I am considering getting the Belvedere instead, does anyone know what the current US prices are in the SF store?

Also, do you know if the Belvedere have the same strap issues?

Thanks!!!


----------



## auth888

gagadoll said:


> I believe its either $1085 or $1095 before tax.



Is this the price for special colors?


----------



## MrGoyard

Current Saint Louis prices in Paris, France:

*GM*:
Standard colors: 700
Special colors: 910
*PM*:
Standard colors: 800
Special colors: 1040


----------



## MrGoyard

MimiMimiMimi said:


> I saw a great great great tote today... I asked the man about the brand but unfortunately I forgot the name T_T It's a new luxury brand and he bought his bag from Paris. It has pattern and at first sight, I thought it would be a Goyard... I really really really want to buy this bag... Can somebody help me find out the name?


 This brand?

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/new-brand-faure-le-page-795359.html


----------



## minniemom

gagadoll said:


> In the US before tax:
> 
> Marquises - Regular colors: $2250 / Special colors: $2920
> Sac Hardy - Regular colors: $1940 / Special colors: $23xx


Was in the San Francisco store last week and was told that the SAC HARDY (PM) is $2,510 regardless of color.


----------



## MrGoyard

minniemom said:


> Was in the San Francisco store last week and was told that the SAC HARDY (PM) is $2,510 regardless of color.


 Hmm that's weird. I thought price wise there is always a difference between the historical and the special colors.


----------



## gagadoll

auth888 said:


> Is this the price for special colors?



No. Special colors are $1465 before tax


----------



## SweetSSB0513

MrVuitton said:


> This brand?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/new-brand-faure-le-page-795359.html


Which one is considered more elite or exclusive? Which came first, do you know? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SweetSSB0513

MrVuitton said:


> Current Saint Louis prices in Paris, France:
> 
> *GM*:
> Standard colors: 700
> Special colors: 910
> *PM*:
> Standard colors: 800
> Special colors: 1040


Do you still benefit from the Vat Tax if you do not have the item, and it needs to be shipped to you since you are getting it monogrammed? I will be in Germany next month, but I am only staying for a week (not enough time for it to be monogrammed)  Would it be better to just buy it in San Fransisco, I plan to go there in October?  How much do you really save buying it in Europe vs. the U.S.?  Does anyone know?  thanks in advance!

Also, who started the hot stamping, LV or Goyard?


----------



## MrGoyard

SweetSSB0513 said:


> Which one is considered more elite or exclusive? Which came first, do you know? Thanks in advance!


 FLP is older, 1717. Goyard is from 1792. Goyard is revived earlier than FLP, FLP revived a couple of months ago. So right now I would say that FLP is more exlusive, but I find Goyard more elite, I find the FLP pattern a bit 'childish' and Goyard's pattern more elite. =)


----------



## MrGoyard

SweetSSB0513 said:


> Do you still benefit from the Vat Tax if you do not have the item, and it needs to be shipped to you since you are getting it monogrammed? I will be in Germany next month, but I am only staying for a week (not enough time for it to be monogrammed)  Would it be better to just buy it in San Fransisco, I plan to go there in October?  How much do you really save buying it in Europe vs. the U.S.?  Does anyone know?  thanks in advance!
> 
> Also, who started the hot stamping, LV or Goyard?


 I have no idea about VAT, you could e-mail Goyard about it, they respond quickly! (233@goyard.com)
Prices differ quite a lot I heard, but I don't know how the VAT works! Good luck! =)


----------



## MrGoyard

SweetSSB0513 said:


> Do you still benefit from the Vat Tax if you do not have the item, and it needs to be shipped to you since you are getting it monogrammed? I will be in Germany next month, but I am only staying for a week (not enough time for it to be monogrammed)  Would it be better to just buy it in San Fransisco, I plan to go there in October?  How much do you really save buying it in Europe vs. the U.S.?  Does anyone know?  thanks in advance!
> 
> Also, who started the hot stamping, LV or Goyard?


 For example:

St Louis GM black/black US: $1285 (tax excluded)
St Louis GM black/black Paris: &#8364;800, which is around $1050 (tax included)
So the difference is quite a lot I think, but I'm not sure how it works though! =)


----------



## Gimmethebag

SweetSSB0513 said:


> Which one is considered more elite or exclusive? Which came first, do you know? Thanks in advance!


 
Faure le Page was founded in 1717 and was the official armory for the French nobility. Until recently, they manufactured sporting/hunting goods for the French elite and only in the last year came out with small leather goods and handbags. 

I bought their gun pochette on the same Paris trip I bought my Goyard. My MIL and SILs opted for tote bags from FLP. It's easy to visit both shops since they are close to one another. The Faure le Page boutique is on Cambon, right next door to Chanel. 

Goyard is well known as a luggage company and has had some exclusive clients over the centuries. FLP is in my eyes more exclusive since they have only ONE boutique in the entire world and the last I checked, no e-store. Goyard is definitely more well-known and expected. Also, FLP bags only come in four colors: brown, grey, blue and green. The signature print is pretty cool.... it's like armored chain. 

HTH!


----------



## MrGoyard

*Current prices for personalization in Paris:*

Stripes, up to three: &#8364;120
Stripes, up to three metallic: &#8364;240
Initials, up to six: &#8364;120
Initials, up to six metallic: &#8364;240


----------



## Exige

Hi all,

New to this forum.   I got pricing from sf and Paris on few items I inquired.

Pricing from San Francisco:

Hardy PM
Classic colors: $1,930
Special colors: $2,510

Hardy GM
Classic colors: $2,575
Special colors: $3,345

Victoire
Classic colors: $700
Specials colors: $910

Letters (stripes same $)
Classic paint: $155
Metallic paint: $310

Since I am in Vancouver, bc.  Items are shipped out of California, there is no sales tax.  But I am expected to hit hard by duty.


----------



## Exige

Pricing from Paris (after tax refund - I am unsure as a consumer from oversea has to do)

St Louis PM:
Classic colors: &#8364;585
Special colors: &#8364;760

St Louis GM
Classic colors: &#8364;670
Special colors: &#8364;870

Victoire
Classic colors: &#8364;365
Special colors: &#8364;475

Letters (strips the same $)
Classic paint: &#8364;120
Metallic paint: &#8364;240

Shipping cost on top.


----------



## minniemom

MrVuitton said:


> Hmm that's weird. I thought price wise there is always a difference between the historical and the special colors.



Thanks for your reply.  The manager mis-quoted; special colors are indeed $2,510 while non-specialty = $1,950.  Loved the bordeaux but decided to go with basic black to match all my "stuff."  Am waiting to see how long the wait will be for its arrival.


----------



## gagadoll

minniemom said:


> Was in the San Francisco store last week and was told that the SAC HARDY (PM) is $2,510 regardless of color.



Was at Barney's and saw the prices in person. Not sure about why there are price inconsistencies..


----------



## babyshingo

Anyone know the price of Figji? In us$


----------



## gagadoll

babyshingo said:


> Anyone know the price of Figji? In us$



I believe the Fidji is discontinued...


----------



## makiroll

MrVuitton said:


> This brand?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/new-brand-faure-le-page-795359.html


Could it also be 
http://www.moynat.com/


----------



## MrGoyard

Exige said:


> Pricing from Paris (after tax refund - I am unsure as a consumer from oversea has to do)
> 
> St Louis PM:
> Classic colors: 585
> Special colors: 760
> 
> St Louis GM
> Classic colors: 670
> Special colors: 870
> 
> Victoire
> Classic colors: 365
> Special colors: 475
> 
> Letters (strips the same $)
> Classic paint: 120
> Metallic paint: 240
> 
> Shipping cost on top.


Those are great prices! So sad that I live within the EU, so I can't take advantage of the tax refunds! =(


----------



## fashionista1984

MrVuitton said:


> Those are great prices! So sad that I live within the EU, so I can't take advantage of the tax refunds! =(


how would one go about purchasing at these prices? I'm in NY


----------



## cathi

I inquired through email with the Paris boutique regarding a purchase a few weeks ago
They added that they are no longer shipping to states in the US where they have Goyard available for purchase such as NY and Ca ( where I live) but you could have it shipped to another state for ex where friends or other family members could accept for you
I ended up going into SF last week to make my purchase..... No savings unfortunately but I love my new red St Louis!!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

St Louis, what colors are considered standard vs special?


----------



## Mat08

Standard colors are black, black with tan strap, & red. All other colors are considered specia.


----------



## cottoncat

HI all, anybody know about the current price for Sac Hardy PM in standard color, in Paris?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## aa12

cottoncat said:


> HI all, anybody know about the current price for Sac Hardy PM in standard color, in Paris?
> Thanks in advance!



If anybody knows this, I am interested as well!


----------



## MrGoyard

MrVuitton said:


> Current Saint Louis prices in Paris, France:
> 
> *GM*:
> Standard colors: 700
> Special colors: 910
> *PM*:
> Standard colors: 800
> Special colors: 1040


 Whoops! GM = PM, and PM = GM! Sorry guys!


----------



## MrGoyard

cottoncat said:


> HI all, anybody know about the current price for Sac Hardy PM in standard color, in Paris?
> Thanks in advance!


 You can contact them for current prices. They email pretty fast: paris233@goyard.com =)


----------



## boa3371

MrVuitton said:


> Current Saint Louis prices in Paris, France:
> 
> *GM*:
> Standard colors: 700
> Special colors: 910
> *PM*:
> Standard colors: 800
> Special colors: 1040


Hello,
Do you know by any chance how much it cost to get monogrammed in Paris? Thank you.


----------



## boa3371

Hello Ladies,

I live in NYC and was wondering if a lot of ladies who live in the US order their Goyard bags from the Paris Flagship? Even with the shipping cost from Paris to NYC, is it still cheaper to purchase the St. Louis GM from France? How much is the shipping cost and how does this work? Thank you so much!


----------



## cHiLLeness

Help! Anyone knows the retail price and name of this wallet?


----------



## cHiLLeness

cHiLLeness said:


> Help! Anyone knows the retail price and name of this wallet?



Here's the inside photo of the wallet as wel.


----------



## MrGoyard

boa3371 said:


> Hello,
> Do you know by any chance how much it cost to get monogrammed in Paris? Thank you.


 Letters up to 6: 120
Stripes up to three: 120
Metallic: 240

=)


----------



## amrx87

MrVuitton said:


> Whoops! GM = PM, and PM = GM! Sorry guys!



Aww i got all excited!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please tell me how much this wallet retails for in the U.S.


----------



## amrx87

MrVuitton said:


> Letters up to 6: 120
> Stripes up to three: 120
> Metallic: 240
> 
> =)



Do they do shapes still? Ive seen stars and crowns on ppls bags before


----------



## MrGoyard

amrx87 said:


> Do they do shapes still? Ive seen stars and crowns on ppls bags before


 Hmm not sure about those. But they only do crowns on royal family orders, that's new. =(


----------



## izzue520

bourget pm  3650euro


----------



## izzue520

valise palace pm  5950euro


----------



## sooyeonie

boa3371 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I live in NYC and was wondering if a lot of ladies who live in the US order their Goyard bags from the Paris Flagship? Even with the shipping cost from Paris to NYC, is it still cheaper to purchase the St. Louis GM from France? How much is the shipping cost and how does this work? Thank you so much!



They actually won't ship to ny anymore because there is a store there. They will ship anywhere in the us except California and New York ...


----------



## ThisVNchick

sooyeonie said:


> They actually won't ship to ny anymore because there is a store there. They will ship anywhere in the us except California and New York ...



Do you know if US buyers get VAT back if it's a chargesend order? I live in a state without a Goyard store and am considering ordering a St. Louis (bc its cheaper even without VAT back but getting VAT back would be even nicer).


----------



## izzue520

voltaire 1350euro


----------



## izzue520

ambassade 1900euro


----------



## MadiG

Hi y'all,

I was wondering which would be my best option for a Bourget PM:


Goyard San Fran
Barneys
Paris shipped to the USA
Paris picked up there
London

Much appreciated


----------



## sooyeonie

ThisVNchick said:


> Do you know if US buyers get VAT back if it's a chargesend order? I live in a state without a Goyard store and am considering ordering a St. Louis (bc its cheaper even without VAT back but getting VAT back would be even nicer).



They actually don't charge the VAT, so the prices are lower than the retail price, but there are import duties applied to your price as well as shipping. For the St. Louis, it is 1040 euros for a GM size special color and you would be charged 870 euros, but add 170 or so for shipping and import duties)  It still ends up being cheaper than buying it from either the goyard in SF or Barneys, but closer in price since they wouldn't charge you tax either. Email 233@goyard.com and Myriam will help you! She's great!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

sooyeonie said:


> They actually don't charge the VAT, so the prices are lower than the retail price, but there are import duties applied to your price as well as shipping. For the St. Louis, it is 1040 euros for a GM size special color and you would be charged 870 euros, but add 170 or so for shipping and import duties)  It still ends up being cheaper than buying it from either the goyard in SF or Barneys, but closer in price since they wouldn't charge you tax either. Email 233@goyard.com and Myriam will help you! She's great!!



Good to know, thanks!

I emailed the store a couple days back and just got a response this morning. I am a Goyard newbie, so I thought it would be most appropriate to start with the basic colors first and see how the bag wears and then move up to the specialized colors. I was quoted 540 euros + 150 euro shipping for a St. Louis PM. Not too bad, compared to the $1100 + tax at the SF store. I might very likely consider this deal!


----------



## Givenchyman

Goyard St. Sulpice card holder
San Francisco store
Basic color : $280
Special: $370


----------



## Quinlafa

Hello, anyone know the current price of the Ambassade Pm and the extra straps in Paris? Thank you very much.


----------



## Pia

ThisVNchick said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> I emailed the store a couple days back and just got a response this morning. I am a Goyard newbie, so I thought it would be most appropriate to start with the basic colors first and see how the bag wears and then move up to the specialized colors. I was quoted 540 euros + 150 euro shipping for a St. Louis PM. Not too bad, compared to the $1100 + tax at the SF store. I might very likely consider this deal!



i just received a response from the store today but i was quoted 760 euros for the st louis pm in white and 255 euros to ship to australia. white is a basic colour isn't? im a goyard newbie too


----------



## ThisVNchick

Pia said:


> i just received a response from the store today but i was quoted 760 euros for the st louis pm in white and 255 euros to ship to australia. white is a basic colour isn't? im a goyard newbie too



They didn't send you an attachment? The person who emailed me sent me some color swatches via attachment. Their basic colors include: black, black and tan, and red. Everything else is considered their "specialized" colors which is about 200 euros more. Yikes your shipping is outrageous, here I thought 140 euro was expensive... Nonetheless, DH is getting me the red next month, bag + crazy shipping from France still beats $1100 + SF's 10% sales tax


----------



## sooyeonie

Pia said:


> i just received a response from the store today but i was quoted 760 euros for the st louis pm in white and 255 euros to ship to australia. white is a basic colour isn't? im a goyard newbie too



Only black, Black and Tan and red is a basic color.... The shipping is really expensive I guess it differs from country to country  was it just for shipping the St. Louis??!!


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Anyone have any info on pricing for the Belvedere? Measurements would also be appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Barefoot Kid

Got this pricing info from the London store recently:

Saint Pierre card holder/ card wallet :

£310 standard colours (red, black on black, black and tan)

£400 for special colours 

Expensive, but a lovely piece, and cheaper than the Moynat or Hermes equivalent by a decent amount.


----------



## dzam

Just called Barney's NY - Price of the St. Louis PM :
Black or Red  $1125
Colors           $1465


----------



## gizmo82

TouchOfModern has Goyard for a 5 day sale currently.  Have a selection of 7 items in a variation of colors... limited inventory though so will probably sell out within 2-3 days.  Most items are about 20% off.


----------



## stargirl09

Givenchyman said:


> Goyard St. Sulpice card holder
> San Francisco store
> Basic color : $280
> Special: $370


Very nice. I'm looking into getting one of these.


----------



## onlylv

Can somebody please please  send me a list of items that are priced $1,500 and under. I am going to the store in SF next month and want the heads up and not ask for prices on everything lol


----------



## ezp

Looking to buy a standard st. louis either PM or GM in November.  Anyone have the most recent prices in Euros? 

Thanks in advance.

ezp


----------



## babilux

HI all, anybody know about the current price for senat pouch MM, GM and monte carlo, in Paris?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrGoyard

Senat Mini in Paris is 200, special colors 260.


----------



## Ametaf

Hi all

I am this close to purchase Saigon MM black/black large size. The prices I found are different at Goyard stores! and I feel so lost now. 

How much is it for now? In France, US, UK


----------



## jhazn85

I picked up a St. Louis PM today in Paris.  700 Euros.


----------



## vic413

Does anyone know if I'll still get charged tax if I order from SF but live in TX? Thanks


----------



## Pursi

vic413 said:


> Does anyone know if I'll still get charged tax if I order from SF but live in TX? Thanks


I don't think you will. Out of state!


----------



## fancyseeker

Can anyone tell me the price for the goyard "Victoire" and the "marc"
Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## seventy7

anyone know the prices for the Bellechasse


----------



## agathagirl1014

anybody know prices of the senat pouch size mm and gm in paris? 
Thank you


----------



## seventy7

agathagirl1014 said:


> anybody know prices of the senat pouch size mm and gm in paris?
> Thank you


mm 500 euros for standard color.


----------



## citizentwill

Hi guys.

Would anyone happen to no the current UK price of the mens Victoire bilfold wallet (no coin purse) in the dark blue canvas please?


----------



## citizentwill

Update!

Current UK price for the Victoire wallet in navy blue canvas is £530.


----------



## boa3371

Does the Goyard Flagship store in Paris, France still ship their products to Boston, MA or did it stop shipping because they have a Goyard store inside Barney's in Boston now?? 

Is the current St. Louis GM classic color price still $1,285 in the US? Thank you!


----------



## mrclt

Does anyone know the price of the Goyard ambassade (briefcase) and croisiere 45 in standard colours? In GBP please. Thank you!


----------



## Loubouti

I was told by my sa from Goyard store in San Francisco that they will be having a price increases first week in 2014  not sure how much?


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

boa3371 said:


> Does the Goyard Flagship store in Paris, France still ship their products to Boston, MA or did it stop shipping because they have a Goyard store inside Barney's in Boston now??
> 
> Is the current St. Louis GM classic color price still $1,285 in the US? Thank you!


Hi - I emailed them and they won't ship to Boston bc of Barney's.  I just ordered a St. Louis from Bergdorf to avoid taxes!


----------



## Pursi

Loubouti said:


> I was told by my sa from Goyard store in San Francisco that they will be having a price increases first week in 2014  not sure how much?




yikes, has this happened already?!


----------



## Lzamare

CCmoiselleCC said:


> Hi - I emailed them and they won't ship to Boston bc of Barney's.  I just ordered a St. Louis from Bergdorf to avoid taxes!



I am thinking of doing the same, can you recommend a sales associate?

Thanks


----------



## flyingkid

What's the price for st Louis pm regular and special colors in uk and Paris?


----------



## aki70070

Hi, can any kind TPFer give me the current price of the white Marquise tote in London ?


----------



## aki70070

Any one know what is the current price of a white Marquise in London??


----------



## utay_rose

Hi everyone,  just got a price info from Paris and London for St. Louis. 
I'm a little confused now, because it looks like that the prices in London is a lot cheaper than in Paris if converted to USD.
UK price St. Louis PM classic is £660  (£550 no VAT) special colors £860 (£720 no VAT)
               St. Louis GM classic  £760 (£635 no VAT) specials £980 (£820 no VAT)

Paris price St. Louis PM 750 euro
                  St. Louis GM 850 euro

Special color  St. Louis PM 975 euro
                       St. Louis GM  1105 euro


----------



## utay_rose

Do anyone have an idea if that Prices given in Paris has a tax or VAT?


----------



## AND

I will be able to update in 2 weeks time....going paris soon.


----------



## neilmc1974

Why not just email them and ask? Details are on their website.


----------



## neilmc1974

Have just had an email back from Chilli at the London store regards the price of a new pale blue Saigon Pm and it is £3565 plus £150 delivery.


----------



## dusty paws

US amount for GM in classic colors: 1315.00


----------



## Camila Lisboa

I've sent an e-mail to Goyard and they've informed the prices of St Louis in Paris:

A small sized Saint Louis is priced 700 euros for any of classic color, gathering black, red as well as  traditional black and tan trimming, whereas a limited crafted color is priced at 910 euros.

Saint Louis designed in its larger version is valued 800 euros for any of classic color, as for a limited crafted large tote is priced at 1,040 euros.


----------



## nellia1

H,
Anybody knows what is price for Vendome now?
Thanks


----------



## Plk

I live in U.S. and am considering ordering from Paris (London doesn't have grey in stock).  Here's what I was quoted on the St Louis PM in limited colors...

London: 
£717.00 (excluding VAT) + £95 shipping cost = $1334 USD.  I believe I would still have to pay duties and taxes when item arrives in USA. 

Paris:
760 Euros + 190 Euros shipping cost = $1284 USD
I asked why shipping was so expensive and was told "Our House requires the services of an exclusive carrier, that quotes shipping fees, that cover both insurances as well as local applicable taxes, along the value of your order, as an all included package.
There will be no extra charges to pay, once the parcel released by the customs, our local partner will get in touch with you to make an arrangement, ensuring a smooth door to door delivery."

I then asked them to clarify that "local taxes" did indeed refer to U.S. Duties and taxes and they replied...
"Further to your inquiry, we are glad to confirm that there will be no extra charges to pay.

If ever a dysfunction occurred, our carrier ensures all required assistance."

Clearly my concern is being taxed upon arrival, as I'm not sure what all the import duties and taxes are.  I've seen anywhere from 9% to 20%. 

Anyone order from from Goyard Paris and can confirm no additional taxes we're charged?


----------



## sooyeonie

Plk said:


> I live in U.S. and am considering ordering from Paris (London doesn't have grey in stock).  Here's what I was quoted on the St Louis PM in limited colors...
> 
> London:
> £717.00 (excluding VAT) + £95 shipping cost = $1334 USD.  I believe I would still have to pay duties and taxes when item arrives in USA.
> 
> Paris:
> 760 Euros + 190 Euros shipping cost = $1284 USD
> I asked why shipping was so expensive and was told "Our House requires the services of an exclusive carrier, that quotes shipping fees, that cover both insurances as well as local applicable taxes, along the value of your order, as an all included package.
> There will be no extra charges to pay, once the parcel released by the customs, our local partner will get in touch with you to make an arrangement, ensuring a smooth door to door delivery."
> 
> I then asked them to clarify that "local taxes" did indeed refer to U.S. Duties and taxes and they replied...
> "Further to your inquiry, we are glad to confirm that there will be no extra charges to pay.
> 
> If ever a dysfunction occurred, our carrier ensures all required assistance."
> 
> Clearly my concern is being taxed upon arrival, as I'm not sure what all the import duties and taxes are.  I've seen anywhere from 9% to 20%.
> 
> Anyone order from from Goyard Paris and can confirm no additional taxes we're charged?




When you order from Paris they charge the duties and so no taxes are added upon arrival. They will quote you the price that includes all duties so no guesswork like when you order from London. They have some new policies in place, however such as requiring bank transfers - no credit card transactions - and only a 2 item limit per order. I've done it a few times and it was still totally worth it. Good luck!


----------



## MrGoyard

Senat mini went up!

Classic: 300
Special: 390

Insane price for such a small pouch imo...


----------



## manman76

Anyone know if paris shop have stock in st louis PM in grey? 

Just check hk shop today, their grey, navy and black all out Ooo f stock....and no idea when have new stock arrives


----------



## TT1989

Boeing 45 Prince in the US?


----------



## boa3371

Hello, I have some quick questions about the whole monogramming process!
So, is the price for monogramming calculated separately on the spot while purchasing a Goyard bag when you decide to send the bag to SF to monogram it (is there a shipping fee?)? I am planning on purchasing a bag from Goyard during my trip to Boston, personalize it, and then ship it to where I live, New York. Thank you 
P.S. is the price for monogramming still $150 in the US?
Does anyone know the current Goyard St. Louis GM price in the US? THANK YOU!!


----------



## Elara

boa3371 said:


> Hello, I have some quick questions about the whole monogramming process!
> So, is the price for monogramming calculated separately on the spot while purchasing a Goyard bag when you decide to send the bag to SF to monogram it (is there a shipping fee?)? I am planning on purchasing a bag from Goyard during my trip to Boston, personalize it, and then ship it to where I live, New York. Thank you
> P.S. is the price for monogramming still $150 in the US?
> Does anyone know the current Goyard St. Louis GM price in the US? THANK YOU!!



St. Louis GM is $1710 in the special colors. I'm not sure about the monogramming...mine was $300+, but my monogram was partially metallic. It was calculated separately from the price of the bag. I'll go look at my receipt in a few and see what it says. I bought my GM in San Francisco mid-January, and I got word monogramming was complete and it being shipped to me on Monday.


----------



## jliu92

anyone know their prices for their long zip around wallets, preferably mens?


----------



## boa3371

Elara said:


> St. Louis GM is $1710 in the special colors. I'm not sure about the monogramming...mine was $300+, but my monogram was partially metallic. It was calculated separately from the price of the bag. I'll go look at my receipt in a few and see what it says. I bought my GM in San Francisco mid-January, and I got word monogramming was complete and it being shipped to me on Monday.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Nic901

Has anyone ever successfully purchased a bag from London? (I'm sure someone has, just looking for some guidance!) I've been trying for almost a week now to purchase the St. Louis GM in black/tan. I've run into the problem with the wire transfer that Goyard will not tell me their bank's fees for incoming international wires. I can't ensure that they receive the final amount (729£) unless I know how much HSBC will take off the top of the incoming transfer.  I've asked the SA in London about the amount, but Goyard insists that the charges are decided by the sender's bank. I've actually tweeted with HSBC and they say that the customer (Goyard) should contact them as rates vary.  I feel like I'm stuck! Anyone have any advice?


----------



## xtessc

Anyone know the current price (USD) for a St. Louis PM tote in red? TIA!


----------



## boa3371

Does anyone know the current price of the Marc Card Holder Wallet in the classic colors in France &/or US? Thank you!


----------



## luckycharms

I'm not very familiar with this brand, but I have been seeing a lot of people carrying the Goyard St. Louis tote here lately. Anyone knows how much is the price in PM here in Japan. 

I was making a research online but there are only few store in Tokyo that sells this brand. I am not sure though... 


I'm interested to own one. Is it worth it ?what color is popular and nice ? Thank you in a.


----------



## chocofrapp

Plk said:


> I live in U.S. and am considering ordering from Paris (London doesn't have grey in stock).  Here's what I was quoted on the St Louis PM in limited colors...
> 
> London:
> £717.00 (excluding VAT) + £95 shipping cost = $1334 USD.  I believe I would still have to pay duties and taxes when item arrives in USA.
> 
> Paris:
> 760 Euros + 190 Euros shipping cost = $1284 USD
> I asked why shipping was so expensive and was told "Our House requires the services of an exclusive carrier, that quotes shipping fees, that cover both insurances as well as local applicable taxes, along the value of your order, as an all included package.
> There will be no extra charges to pay, once the parcel released by the customs, our local partner will get in touch with you to make an arrangement, ensuring a smooth door to door delivery."
> 
> I then asked them to clarify that "local taxes" did indeed refer to U.S. Duties and taxes and they replied...
> "Further to your inquiry, we are glad to confirm that there will be no extra charges to pay.
> 
> If ever a dysfunction occurred, our carrier ensures all required assistance."
> 
> Clearly my concern is being taxed upon arrival, as I'm not sure what all the import duties and taxes are.  I've seen anywhere from 9% to 20%.
> 
> Anyone order from from Goyard Paris and can confirm no additional taxes we're charged?



I live i the US too. So it's cheaper to buy in Paris than in Sanfo or Beverly Hills? I asked for their prices but nobody replied in my email.


----------



## mrclt

chocofrapp said:


> I live i the US too. So it's cheaper to buy in Paris than in Sanfo or Beverly Hills? I asked for their prices but nobody replied in my email.



233sh@goyard.com


----------



## Mshashmount

hi ! can anyone update me on the goyard belvedere prices pm mm gm?
in the states or france or singapore ?
TIA


----------



## Plk

chocofrapp said:


> I live i the US too. So it's cheaper to buy in Paris than in Sanfo or Beverly Hills? I asked for their prices but nobody replied in my email.


Yes. When all is said and done, the prices in Paris are less than in U.S., but after currency exchange + bank fees, it would have come to less than a $200 savings. 
I ended up ordering from Bergdorf (no tax + free shipping). I felt better about being able to send the bag back if something was wrong with it (no returns when ordering from Paris).


----------



## ammpt0831

Does anybody know the price for the St. Louis PM and GM totes in USD?  Planning to get one in SF.  TIA.


----------



## Winterbaby

Mshashmount said:


> hi ! can anyone update me on the goyard belvedere prices pm mm gm?
> in the states or france or singapore ?
> TIA



Goyard Paris:

Belvedere pm 
1300 euros classic shades
1690 fashion colors

Belvedere mm 
1500 euros classic 
1950 euros fashion

Belvedere large
1700 euros classic 
2210 euros fashion


I had no idea prices were that much lower in Paris.


----------



## foxymom

Hello! Can somebody post the prices of the Sac Hardy in Paris? Is gray readily available? Thank you


----------



## tzw266

Does anyone know the current price for victoire wallet in Paris and London?


----------



## Mshashmount

Winterbaby said:


> Goyard Paris:
> 
> Belvedere pm
> 1300 euros classic shades
> 1690 fashion colors
> 
> Belvedere mm
> 1500 euros classic
> 1950 euros fashion
> 
> Belvedere large
> 1700 euros classic
> 2210 euros fashion
> 
> 
> I had no idea prices were that much lower in Paris.



thanks a lot !!!!


----------



## throwitnthebag

Planning a birthday trip up to SF soon, trying to see if I should pick up a duffle then or if I can wait for France next year 
Does anyone know the price for Croisiere 35, 45, 50, 60 in US $ and Euros?

TIA


----------



## mrclt

throwitnthebag said:


> Planning a birthday trip up to SF soon, trying to see if I should pick up a duffle then or if I can wait for France next year
> Does anyone know the price for Croisiere 35, 45, 50, 60 in US $ and Euros?
> 
> TIA



I know that the Croisiere 45 is £1900 in GBP. Sorry, I go to the London and so don't know the usd or eur price. 

Hope this helps, if not I apologise. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ncch

Does anyone know how much the Jeanne gm is in both the standard and special colors?

In us / Europe / Japan?

Thanks!


----------



## Chicsociety

Hiii... Does anyone know the pricing for Varenne wallet in London?


----------



## Hello_coco__

izzyf said:


> Does anyone know the currency prices for a Goyard Card Holder? I'm thinking about picking one up in the royal blue color.
> 
> Who would be better to purchase from as well bergdorf or Barney's ?
> Thanks.


Hi! The price of a basic or original colors are 310 USD and the special colors are 405 USD


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

xtessc said:


> anyone know the current price (usd) for a st. Louis pm tote in red? Tia!




$1150


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

ammpt0831 said:


> Does anybody know the price for the St. Louis PM and GM totes in USD?  Planning to get one in SF.  TIA.




St. Louis tote in United States:



PM in classic colors(black/black, black/tan, & red) = $1,150 



PM in special colors(navy blue, light blue, yellow, orange, green, Bordeaux, white, and the new gray) = $1,495



GM in classic colors = $1,315



GM in Special colors = $1,710


----------



## redish

Hi does anyone know the current price of st louis tote size PM in Paris classic and seasonal colour? TIA


----------



## MrGoyard

Anyone can tell me the price of an Ambassade in both sizes, in historical black on black? 
Goyard is not replying to my mails... =(


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

MrVuitton said:


> Anyone can tell me the price of an Ambassade in both sizes, in historical black on black?
> Goyard is not replying to my mails... =(




Are you in the US? I always call BG or a Barney's that has Goyard when I want to know the price of an item. I have found the Men's Bergdorf Goodman store to be particularly helpful.


----------



## MrGoyard

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Are you in the US? I always call BG or a Barney's that has Goyard when I want to know the price of an item. I have found the Men's Bergdorf Goodman store to be particularly helpful.


 Sadly I'm from Europe, can't find their Paris phone numbers. =(


----------



## Giules

Does anyone know how much the St. Louis bag PM and GM in Paris cost?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## snoopy7600

Has anyone know about price Goyard St.Louis GM in hongkong .


----------



## Mocotaugan

Can anyone help me with the sizes and prices of the Grand Hotel's ?


----------



## chloes12

Does anyone know why the prices are lower in Europe (compared to US)??


----------



## Mocotaugan

My guess is the cost of importing and shipping. I would thin that Barneys and Bergdorf may add on to the price also.


----------



## MrGoyard

chloes12 said:


> Does anyone know why the prices are lower in Europe (compared to US)??


 Products are made in France, so shipping is less. I think that is the main reason.


----------



## mrclt

chloes12 said:


> Does anyone know why the prices are lower in Europe (compared to US)??



Shipping costs. Countries that are part of the EU don't pay as much export/import charges if they trade between countries that are also part the EU. Of course the US isn't part of the EU and it's further away from France and European countries so those are the main factors. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## $1.10

First question, does anyone know what is the model and price for pets bag which most of people carried as shopping bag with punch holes on the side. I know prices are different for basic colors, what are basic colors besides black with black trim?


----------



## mrclt

$1.10 said:


> First question, does anyone know what is the model and price for pets bag which most of people carried as shopping bag with punch holes on the side. I know prices are different for basic colors, what are basic colors besides black with black trim?



Not sure about this pet bag but the 3 basic colours are as follows:

Black w/tan trim
Black w/black trim
Red


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## stinbaa

Hi everyone! 
I'm new here at TPF, so I'm going to try and post some info I happen to know about the Goyard st louis in black and navy. 

I was in the London store 5 days ago, and if I remember correctly, the price for the black in GM is 760 pounds and for the navy in GM it is 940 pounds.


----------



## Fashionistlala

Ladies,

After saving my pennies (!) I was up at Bergdorf Goodman NYC yesterday to purchase my black GOYARD Marquises. My capital one 360 card was flagged with fraud, and I have to tell you the salesman, Daniel was a doll while I figured it out with the bank.  I am shipping from NYC to PA state to save on sales tax.  Cost $2300 with free shipping and zero tax.


----------



## mrclt

Hey guys.

I've seen some Goyard bracelets and Goyard cloves about. Do any of you know their prices? I know their belts cost £590GBP. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CrackBerryCream

mrclt said:


> Shipping costs. Countries that are part of the EU don't pay as much export/import charges if they trade between countries that are also part the EU. Of course the US isn't part of the EU and it's further away from France and European countries so those are the main factors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



When you live in a EU country and buy from another EU country you don't pay any export/import charges. Depending on how a store handles it you either pay the VAT of the country of origin or the VAT of your own country if you have it shipped.


----------



## usdiva

pupee said:


> i received reply from London today:
> 
> "The St. Louis is £ 540 in all colors in PM including vat, once shipped to you we will deduct 17% . the shipping cost to Singapore is £ 85"
> 
> shipping is so so ex!!




Can I get an email to a Sales associate in france?


----------



## seventy7

MrVuitton said:


> Anyone can tell me the price of an Ambassade in both sizes, in historical black on black?
> Goyard is not replying to my mails... =(


small is 1700 euros and larger size is 2100 euros


----------



## dessert1st

usdiva said:


> Can I get an email to a Sales associate in france?



Yes


----------



## Mocotaugan

callmelulu said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/current-goyard-prices-worldwide-708535.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading that it's less expensive to get a Goyard in Paris than the US, can anyone share some specific price info on bags in different countries?
> 
> I would love to know what the Fiji and St. Louis cost in Europe!
> 
> thanks!


I have found it to be more expensive in Parisbut so much more fun


----------



## Mocotaugan

please remember the US Customs and VAT requirements


----------



## ultracarbone

Hi do anyone know how much is the Sac Hardy PM size, gray colour in Paris? Thank you


----------



## Unclesams26

As of today Voltaire in red , Black and Tan is £1465 and £1910 in the limited colours . Saint Lucie is also £1465 in classic colours and £1905 in limited colours yellow , green , light blue , burgundy and navy


----------



## BleuSaphir

Would anyone know the current price for a cold holder? :wondering


----------



## DLS

Luxe_addiction said:


> Would anyone know the current price for a cold holder? :wondering


These are the prices of the cardholders in paris, 

Saint Sulpice is valued 190 euros if designed in any of our classic colored
Goyardine, whereas crafted in a limited one, Saint Sulpice is valued 245
euros.

A Saint Pierre is priced 340 euros if conceived in a classic finish, crafted
in a limited color, Saint Pierre is priced at 445 euros.

A Saint Marc is valued 290 euros if designed in a classic finish, designed
in a limited colored Saint Marc &#8216;value reaches 380 euros.

A Malesherbes is valued 290 euros if designed in a classic finish, should
you consider a limited color, Malesherbes &#8216;value amounts 380 euros.


----------



## nonotan

Hi ladies, 

I have sent an email to GY 2days ago to wish to order a bag. But haven't received any reply from them. I'm just wondering that can I make an order through phone call directly from Paris or London boutique?  Would it be faster if I call them to make an order (I prefer not to make any personalization for the bag).

 If yes,  Does anyone know any SA in London or Paris? 

I really like GY bag and I would like to have it asap. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Trendz

nonotan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have sent an email to GY 2days ago to wish to order a bag. But haven't received any reply from them. I'm just wondering that can I make an order through phone call directly from Paris or London boutique?  Would it be faster if I call them to make an order (I prefer not to make any personalization for the bag).
> 
> If yes,  Does anyone know any SA in London or Paris?
> 
> I really like GY bag and I would like to have it asap.
> 
> Thank you very much.




Hi nonotan, I'm not sure which email you're using, but if you sent it to the general address contact@goyard.com, it will take a few days for them to reply. That is because it takes a while to decide which store/SA is most suitable to handle a request. If you would like to contact the Paris store, I know 233sh@goyard.com is the flagship address, and they are very accommodating for online orders.


----------



## disco189

London: 760P for gm St. Louis basic color, 660 for pm St. louise basic color.


----------



## Plk

When I was looking to buy my St Louis in February, Paris was the least expensive (compared to USA and London). Although I ended up buying here in USA because I didn't want to deal with money transfer and no chance of returning if something was wrong with the bag.


----------



## crono06

I'll be heading to NYC next weekend, I was wondering what I would be roughly looking at for a men's wallet and/or a cardholder? I'm not even sure what kind of wallets Goyard has for men. Perhaps a standard billfold?


----------



## climk

crono06 said:


> I'll be heading to NYC next weekend, I was wondering what I would be roughly looking at for a men's wallet and/or a cardholder? I'm not even sure what kind of wallets Goyard has for men. Perhaps a standard billfold?


You may visit http://ilovegoyard.blogspot.com for  info on Goyard bags.


----------



## climk

London:   St Louis PM   Classic colours £660/£860 Limited colours                  
               St Louis GM   Classic colours £760/£980 Limited colours
               Marquises      Classic colours £1325/£1720 Limited colours  
               Vendome       Classic colours £2645/£3440 Limited colours /£6615 Plain leather                                    
               Boeing 30       Classic colours £1560/£2025 Limited colours

Paris        Marquises      Classic colours 1,400Euros/1820Euros Limited colours


----------



## mrclt

crono06 said:


> I'll be heading to NYC next weekend, I was wondering what I would be roughly looking at for a men's wallet and/or a cardholder? I'm not even sure what kind of wallets Goyard has for men. Perhaps a standard billfold?




My billfold cost me £450 and my card holder cost me £180. I am unsure about difference between the US and UK but hopefully that should give a hint as to how much it will be. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## runandstretch

Just heard about price increase in US starting September 1st ....


----------



## Loubouti

I just got my red GM tote for $1315 after September 1st the new price will be $1795


----------



## 26Alexandra

Does anyone know the price in EUR for initials on a Saint Louis?


----------



## katg519

does anyone know what the price will be for a grey st. louis pm tote after september 1st?


----------



## hikkichan

What's the prices like for the St Louis PM and GM in Singapore and Seoul after the price increase? Thanks!


----------



## Shopfranceinc

26Alexandra said:


> Does anyone know the price in EUR for initials on a Saint Louis?


Hello...I just paid a couple of weeks ago (mid-August) 120&#8364; for stripes (you get up to 6 I think, but I could be wrong)  and then another 120&#8364; for initials (up to 3??)
This was BEFORE the price increase on 9/1 today. I don't know if the cost of personalization went up


----------



## 26Alexandra

Shopfranceinc said:


> Hello...I just paid a couple of weeks ago (mid-August) 120 for stripes (you get up to 6 I think, but I could be wrong)  and then another 120 for initials (up to 3??)
> This was BEFORE the price increase on 9/1 today. I don't know if the cost of personalization went up



Thank you!
Hope it didn't increase!


----------



## nonotan

hikkichan said:


> What's the prices like for the St Louis PM and GM in Singapore and Seoul after the price increase? Thanks!


O cannot remember exactly the prices but PM is around S$2090 and GM around S$2300 in special color.

Black color is around S$1500 and S$1800.


----------



## fashioncalypso

Hi.  Does anyone know what the current price for a Belvedere PM is?  I tried contacting the stores but no one has gotten back to me.


----------



## martianboyuk

I don't know why they don't sell online? Its just ridiculous in this day and age, they would make so much more money doing that. I have no idea what their prices are or even what their range is for men, its just stupid. Im not going all the way up to london to visit their store and may not even buy anything.


----------



## goyardgoyard

current price for ambassade in London is 
£ 1995 for black
£ 2585 for other colors


----------



## Witsenhausen

As of today in Paris,

Small Ambassade (there are three sizes : small, medium and large, which is actually more of a suitcase) is priced 1,700&#8364;

Voltaire is priced 1,625&#8364;

Saint-Louis PM is 750&#8364;, 850&#8364; for GM

All those prices are classic black color


----------



## mrclt

martianboyuk said:


> I don't know why they don't sell online? Its just ridiculous in this day and age, they would make so much more money doing that. I have no idea what their prices are or even what their range is for men, its just stupid. Im not going all the way up to london to visit their store and may not even buy anything.




Agreed. I understand that they are going for the 'exclusive' kind of thing. But, I don't think that justifies not being available online. Other semi-exclusive brands have the option to purchase online (namely Hermes, Lanvin, Tom Ford). Although I do live in London (east) it annoys me that i have to travel all the way to the west part of the city without knowing the prices of what I wish to buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## goyardgoyard

Witsenhausen said:


> As of today in Paris,
> 
> Small Ambassade (there are three sizes : small, medium and large, which is actually more of a suitcase) is priced 1,700
> 
> Voltaire is priced 1,625
> 
> Saint-Louis PM is 750, 850 for GM
> 
> All those prices are classic black color



1700 for all sizes of ambassade ?


----------



## Witsenhausen

goyardgoyard said:


> 1700 for all sizes of ambassade ?



No, SMALL Ambassade is priced 1,700. The bigger sizes are way more expensive, 2,000++++


----------



## MrGoyard

martianboyuk said:


> I don't know why they don't sell online? Its just ridiculous in this day and age, they would make so much more money doing that. I have no idea what their prices are or even what their range is for men, its just stupid. Im not going all the way up to london to visit their store and may not even buy anything.


 I personally do not agree with that, that is what makes Goyard so special. Goyard is not a brand that follows the fashion and all technology. If they would sell online, in no time everyone will have a Goyard and I don't want the LV effect! ={


----------



## martianboyuk

MrVuitton said:


> I personally do not agree with that, that is what makes Goyard so special. Goyard is not a brand that follows the fashion and all technology. If they would sell online, in no time everyone will have a Goyard and I don't want the LV effect! ={



Yes that is true, but also you can argue that most people will not know you have a Goyard bag and spent a lot of money on it!

Most people have no idea who Goyard is, because they have kept themselves so exclusive. So you might as well buy a bag from Primark as hardly anyone will take any notice because of that fact.

With LV everyone knows its a Vuitton.


----------



## goyardgoyard

Witsenhausen said:


> No, SMALL Ambassade is priced 1,700. The bigger sizes are way more expensive, 2,000++++


oh I see!
As in LND it's around 2600 for the medium size


----------



## mrclt

MrVuitton said:


> I personally do not agree with that, that is what makes Goyard so special. Goyard is not a brand that follows the fashion and all technology. If they would sell online, in no time everyone will have a Goyard and I don't want the LV effect! ={




I don't think it would suffer from the LV effect and if it does, it wouldn't do for a long time. Reason being is that it is not present in popular culture. Yes celebrities wear it but it is hardly mentioned in songs/ worn on red carpets, boasted about by rappers etc. that love showing off their money. An online inventory/catalogue at least would be a good thing. So at least we know prices etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lexgal

martianboyuk said:


> Yes that is true, but also you can argue that most people will not know you have a Goyard bag and spent a lot of money on it!
> 
> Most people have no idea who Goyard is, because they have kept themselves so exclusive. So you might as well buy a bag from Primark as hardly anyone will take any notice because of that fact.
> 
> With LV everyone knows its a Vuitton.


Humm,,,,

I don't need everyone to know what it is.  I know what it is and those who know Goyard know what it is.  I love that and no I don't want it to have the LV effect.


----------



## MrGoyard

Had contact with their Paris store today and they gave me the following prices. Please note that only the black is historical (first price), all the other colors are specials (second price).

*Saint Louis:*
*PM:* &#8364;750/&#8364;975
*GM:* &#8364;860/&#8364;1120

*Ambassade:*
*Small:* &#8364;1700/&#8364;2210
*Ambassade:* &#8364;2100/&#8364;2730

*Voltaire:*
*One size:* &#8364;1550/&#8364;2020

*Senat:*
*Mini:* &#8364;300/&#8364;390

*Saint Sulpice:*
*One size:* &#8364;205/&#8364;265


----------



## mimzypoo

Shopfranceinc said:


> Hello...I just paid a couple of weeks ago (mid-August) 120&#8364; for stripes (you get up to 6 I think, but I could be wrong)  and then another 120&#8364; for initials (up to 3??)
> This was BEFORE the price increase on 9/1 today. I don't know if the cost of personalization went up


Prices has not increase for personalization as of today.  initials unto 6 in matte is 120euros and 240 for metallic. Stripes are the same for 3lines. both prices are detaxed.


----------



## johnny5413

Are these prices detaxed already??


----------



## johnny5413

MrVuitton said:


> Had contact with their Paris store today and they gave me the following prices. Please note that only the black is historical (first price), all the other colors are specials (second price).
> 
> *Saint Louis:*
> *PM:* 750/975
> *GM:* 860/1120
> 
> *Ambassade:*
> *Small:* 1700/2210
> *Ambassade:* 2100/2730
> 
> *Voltaire:*
> *One size:* 1550/2020
> 
> *Senat:*
> *Mini:* 300/390
> 
> *Saint Sulpice:*
> *One size:* 205/265



Are these prices detaxed?


----------



## MrGoyard

johnny5413 said:


> Are these prices detaxed?


 VAT is included in these prices


----------



## johnny5413

How much are the blue matignon and black croisiere 45 currently in Paris?


----------



## Mocotaugan

Mocotaugan said:


> Can anyone help me with the sizes and prices of the Grand Hotel's ?


Please let me know if anyone has priced any of the trunks lately.
I have some custom trunks that I purchased a while ago.


----------



## Mocotaugan

Lexgal said:


> Humm,,,,
> 
> I don't need everyone to know what it is.  I know what it is and those who know Goyard know what it is.  I love that and no I don't want it to have the LV effect.


I agree&#8230;..its like owning a Patek Phillipe versus owning a white Channel watch.
Everyone knows the Chanell&#8230;.Patek who ?


----------



## Mocotaugan

Witsenhausen said:


> No, SMALL Ambassade is priced 1,700. The bigger sizes are way more expensive, 2,000++++



How about the current price of the 80 trunk ?


----------



## disco189

Just got my St Louis in brown trim from Printemp Paris for Euro 870 before tax refund.


----------



## dotcomgirl

Grenadine
special color
personalization 
$2715USD (before tax)


----------



## MrGoyard

*Voltaire, black*: 1625


----------



## PorBKK

MrVuitton said:


> *Voltaire, black*: 1625


You are very lucky MrVuitton. I had my friend got a black/black Voltaire for me from HK and I paid 18,750 HK Dollar. Two months ago I called the price was just 16,500 HK Dollar. A 2,200 HK Dollar price increase!


----------



## MrGoyard

PorBKK said:


> You are very lucky MrVuitton. I had my friend got a black/black Voltaire for me from HK and I paid 18,750 HK Dollar. Two months ago I called the price was just 16,500 HK Dollar. A 2,200 HK Dollar price increase!


 The price before september was 1350, so it increased in  as well. Horrible =(


----------



## coquettebags

The Worldwide prices threads don't seem to include the new price increases in the U.S.

Does anyone know offhand what the price is for a St. Louis PM in black and the amount for the rest of the colors?

I'm still on the fence if I am going to get one of these totes as I have an LV Neverfull. But it seems like these St. Louis bags are even more lightweight and seem more perfect for any kind of weather.

Thanks in advance for your help! This will be a birthday/xmas gift to myself!


----------



## lvlovegirl

I just bought a St. Louis PM black/black, $1200, barney's nyc!


----------



## jlyl

lvlovegirl said:


> I just bought a St. Louis PM black/black, $1200, barney's nyc!


I'm thinking about getting the PM in black at barneys NYC too!
Just a quick question,
Was the $1200 with tax or without tax?


----------



## francyFG

Anyone happens to know the price for these 2 card holders?


----------



## MrGoyard

francyFG said:


> Anyone happens to know the price for these 2 card holders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844278
> View attachment 2844279


 The upper one is the Saint Sulpice. Last time I was in Paris (beginning of this month) it was priced at 265 (for the red color). The bottom one is fake (there has been a purple color). But it is called the Saint Paul, which is priced at 380 for classic black and 490 for special colors.


----------



## clesonpoison

any kind souls to tell me the price of Grand Bleu for MM special colour and non special colour.


----------



## manpursefan

How much is the Victoria now?


----------



## allyn

Does anyone happen to know what the price of a black Goyard St. Louis GM was back in September 2011? Was it $1170? I purchased a 2nd hand bag, and it came w/ a receipt from Goyard SF that shows that amount pre-tax. It seems low... :wondering


----------



## MrGoyard

manpursefan said:


> How much is the Victoria now?


 In Paris it's 2400 for historical tones.


----------



## MrGoyard

Some current prices:
*Saint Sulpice, card holder* classic &#8364;205 / special &#8364;265
*Saint Paul, wallet* classic &#8364;505 / special &#8364;655


----------



## manpursefan

MrVuitton said:


> In Paris it's 2400 for historical tones.


Thanks


----------



## atomic110

when I purchase my first Goyard bag in Paris last year, red colour is not a special color... now i was told it is and need to pay more for it in my country... so not sure it is just happened because of different country or a global policy changes


----------



## MrGoyard

atomic110 said:


> when I purchase my first Goyard bag in Paris last year, red colour is not a special color... now i was told it is and need to pay more for it in my country... so not sure it is just happened because of different country or a global policy changes


 The red color became special on September 1st, before that it was a historical color and thus cheaper.


----------



## shpahlc

Does anyone know the price of the Varenne and the Zippy in USD?


----------



## iceshiva

Anybody know the price of Miss Saigon ? is it still available now ?
Thank you


----------



## AuntKiki

Traveling to London & Paris in a few months (from the US).  Any advice/experience if price is better to purchase Goyard in London, or in Paris?


----------



## manpursefan

AuntKiki said:


> Traveling to London & Paris in a few months (from the US).  Any advice/experience if price is better to purchase Goyard in London, or in Paris?


I think Paris


----------



## wenmarin

In Paris
When I was researching prices last year, I emailed both the Paris and London stores.  Both were very responsive and provided me with the pricing information.  Better prices in Paris.


----------



## MrGoyard

AuntKiki said:


> Traveling to London & Paris in a few months (from the US).  Any advice/experience if price is better to purchase Goyard in London, or in Paris?


 Paris is way cheaper.


----------



## malaysian

Anyone know the price of the Senat MM in Paris, and is it possible for me to order it from Paris and get it shipped to NYC?
Currently the Senat MM retails @ $1280 at Barneys...way above my budget. :/


----------



## manpursefan

malaysian said:


> Anyone know the price of the Senat MM in Paris, and is it possible for me to order it from Paris and get it shipped to NYC?
> Currently the Senat MM retails @ $1280 at Barneys...way above my budget. :/


It might be more expensive for you to ship it from Paris cause you have to pay for intl. shipping and taxes. The price of shipping and taxes is like half of the price of the purse


----------



## cph706

Any current prices in dollars v Euro for the Artois? The dollar is so strong and a friend of mine is going to Paris.....


----------



## MrGoyard

cph706 said:


> Any current prices in dollars v Euro for the Artois? The dollar is so strong and a friend of mine is going to Paris.....


 The prices in Paris are the lowest. The Artois is &#8364;1020 / &#8364;1325, first is for classic black and the last price is for the special colors.


----------



## cph706

Thank you, MrVuitton!


----------



## MrGoyard

cph706 said:


> Thank you, MrVuitton!


 Your welcome!

Forgot to say that VAT is included in these prices.


----------



## cph706

So hopefully some would be reimbursed coming back here. Hmmmmm


----------



## octnybride

Does anyone know the price of the St. Louis in the PM/GM sizes in pounds? Friend is going to London next week and I wonder if it is worth getting from the UK? Does anyone know the VAT refund for purchasing here?


----------



## manpursefan

How much is the Boeing 45/50 compared to the LV keepall 45/50? The LV keepall 45/50 is like $1700 with the strap ($1300 without the strap).


----------



## manpursefan

Or I'm not sure about the sizes of the Boeing but I'm referring to the counterparts of the keepall 45/50.


----------



## manpursefan

Nevermind I just found out it's like almost twice the price of the keepall


----------



## MrGoyard

manpursefan said:


> Nevermind I just found out it's like almost twice the price of the keepall


 Yes, they're much more expensive, but much better made! I actually have the exact Paris prices:

45: &#8364;2250 / &#8364;2925
55: &#8364;2750 / &#8364;3575


----------



## supersash

hi there! what are the current US prices for st louis pm and gm?

thanks!


----------



## manpursefan

supersash said:


> hi there! what are the current US prices for st louis pm and gm?
> 
> thanks!


I only know the price for the GM. It's 1375 for the classic colors and 1795 for the special colors.


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

Question!!

On the Saint Sulpice card holder, I've read its $250 here in the states for reg. color. If that's true, why are they going for $400-500 on eBay?


----------



## MrGoyard

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> Question!!
> 
> On the Saint Sulpice card holder, I've read its $250 here in the states for reg. color. If that's true, why are they going for $400-500 on eBay?


 They are pretty rare, since Goyard produces in limited quantities, especially special colors.


----------



## manpursefan

Does anyone know the price of the Grand Bleu PM and Urbain PM?


----------



## Eva_P

Hi there, does anyone know what the price for the Jeanne GM in special colors is in France?


----------



## Mariehd

Anyone know the current US price for a PM St Louis?  Also, what are the personalization charges?


----------



## Phanatical

supersash said:


> hi there! what are the current US prices for st louis pm and gm?
> 
> thanks!



I just now spoke with Anastasia in the Goyard NYC store, they are:

St Louis GM:
Black and black/tan - $1,375.00
All Other Colors - $1,795.00

St. Louis PM:
Black and black/tan - $1,200.00
All Other Colors -$1,560.00

Passport Holder (just for reference since I asked for myself):
Black and black/tan - $590.00
All Other Colors - $775.00


----------



## bmk33

Thanks!


----------



## foxymom

Hello! Can someone verify the prices of sac hardy pm in paris? I was just emailed by the 233 store and they said is was 1,125 for classic / 1,465 for limited

But a friend was emailed also by the same store late last year and prices given to her was 1,350 / 1,775 ??


----------



## elleruchi

excuse me ! can you please help me ? Do you Know the price(In Paris) for St.Louis / Green color/ GM ? ...thank you in advance ^^


----------



## manpursefan

elleruchi said:


> excuse me ! can you please help me ? Do you Know the price(In Paris) for St.Louis / Green color/ GM ? ...thank you in advance ^^


1120 euros


----------



## Manon07

St Louis GM Classic Color in Paris is 860euros


----------



## ClassicTwist

.


----------



## goodbrand

iceshiva said:


> Anybody know the price of Miss Saigon ? is it still available now ?
> Thank you



My daughter saw Miss Saigon PM 28"x20"  in basic colors: black, and black tan after tax refund $3200-$3250 USD  (yesterday rate exchange) and colors add 30% more @ Goyard in Japan. I think this address: Nihombashi Takashimaya
4-1, Nihombashi 2-Chome Chuo-Ku Tokyo 103-8265 
+81 3 3211 4111


----------



## redheadgirl

Does anyone know the price of Boeing 30 in Paris? Emailed the Paris stores and they redirected me to NYC store saying Paris doesn't directly ship to the U.S. anymore. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sejjrb

does anyone know the price of st. sulpice card holder in paris?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Anyone knows the current price of a Croisiere 35 in special color in France (incl. VAT)?


----------



## Winterbaby

redheadgirl said:


> Does anyone know the price of Boeing 30 in Paris? Emailed the Paris stores and they redirected me to NYC store saying Paris doesn't directly ship to the U.S. anymore. Thanks in advance!


 
I just enquired about this as I'm going to Paris in 2 weeks and plan to purchase. 


a classic black colored _Boeing_ 30 is priced at 1,650 euros, conceived in a limited color, whether, red, orange, yellow, green, light blue, navy, burgundy, white, or grey, its value reaches 2,145 euros


----------



## redheadgirl

Winterbaby said:


> I just enquired about this as I'm going to Paris in 2 weeks and plan to purchase.
> 
> 
> a classic black colored _Boeing_ 30 is priced at 1,650 euros, conceived in a limited color, whether, red, orange, yellow, green, light blue, navy, burgundy, white, or grey, its value reaches 2,145 euros



Thank you so much! Just curious, did you happen to ask for the strap price? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Winterbaby

redheadgirl said:


> Thank you so much! Just curious, did you happen to ask for the strap price? Thanks in advance!




As a matter of fact I did. 


An additional strap could be added indeed, although _Boeing_ is not designed in that purpose, we propose you a 114 cm length or a longer one of 136 cm, which should be the most comfortable, priced at 275 euros.


----------



## redheadgirl

Winterbaby said:


> As a matter of fact I did.
> 
> 
> An additional strap could be added indeed, although _Boeing_ is not designed in that purpose, we propose you a 114 cm length or a longer one of 136 cm, which should be the most comfortable, priced at 275 euros.



Thank you!!!


----------



## redheadgirl

Croisiere 35 in black is 1550.


----------



## batgirl416

Rue St Honore Prices

_Jeanne GM _
* Black or Black with Tan - EUR 1650 
* Limited Colours - EUR 2145 
* Additional Strap (either 114 cm / 146 cm) - EUR 275 

_Zippe GM Matignon_
* Black or Black with Tan - EUR 840 
* Limited Colours - EUR 1080


----------



## CrackBerryCream

redheadgirl said:


> Croisiere 35 in black is 1550.



Thank you very much!


----------



## MrGoyard

CrackBerryCream said:


> Anyone knows the current price of a Croisiere 35 in special color in France (incl. VAT)?


 Considering the black one is 1550, the special colored ones (+30%) should be around 2.015


----------



## CrackBerryCream

MrVuitton said:


> Considering the black one is 1550, the special colored ones (+30%) should be around 2.015



Thanks for the answer! I happened to call Goyard Paris today and they confirmed the price is exactly 2,015


----------



## zoran23

here we go from paris

As per your request, a medium sized Sénat is priced at 600 euros crafted in
a classic finish, whereas a limited crafted color is valued 780 euros.

Boeing 55 value reaches a cost of 2,750 euros for any of our classic shades.
Designed in a limited color, its value reaches 3,575 euros.


----------



## callmelulu

would anyone happen to know the surcharge for monogramming/stripes in Paris?


----------



## gucci*lover

callmelulu said:


> would anyone happen to know the surcharge for monogramming/stripes in Paris?




I was charged 240 euros for the monogram and stripes on my Boeing 45. I ordered it in early April and picked it up in Paris a few weeks ago.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

My main two Goyard Stores are in HK and SF since I'm there once a month; even though Iive in NYC. Sometimes I'll have my bag shipped from Paris to HK so here are the quotes for some of their new items soon to be released ( prices may vary once released)...

Camondo: is valued 950 euros, special colors 1,235 euros- this one is out and i use it for my Ipad
Opera:1,330 euros,  Special colors 1,730 euros.
Elysée portfolio:1,290 euros, special colors,1, 680 euros

But my latest- last week- was find was the elusive Navy Blue Victoria: 29,300 HKD that's in special color so it equates to about 3,850 USD if you want the standard colors it's 30% less


----------



## llalaill

Does anyone know the price of a St. Louis GM black and in special color from Paris (or Europe) right now? I'm wondering if the price has increased. I'm going to Paris in June. Thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

zoran23 said:


> here we go from paris
> 
> As per your request, a *medium sized Sénat is priced at 600 euros* crafted in
> a classic finish, whereas a limited crafted color is valued 780 euros.
> 
> Boeing 55 value reaches a cost of 2,750 euros for any of our classic shades.
> Designed in a limited color, its value reaches 3,575 euros.


 What? 

They keep raising the prices of the Senat pouches. It's insane!


----------



## g.spongyme

Hi anyone know the price for st. Jeanne in MM size in Paris?
Black color -classic color

Thanks


----------



## PerfectAngle

llalaill said:


> Does anyone know the price of a St. Louis GM black and in special color from Paris (or Europe) right now? I'm wondering
> if the price has increased. I'm going to Paris in June. Thanks!



As of 5/15/15 
Saint Louis designed in its larger version is valued 860 euros, for any of classic color, whereas limited finishes are priced at 1,120 euros within our Parisian sales counters. This is not detaxed pricing. You get 10% cash back or 12% back on your credit card.


----------



## MrGoyard

*Paris prices, Saint Louis:*

*PM in black:* &#8364;750 
*GM in black:* &#8364;860


----------



## mishimishix

May 2015 in the US (Bergdorf Goodman) 

St. Louis tote in black PM $1200 
St. Louis tote in special colors GM $1795


----------



## didsconsing

I just bought a StLouis Pm in Burgundy (in Paris) for 975 (euros) and got 7.5% rebate to credit card at the airport. purchase was made May18, 2015


----------



## PorBKK

I just bought a card case in green at Hankyu Men in Tokyo for JPY 62,000. Hankyu give 5% discount to foreigner but you will be added 8% VAT which can be rebated in cash at the first floor counter at 6.9% rate as Hankyu charge 1.1% administration cost. Last year I bought a black Voltair from Hong Kong and it's about 300 USD cheaper in Tokyo for the same color and style. So I guess Japan might be cheapest place to get in Asia nowadays.


----------



## ohshopaholic

GOYARD Jeanne MM in Paris : 

Classic 1450 (black/black tan), 
Special 1885 (red, yellow, green, navy, orange etc.)


----------



## EM1985

Hi! Can anyone provide the price for the St. Louis PM and GM in Shanghai? Thank you!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hi. Newbie to the Goyard brand. Anyone know pricing for Beluga GM?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Pricing for Saigon PM in Paris? Taxed or detaxed?


----------



## MrGoyard

OneMoreDay said:


> Hi. Newbie to the Goyard brand. Anyone know pricing for Beluga GM?


 I'm not sure if it is still in production. I would contact Goyard about it, maybe it can still be SO'ed.


----------



## OneMoreDay

MrVuitton said:


> I'm not sure if it is still in production. I would contact Goyard about it, maybe it can still be SO'ed.



They're still being made.  And I got confused with my MM and GM Sizes as the MM looks so huge but I was looking at the MM. I forgot to put the prices on here after I got the reply from Goyard.

PM is 1300 &#8364; classic/ 1690&#8364; other colours, MM 1900 &#8364;/2470 &#8364;, GM 2400 &#8364;/3120 &#8364;.

Not many people seem to like the Beluga. I don't know why, I love the shape and silhouette. Vuitton did one in epi ages ago and there are still quite a few around online. And there are comparisons made between the Lockit and the Beluga but the LV Noctambule in epi is the most similar. Give me all the cool shaped bags!


----------



## MrGoyard

OneMoreDay said:


> They're still being made.  And I got confused with my MM and GM Sizes as the MM looks so huge but I was looking at the MM. I forgot to put the prices on here after I got the reply from Goyard.
> 
> PM is 1300 &#8364; classic/ 1690&#8364; other colours, MM 1900 &#8364;/2470 &#8364;, GM 2400 &#8364;/3120 &#8364;.
> 
> Not many people seem to like the Beluga. I don't know why, I love the shape and silhouette. Vuitton did one in epi ages ago and there are still quite a few around online. And there are comparisons made between the Lockit and the Beluga but the LV Noctambule in epi is the most similar. Give me all the cool shaped bags!


 That's great to hear! I also love the shape and silhouette.


----------



## OneMoreDay

MrVuitton said:


> That's great to hear! I also love the shape and silhouette.



Speaking of Belugas, Lauren Bacall also had one! From her collection of Goyard travel bags.


----------



## MrGoyard

OneMoreDay said:


> Speaking of Belugas, Lauren Bacall also had one! From her collection of Goyard travel bags.
> 
> View attachment 3020598


 Gorgeous! Those vintage Goyard bags are so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baghera

just wanted to share the reply of Goyard London re. Artois

"for the Goyard Artois bag the order will take 6 working days (excluding weekends)
If you are not able to collect it from our Boutique we will be able to ship it to your country.
Artois bag in classic colours, (black with black and black and tan) £965, £805-VAT.
Artois bag in the rest of the colors £1255, £1046-VAT
The shipping cost to US will be £120."


----------



## maria1217

6/11/2015 Paris Price - Goyard Boeing 30 (Navy Blue) - Euro 2145 bag + Euro 270 strap


----------



## club924

My aunt, who lives in Paris, will be visiting me in the US in August.  Is there any savings to me if I asked her to purchase a St. Louis GM?  Is the current price for a GM (other than black) 935 euros? In US dollars, that's $1066.  Isn't the current US price $1795 before tax?

TIA!


----------



## jenzy

Does anyone know how much it is to customise the passport cover? Thanks


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

Does anyone know the current retail on a Comores tote? I checked some threads and most recent was $1850. Please let me know!


----------



## MrGoyard

jenzy said:


> Does anyone know how much it is to customise the passport cover? Thanks


Stripes up to three: 125
Initials up to six: 125
Designs vary in price.


----------



## R8ted_mmm

I just spoke with SA at Goyard Boutique in New York. Current US prices for the following:

Passport Holder (Green): $775
Ambassade in Standard size (Red): $4470


----------



## saristar

club924 said:


> My aunt, who lives in Paris, will be visiting me in the US in August.  Is there any savings to me if I asked her to purchase a St. Louis GM?  Is the current price for a GM (other than black) 935 euros? In US dollars, that's $1066.  Isn't the current US price $1795 before tax?
> 
> TIA!




Would love to know too!


----------



## calista

Does anyone know the current price of Bellechasse in black & Gray in Paris? Thanks so much!


----------



## plaawinnie

Hi there, does anyone know what the price for passport holder in special colors in Japan?


----------



## chronoopus

Anyone know the prices of the St. Sulpice Card Case in the US and Paris?
Thanks!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Can we in the USA order from the Paris store and have it sent?  Seems with the Euro in our favor is is a better price for the St. Louis PM in black.  Thoughts?


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

lgreenfield said:


> Can we in the USA order from the Paris store and have it sent?  Seems with the Euro in our favor is is a better price for the St. Louis PM in black.  Thoughts?



Doesn't matter about the exchange rate- if you buy from the Paris store you will be paying for shipping and they charge and exorbitant amount for it. If you want the black PM just go to the SF Goyard store and get it. Also, if you order anything from the Paris store you have to go to a Goyard store so they place the order for you. They do not do E-commerce or take orders over the phone.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

plaawinnie said:


> Hi there, does anyone know what the price for passport holder in special colors in Japan?



E-mail my dealer at Takashimya's goyard department- His name is Rio... 

takashimaya-kyoto@goyard.com


----------



## clo123

From the St. Honore Store last month

St. Louis PM Standard 750 Euros
St. Louis PM Colors 975 Euros

Artois Standard 1020 Euros

Marquises Standard 1400 Euros


----------



## lovemyrescues

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> Doesn't matter about the exchange rate- if you buy from the Paris store you will be paying for shipping and they charge and exorbitant amount for it. If you want the black PM just go to the SF Goyard store and get it. Also, if you order anything from the Paris store you have to go to a Goyard store so they place the order for you. They do not do E-commerce or take orders over the phone.



Good point.  I want some other bags first anyway and will check out the store next time I am downtown.  No rush on my end.  Thanks for answering...too good to be true!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Hi! How much is the St. Louis PM in the U.S.? Is there a way to purchase and have sent from Bergdorf or Barneys?


----------



## royaroxy

chronoopus said:


> Anyone know the prices of the St. Sulpice Card Case in the US and Paris?
> Thanks!


Hello! I was just in the Saint Honore store last Monday, and purchased the card case in Gris. It was &#8364;265, but don't forget the tax return!


----------



## R8ted_mmm

LvoemyLV said:


> Hi! How much is the St. Louis PM in the U.S.? Is there a way to purchase and have sent from Bergdorf or Barneys?



I do not know the current price of the STL. However, you can call Bergdorf, Barney's, boutique directly and speak to sales associate who can give you the price. I bought two Goyard items for BG in New York and received it within 4 days after purchasing over the phone. They will ship to wherever you are for free if you opt for the 3 day shipping via Fed-ex. Overnight will not be free.  You can also buy from boutique, but they are not as friendly and will charge you shipping.


----------



## LvoemyLV

R8ted_mmm said:


> I do not know the current price of the STL. However, you can call Bergdorf, Barney's, boutique directly and speak to sales associate who can give you the price. I bought two Goyard items for BG in New York and received it within 4 days after purchasing over the phone. They will ship to wherever you are for free if you opt for the 3 day shipping via Fed-ex. Overnight will not be free.  You can also buy from boutique, but they are not as friendly and will charge you shipping.




Thank you so much! I hate not being able to inspect an item before buying but I don't really have the luxury of seeing them first


----------



## Phanatical

Does anyone have the current price of the Senat pouches in NYC? I can't find more recent price info on it, and last time I called Goyard NYC with a question it was a very weird, uncomfortable exchange. Whenever I have asked via e-mail, they only told me to call the store. I am going up Saturday and want to prepare! Thanks in advance!


----------



## dluckygurl8

Pinkgsxr750 said:


> Does anyone know the current retail on a Comores tote? I checked some threads and most recent was $1850. Please let me know!


Yes, would be interested to know how much the Comores costs in Paris!  Back in January, the German SA in Paris was offering me a red Comores since they didn't have any red Jeanne MM in stock.  Unfortunately, I didn't even consider it, nor checked its price. Now I realized I also want a red Comores and the new Anjou in black/black or burgundy!


----------



## EM1985

I'm headed to China next month. Anyone have prices for the St. Louis (all sizes)? Or even a contact? Thanks!


----------



## Phanatical

I just got off the phone with Goyard in Barney's NYC with an absolutely lovely associate (sadly, forgot to get her name). I will be visiting Saturday and am torn between the St. Louis and Senat, so I wanted to get some pricing info.

*Senat MM*
Classic colors: $985
All other colors: $1,280

*Senat GM*
Classic colors: $1,395
All other colors: $1,815

This is pre-tax of course.

I was a bit nervous to contact Goyard again via phone as when I recently contacted the boutique itself, they were not very nice at all (and it takes a lot for me to think that). This woman at the Goyard in Barney's was a doll and I'm happy I called!


----------



## Beantownman

I'm going to Paris soon and am considering the Goyard Voltaire.  Does anyone know the current price in Paris for a standard color? Also, do you think a man can carry it?

Thanks!


----------



## texanfish

Phanatical said:


> I just got off the phone with Goyard in Barney's NYC with an absolutely lovely associate (sadly, forgot to get her name). I will be visiting Saturday and am torn between the St. Louis and Senat, so I wanted to get some pricing info.
> 
> *Senat MM*
> Classic colors: $985
> All other colors: $1,280
> 
> *Senat GM*
> Classic colors: $1,395
> All other colors: $1,815
> 
> This is pre-tax of course.
> 
> I was a bit nervous to contact Goyard again via phone as when I recently contacted the boutique itself, they were not very nice at all (and it takes a lot for me to think that). This woman at the Goyard in Barney's was a doll and I'm happy I called!



Thanks for posting! I'm heading to New York in a few weeks and will be stopping by Barneys and Bergdorfs.  Another newbie question: how does personalization work if you purchase from Barneys?  Can they arrange for the monogramming or do you still have to go to the Goyard store?


----------



## NatalieChore

LvoemyLV said:


> Hi! How much is the St. Louis PM in the U.S.? Is there a way to purchase and have sent from Bergdorf or Barneys?




Just bought my St Louis PM at the boutique in Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills for $1,200


----------



## MrGoyard

Beantownman said:


> I'm going to Paris soon and am considering the Goyard Voltaire.  Does anyone know the current price in Paris for a standard color? Also, do you think a man can carry it?
> 
> Thanks!


 I bought mine in December last year for 1.625, as far as I know there hasn't been any increases. 
In my opinion it's a great bag and very masculine, it's actually from their men's line. As a male I feel confident carrying it.


----------



## Beantownman

MrVuitton said:


> I bought mine in December last year for 1.625, as far as I know there hasn't been any increases.
> In my opinion it's a great bag and very masculine, it's actually from their men's line. As a male I feel confident carrying it.




Thanks, Mr. Vuitton! It's a handsome piece.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

texanfish said:


> Thanks for posting! I'm heading to New York in a few weeks and will be stopping by Barneys and Bergdorfs.  Another newbie question: how does personalization work if you purchase from Barneys?  Can they arrange for the monogramming or do you still have to go to the Goyard store?



Her name Is Sheryl- she is the manager of the Goyard department at Barney's NYC. I've know her for many years as that's where I buy my Goyard if not at in the New NYC, Hong Kong or San Francisco. If you have a Barney's or BG- Phyllis is the Goyard manager there- account they will take your order and send it to you. If you are at the store Sheryl will help you decide on the monogramming, All bags bought at Barney's the monogramming is sent to the SF Goyard store. She will say it take 4 to six weeks but just ask her if there is any way she can help you expedite it, mine takes 3 weeks since i know her. If you go to the goyard store in NYC on 66th and Madison Sarah is the store manager there- that just opened they do they painting on site but it takes even longer then the Barney's time frame.


----------



## GoyardHKGNYCSFO

NatalieChore said:


> Just bought my St Louis PM at the boutique in Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills for $1,200



If you have a credit card account with them they will do it otherwise you will have to go in-person to the store.


----------



## jen1801

Does anyone have a nice goyard SA at barneys boston? Thank you


----------



## **Ann**

jen1801 said:


> Does anyone have a nice goyard SA at barneys boston? Thank you




Yes, George!


----------



## amstevens714

jen1801 said:


> Does anyone have a nice goyard SA at barneys boston? Thank you





**Ann** said:


> Yes, George!



Thank you ! This will be my next stop


----------



## hzy5507552

Hi does anyone know the Senat MM special color's price in London?


----------



## R8ted_mmm

Boeing 55 in special colors: US $5875


----------



## littleburrito

hi everyone, im new to TPF and the goyard thread! Can anyone tell me the price of the belvedere PM and MM in London? TIA!


----------



## kristinanuy

Hi Guys, i'm new to this thread and i'm planning to purchase my first Goyard. I will be going to SF this weekend, can anyone tell me the price of st louis PM? [emoji4]


----------



## Khanji

GoyardHKGNYCSFO said:


> My main two Goyard Stores are in HK and SF since I'm there once a month; even though Iive in NYC. Sometimes I'll have my bag shipped from Paris to HK so here are the quotes for some of their new items soon to be released ( prices may vary once released)...
> 
> Camondo: is valued 950 euros, special colors 1,235 euros- this one is out and i use it for my Ipad
> Opera:1,330 euros,  Special colors 1,730 euros.
> Elysée portfolio:1,290 euros, special colors,1, 680 euros
> 
> But my latest- last week- was find was the elusive Navy Blue Victoria: 29,300 HKD that's in special color so it equates to about 3,850 USD if you want the standard colors it's 30% less




Do you know the price for Saigon in PM & GM? Thanks in advance!


----------



## neatfreak

kristinanuy said:


> Hi Guys, i'm new to this thread and i'm planning to purchase my first Goyard. I will be going to SF this weekend, can anyone tell me the price of st louis PM? [emoji4]




St. Louis tote in black PM in standard colors $1200 and I *think* special colors were $1395 but not positive. 

St. Louis GM $1795 in special colors for sure. 

I just bought one there from Lucio, he was lovely and very helpful. The woman SA was sneering the entire time, I'd beeline for the guys personally! The other guy there at the time was really nice too.


----------



## kristinanuy

Thanks neatfreak! I got mine today for $1200.[emoji4] 

The SA who assisted me is Andrea and she mentioned that there will be a price increase by Sep. 1!


----------



## manpursefan

kristinanuy said:


> Thanks neatfreak! I got mine today for $1200.[emoji4]
> 
> *The SA who assisted me is Andrea and she mentioned that there will be a price increase by Sep. 1!*



Not again :rain:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Any rough estimates on price increase percentage?


----------



## manpursefan

I hope Andrea is wrong


----------



## Red J

I've been emailing the Paris store and here are some current prices as of yesterday, Sept. 1:

Paris prices as of Sept. 1:

Artois &#8211; &#8364;1090 classic colors/&#8364;1420 special colors

Marquises &#8211; &#8364;1500/&#8364;1950

Anjou PM &#8211; &#8364;1650/&#8364;2145

Comores PM &#8211; &#8364;1420/&#8364;1850
Comores GM &#8211; &#8364;1840/&#8364;2395
_*Someone better informed may want to correct me, but I believe the only difference between Comores PM and GM is the strap drop, is that right?_

Bellechasse PM &#8211; &#8364;1280/&#8364;1665

Saint Sulpice &#8211; &#8364;210/&#8364;270


----------



## LvoemyLV

Did the St. Louis go up at all in the U.S.?


----------



## amstevens714

Red J said:


> I've been emailing the Paris store and here are some current prices as of yesterday, Sept. 1:
> 
> Paris prices as of Sept. 1:
> 
> Artois  1090 classic colors/1420 special colors
> 
> Marquises  1500/1950
> 
> Anjou PM  1650/2145
> 
> Comores PM  1420/1850
> Comores GM  1840/2395
> _*Someone better informed may want to correct me, but I believe the only difference between Comores PM and GM is the strap drop, is that right?_
> 
> Bellechasse PM  1280/1665
> 
> Saint Sulpice  210/270




Thank you! I am there in two weeks and intend on getting the Artois so hopefully there are no changes [emoji16]


----------



## Red J

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you! I am there in two weeks and intend on getting the Artois so hopefully there are no changes [emoji16]


I'm going in October myself, so I was relieved the prices that went up were fairly small increases. I assume they're trying to adjust for the falling Euro.


----------



## mommysie

Here are the St Louis prices in Paris....

Saint Louis PM - 800 euros crafted in any of classic black Goyardine
Saint Louis PM - 1,040 euros for limited colors

Saint Louis GM - 920 euros crafted in any of classic black Goyardine
Saint Louis GM - 1,200 euros for limited


----------



## greycity

Very helpful, thanks! Wondering also if US prices have gone up as well...


----------



## MrGoyard

No price increase for the Voltaire, it's still 1625.


----------



## **Ann**

A few weeks ago Chicago Goyard quoted me $1560 for St. Louis pm in Orange color. Is that correct???


----------



## NSB

That's correct. I just ordered a pm in grey. It's $1560 right now. I added personalization which was $165.


----------



## amstevens714

Does anyone know the store hours for the stores in Paris? Is one of the considered a flagship and the others not? I only ask because I know it needs to be a flagship store to get the Artois. Thank you for any guidance!


----------



## ams922

Yep 5 years later, it's still cheaper in Paris.   My friend who lives there, bought one for me and sent it to me.


----------



## Mnemosyn3

hi guys! I am new to this forum =) I am planning to go Paris next month.Does anyone knows the latest price for St. Lucie in EU and UK?


----------



## R8ted_mmm

As of Sept 18: 

Voltaire Black USD 2650, limited colors USD 3350
St. Pierre: Limited colors USD 730
Paire de gants agneau: USD 855


----------



## manpursefan

R8ted_mmm said:


> As of Sept 18:
> 
> Voltaire Black USD 2650, limited colors USD 3350
> St. Pierre: Limited colors USD 730
> Paire de gants agneau: USD 855


Oh wow that's a huge difference cause the black Voltaire  is only 1600-1700 euros in Paris


----------



## kinkikid

Does anyone know goyard croisiere size 45 in gray how much in euro pleaseee


----------



## Karinism

amstevens714 said:


> Does anyone know the store hours for the stores in Paris? Is one of the considered a flagship and the others not? I only ask because I know it needs to be a flagship store to get the Artois. Thank you for any guidance!




Hi, there are 2 Goyard stores on Rue Saint-Honoré. The one that sells bag is no. 223. The other store sells accessories and pet stuff. I think they close at 7.30 but I might be wrong.


----------



## amstevens714

Karinism said:


> Hi, there are 2 Goyard stores on Rue Saint-Honoré. The one that sells bag is no. 223. The other store sells accessories and pet stuff. I think they close at 7.30 but I might be wrong.




Thank you! If it's helpful, both stores closed at 7pm. I actually purchased my Artois from the small store with pet accessories, but I think it may have been the only bag they had lol (just coincidence I guess).

I did step into the other store to take a peek though!


----------



## 175copper

Does anyone know the current US prices of any of the wallets?


----------



## utay_rose

Hello anyone know the current  US price of Sac Hardy in special colors? TIA


----------



## redish

does anyone know the current prices for goyard belvedere inPM & MM in europe? TIA


----------



## pinky7129

Limited crafted colors gather red, orange, yellow, green, light blue, navy, burgundy, white as well as our grey finish.

Saint Louis conceived in its small size is currently valued $1,200 crafted in any of classic black Goyardine, whether black or tan trimmed.
Crafted in a limited color, as the mentioned grey finish, Saint Louis is priced at $1,560.


Saint Louis conceived in its large size is currently valued $1,375 crafted in any of classic black Goyardine, whether black or tan trimmed.
Crafted in a limited color, as the mentioned grey finish, Saint Louis is priced at $1,795.


----------



## Phanatical

I just got the Barneys 2015 Holiday Catalog and it has a page featuring Goyard including select prices. I thought I would list them here since they are for what seem to be the more popular pieces. I posted a photo of the page elsewhere in the Goyard forum but if anyone would like me to, I can post it here too.

All prices are in USD.

Senat Medium Zip Pouch in light blue $1280
Long Bifold Wallet in white $1335
Business Card Holder in yellow $625
Senat Small Zip Pouch in yellow $855
Senat Mini Zip Pouch in orange $640
Small Card Case in gray $425. 
(All product descriptions and prices via Barneys Holiday 2015 catalog page 53).



175copper said:


> Does anyone know the current US prices of any of the wallets?



I wanted to quote you since you asked about wallets. Unfortunately the catalog only had one wallet so only one price, but it was the long bifold wallet in white (so special color) and it is $1335.00 USD.


----------



## R8ted_mmm

Voltaire in limited colors at Goyard London: GBP 2000


----------



## jama

Visited Goyard Paris in June 2015 and prices in Paris is way better than the US. With tax refund, I saved around $300.


----------



## climk

redish said:


> does anyone know the current prices for goyard belvedere inPM & MM in europe? TIA


Hi, I just got my Belvedere PM from Paris. The price is &#8364;1365 classic colour.


----------



## MrGoyard

Prices Paris:

*Saint Marc:*
Classic: &#8364;295
Special: &#8364;385

*Malesherbes:*
Classic: &#8364;295
Special: &#8364;385

*Saint Sulpice:*
Classic: &#8364;210
Special: &#8364;270


----------



## destiny01

Hi all.

May i know the prices for goyard grenadine in Euro?

I tried looking through it. But inly found the 2011 price.. 

Any one with the updated price?

Thanks


----------



## momosaraw

Hi! Can I have the price for Saint Florentin wallet? I plan to buy in London? 
And compared to other countries like France, HK, Singapore, which place is the best place to buy? 

Thank you


----------



## MrGoyard

momosaraw said:


> Hi! Can I have the price for Saint Florentin wallet? I plan to buy in London?
> And compared to other countries like France, HK, Singapore, which place is the best place to buy?
> 
> Thank you


 Paris is still the cheapest.


----------



## Sycomore

Anyone knows the prices in London? 
St Louis and Senat? Both gm


----------



## destiny01

destiny01 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> May i know the prices for goyard grenadine in Euro?
> 
> I tried looking through it. But inly found the 2011 price..
> 
> Any one with the updated price?
> 
> Thanks



Alright.. i managed to get the price 
 for grenadine .

Its 1200 euro for classic colours.

Limited colours going for 1560 euro


----------



## Mshkn

Hello,

Does anyone know price of St.Louis in Hong Kong? Is it cheaper than London? Help. Thank you


----------



## ryo3388

Does anyone know how much Senat (MM) price in Paris is? Only have one day in Paris, wondering if its worth my time to stop by.


----------



## thebird

If I am located in the US is there anyway to get Paris pricing without going all the way to France? I am trying to buy a Saint Sulpice.


----------



## dbs328

thebird said:


> If I am located in the US is there anyway to get Paris pricing without going all the way to France? I am trying to buy a Saint Sulpice.


you need to have someone proxy it, as they have a flagship store in NYC.


----------



## dbs328

you can find proxys on online groups.


----------



## thebird

Any help in pointing me in direction of a reputable proxy?


----------



## ryo3388

ryo3388 said:


> Does anyone know how much Senat (MM) price in Paris is? Only have one day in Paris, wondering if its worth my time to stop by.


Price shop are very nice, I called, they told me the price for Senat (MM) - special color is 790 euro.  Good price.


----------



## mee4

What's a proxy?


----------



## m0butt

Any good proxies? I live in NY but if I can save some money ordering through a Paris proxy I have no problem waiting.


----------



## Phanatical

I know this is such a common post, and I myself have posted it probably a billion times by now, but the current price for the Goyard St Louis GM in classic colors (black/black and black/tan) is still $1375.00 USD (per Barneys NYC). 

That was the only one I asked about. I know it hasn't changed but I wanted to update this anyway in case there were others out there like me who were curious if the price had gone up or what have you.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Anyone know what the St. Louis pm is in the black/black or colors in USD?


----------



## SherryF

LvoemyLV said:


> Anyone know what the St. Louis pm is in the black/black or colors in USD?



per the poster  above you,  $1375 ?


----------



## SherryF

m0butt said:


> Any good proxies? I live in NY but if I can save some money ordering through a Paris proxy I have no problem waiting.



Sorry, for my ignorance but  is that like a shopping service ? Someone that buys and ships from France  to the us?


----------



## LvoemyLV

SherryF said:


> per the poster  above you,  $1375 ?




That says GM. I'm asking for the pm


----------



## pixiejenna

Anyone know the current price for the passport cover in the US? Also how long is the turnaround on having it personalized? We have a small pop up location inside a NM near me (and by near me I mean downtown a hour plus drive for me so I obviously don't go  there often I haven't even been downtown since summer lol).


----------



## Phanatical

LvoemyLV said:


> That says GM. I'm asking for the pm



Black/black and black/tan is $1200 USD, I believe the colors are around $15-1600 USD. I forget what it was for the colors because I decided the PM is too small for what I tend to carry and my height.


----------



## Phanatical

pixiejenna said:


> Anyone know the current price for the passport cover in the US? Also how long is the turnaround on having it personalized? We have a small pop up location inside a NM near me (and by near me I mean downtown a hour plus drive for me so I obviously don't go  there often I haven't even been downtown since summer lol).



I am ordering my St Louis next week so I will ask for you then if you haven't gotten a response yet! I also was planning to ask for myself anyways so I will be sure to relay that back to you/the forum.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Phanatical said:


> Black/black and black/tan is $1200 USD, I believe the colors are around $15-1600 USD. I forget what it was for the colors because I decided the PM is too small for what I tend to carry and my height.




Thanks! I had ordered the pm and returned because I thought it was too small, now I'm having second thoughts


----------



## Phanatical

LvoemyLV said:


> Thanks! I had ordered the pm and returned because I thought it was too small, now I'm having second thoughts



I went to the boutique in Barney's NYC and tried both on endlessly and went home empty handed. I'm 5'9 and the GM is pretty big but the PM looked a bit silly on me even though it's about the size of my Neverfull MM. I love the MM but I always regretted not getting the Neverfull GM and when I got mine it was only a small difference in price. I keep going back to the GM and for $175 more I think I'll be happier, considering 6 years later I still regret not getting the Neverfull GM. I think the PM does look great on people but just not fit for me, I have crazy long arms haha! To me the PM looks more chic whereas the GM looks more casual due to the size. Love them both though!

I will ask about the PM in colors when I call to order mine next week and post back here. I always like to ask that way I can update it here! I know recently I hadn't seen anyone post the US price for the St Louis so I was worried it went up. I figure even if the price it the same it helps to see people posting about it recently to confirm.

I want to say the PM is $1595 but don't take that too concrete...I'm like Dory from Finding Nemo, forgetful sometimes!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Phanatical said:


> I went to the boutique in Barney's NYC and tried both on endlessly and went home empty handed. I'm 5'9 and the GM is pretty big but the PM looked a bit silly on me even though it's about the size of my Neverfull MM. I love the MM but I always regretted not getting the Neverfull GM and when I got mine it was only a small difference in price. I keep going back to the GM and for $175 more I think I'll be happier, considering 6 years later I still regret not getting the Neverfull GM. I think the PM does look great on people but just not fit for me, I have crazy long arms haha! To me the PM looks more chic whereas the GM looks more casual due to the size. Love them both though!
> 
> I will ask about the PM in colors when I call to order mine next week and post back here. I always like to ask that way I can update it here! I know recently I hadn't seen anyone post the US price for the St Louis so I was worried it went up. I figure even if the price it the same it helps to see people posting about it recently to confirm.
> 
> I want to say the PM is $1595 but don't take that too concrete...I'm like Dory from Finding Nemo, forgetful sometimes!




Thank you so much! I have 2 neverfull mms and 2 GMs. I like both sizes, but am only 5'3". The pm strap drop was too short with a winter coat when I tried it so I returned the next day right away. I am still a little confused on what to do...

I am hoping for hubby to pick one up when he is in Boston for work and he asked how much, so I was trying to decide before then. I saw the GM prices but not PM. I really appreciate your help


----------



## pixiejenna

Phanatical said:


> I am ordering my St Louis next week so I will ask for you then if you haven't gotten a response yet! I also was planning to ask for myself anyways so I will be sure to relay that back to you/the forum.



Thanks I'd really appreciate it! Purse blog just did a post on customizable bags and Goyard was on the list. They have a customizing tool where you can pick color, fonts, and stuff getting me even more excited about the idea. I might do one for my niece as a graduation gift too.


----------



## yubi

Does anyone know how much a Hardy PM in white is in Paris? TIA


----------



## nanaku217

Do you know the price of Sac Hardy PM in USA and Paris? Thank you.


----------



## cph706

Does anyone know price of new sesame key ring/fob in Euros? Thanks!


----------



## **Ann**

No but when I called the boutique in the US the black and black tan I think we're $240 and all other colors were $300 something.


----------



## flyingkid

Hi what's the sesame key ring?


----------



## OneMoreDay

flyingkid said:


> Hi what's the sesame key ring?



Newly released accessory from Goyard.


----------



## thijsied

I was in the Paris store last week and I remember them being &#8364;175 or &#8364;185 for the special colors. (so around &#8364;150-&#8364;160 for the regular)


----------



## cph706

Thanks everyone! I really want one!


----------



## flyingkid

Thanks for the info


----------



## flyingkid

This is probably the cheapest Goyard item available for purchase ... Goyard is just too pricey


----------



## zoran23

attached some prices from london


----------



## anthony7666

Does anyone know what is the price for St. Sulpice basic colors in US? Thank you


----------



## MrGoyard

mighty1911 said:


> When you ask for a price in France, ask with taxes. Simply because you can't buy them without taxes, even if you can claim 12% back (taxes are 20%).
> I should go next week to the shop and write down prices.


 In the European Union taxes are already included in the prices. Unlike in the US, in Europe all product prices must be shown with the sales tax included.


----------



## alizhan

Anjou is now available in HK for HKD25,900 for special colour and around HKD19K for standard.


----------



## sarahinajar

qchagurl327 said:


> Hey guys, can someone please share the UK price for belvedere pm and mm? So the price stated is normally without tax right? What's the % for tax and how much in % for VAT refund will you get back? Thanks so much!



I am also curious about this. If I am in the US is it possible to order directly from Paris? When paying is the VAT removed from the price or do I need to file a claim to get it back?


----------



## BarredTurtle

anthony7666 said:


> Does anyone know what is the price for St. Sulpice basic colors in US? Thank you


Messaged the store in Beverly Hills yesterday and they replied telling me Black is 330 and colors are 425.


----------



## MrGoyard

OneMoreDay said:


> Newly released accessory from Goyard.
> 
> View attachment 3281663


 Anyone who knows the exact price?


----------



## alizhan

MrVuitton said:


> Anyone who knows the exact price?





the Sesame retails at 150 euros in black and tan, 195 euros in all other colors.


----------



## Pseekand

Anyone have current US prices for Marquieses (if still available) and bellechase PM?  
I was interested in the St Louis for an everyday bag but have read so many mixed reviews!  Now I'm looking at similar ideas for a laid back everyday bag that can hold up..


----------



## cristobelle

Hi there.. New to this thread.. Just recently found out about goyard and I'm obsessed.. Does anyone know the price of the Cap Vert in Paris, London or HK? And anyone know how much shipping is to Australia?  Thanks!!!


----------



## coquettebags

sarahinajar said:


> I am also curious about this. If I am in the US is it possible to order directly from Paris? When paying is the VAT removed from the price or do I need to file a claim to get it back?




You can only order from Paris if you don't have Goyard in your country. So it won't work for you in the U.S.


----------



## geekycabdriver

Hi,
anyone knows the price of Goyard cardholder St sulpice at london store?


----------



## anthony7666

What is the current price for black Senat MM in US and UK? Thanks!!


----------



## Wilsom04

Hello.... Does anyone know the price for the Steamer bag?


----------



## Tatownz

Hi everyone. Does anyone know how much is this side bag in Paris? Or roughly how much? Thank you


----------



## LvoemyLV

How much is the Artois (black) in USD?


----------



## MrGoyard

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know how much is this side bag in Paris? Or roughly how much? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3364033


 1050 for black, specials are 30% more. It's called the Cap Vert.


----------



## Dorf

Someone know what's the price on Ambassade  (with strap) regular size in UK?
-And what's the price on the messengerbag (in UK) on the pic below?


----------



## cherryontop

Recently bought my Navy St Sulpice (colour cost more than original black) in Taiwan for 12,700 TWD which is about 398 USD (xe.com) and it is definitely cheaper than the U.S who sells for 430 USD plus applicable taxes IIRC.


----------



## dVn85

Hi All,

WIll be in France next week, what is the price of Belvedere MM?
Are limited colors readily available?

TIA!


----------



## Sycomore

I was at the St Honore store today, they had all the colors. The black is 1575€


----------



## L0ve

Anyone know how much the saint Marc costs in the US?


----------



## onepiece101

Hello everyone! I'm new to Goyard and was wondering if they sell the small snap pouch that comes with the St. Louis as a separate item or can you only purchase it together with the bag as a set? If anyone has seen it sold as a separate piece, would you happen to know the price for it in the US? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Witsenhausen

The St Louis pouch can be sold separately but it's considered as special order and takes around 4 weeks to be delivered. It costs €385 in classic colors and €485 in special colors. Paris prices as of today. I think it's overpriced ! Half the price of the St Louis itself... including the pouch !
US should be much more expensive then. I guess 500-600$ price range.


----------



## onepiece101

Witsenhausen said:


> The St Louis pouch can be sold separately but it's considered as special order and takes around 4 weeks to be delivered. It costs €385 in classic colors and €485 in special colors. Paris prices as of today. I think it's overpriced ! Half the price of the St Louis itself... including the pouch !
> US should be much more expensive then. I guess 500-600$ price range.



Thanks so much for the info! Shame that it's so pricy (maybe because its a special order piece?). At that price, it would probably be better just to buy the St. Louis tote itself!


----------



## blushes_pink

Anyone knows how much is a belvedere pm? Thank you.


----------



## dVn85

blushes_pink said:


> Anyone knows how much is a belvedere pm? Thank you.


I purchased a special color belvedere pm for 1775 w/ 12% vat from Paris this past weekend.


----------



## hk78

Does any one know the price of the Anjou PM and Sac Hardy PM in the UK? Thanks so much.


----------



## Bagisa

Due to Brexit, Is it currently cheaper to buy in UK rather than France? I know Chanel increased their UK prices last week to counteract the weakened British pound. Did Goyard do the same?


----------



## MrGoyard

Bagisa said:


> Due to Brexit, Is it currently cheaper to buy in UK rather than France? I know Chanel increased their UK prices last week to counteract the weakened British pound. Did Goyard do the same?


 Paris is still cheaper, for reference; a Saint Louis GM costs €920 in Paris and £815 in London, which is around €970.


----------



## Y Choi

Does anyone know the price for hardy pm in grey or black in paris?


----------



## fauxpas

Does anyone know the current price of the Cap Vert bag?

Thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

fauxpas said:


> Does anyone know the current price of the Cap Vert bag?
> 
> Thanks!


 Prices in Paris for Cap Vert cross body:
€1050 black
€1365 specials


----------



## lms910

MrGoyard said:


> Prices in Paris for Cap Vert cross body:
> €1050 black
> €1365 specials



Anyone know the price in US?


----------



## ffqueen

MrGoyard said:


> Prices in Paris for Cap Vert cross body:
> €1050 black
> €1365 specials



I'm debating whether to pick one of these up in Paris or in London on an upcoming trip. Anyone know the London prices? No one ever picks up the phone there...


----------



## ffqueen

lms910 said:


> Anyone know the price in US?


I'm pretty sure the classic colors are $1645 and the special colors are approximately $500 more. (I called the Barney's NYC location and asked and it was $2100+ (can't remember the last two numbers).


----------



## MrGoyard

ffqueen said:


> I'm debating whether to pick one of these up in Paris or in London on an upcoming trip. Anyone know the London prices? No one ever picks up the phone there...


 Paris is still cheaper.


----------



## AlexfromVero26

As of Today, 4th of August, including VAT in Paris
_Ambassade_ _Petit: 
                             1,785€ classic colors
                             2,325€ special colors
Ambassade Average Size:
                             2,200€ classic colors
                             2,860€ limited colors
Ambassade _24_ Hours:
                             2,625€ classic colors
                             3,415€ limited colors_
In addition, straps are available at 114cm and 136cm for 275€.


----------



## dVn85

Can anyone help with pricing on belvedere pm (special color) in usd? Thank you!


----------



## Susy Wang

MrGoyard said:


> Prices in Paris for Cap Vert cross body:
> €1050 black
> €1365 specials



Thank you for always being so helpful around here!


----------



## MrGoyard

Susy Wang said:


> Thank you for always being so helpful around here!


 You're welcome


----------



## Quasicrystal

Just bought two Saint Louis PM bags from Paris 2 weeks ago. Quota is 2 bags every 6 months per passport. Black Saint Louis PM is ~840 EUR and White (non-Black series) is 1040 EUR. My trick is to ask them to ship to HK, which is where I live with no sales or import tax. This way I don't need to do tax free, with 20% directly deducted + express shipping cost. Thus I paid 755 EUR and 955 EUR each with 90 EUR of shipping cost included. Hope it helps.


----------



## Twelve

Quasicrystal said:


> Just bought two Saint Louis PM bags from Paris 2 weeks ago. Quota is 2 bags every 6 months per passport. Black Saint Louis PM is ~840 EUR and White (non-Black series) is 1040 EUR. My trick is to ask them to ship to HK, which is where I live with no sales or import tax. This way I don't need to do tax free, with 20% directly deducted + express shipping cost. Thus I paid 755 EUR and 955 EUR each with 90 EUR of shipping cost included. Hope it helps.


Thank you. Is the 90 EUR  per bag or per shipment?


----------



## alizhan

Quasicrystal said:


> Just bought two Saint Louis PM bags from Paris 2 weeks ago. Quota is 2 bags every 6 months per passport. Black Saint Louis PM is ~840 EUR and White (non-Black series) is 1040 EUR. My trick is to ask them to ship to HK, which is where I live with no sales or import tax. This way I don't need to do tax free, with 20% directly deducted + express shipping cost. Thus I paid 755 EUR and 955 EUR each with 90 EUR of shipping cost included. Hope it helps.



Thanks for sharing!

Do you mean Goyard Paris actually will arrange to ship the bags for you and you paid less 20% tax (which is better than the 10% detax at airport)?


----------



## Twelve

alizhan said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Do you mean Goyard Paris actually will arrange to ship the bags for you and you paid less 20% tax (which is better than the 10% detax at airport)?



I just did a quick math, 20% off €840 and €1040 did not come to €755 and €955 respectedly. The savings is only 10% for €840 and approx. 8% for €1040.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

As of August 01st, 2016:
St. Louis Tote GM  - Black (non colour) = $1375 USD
Personalization Package (non metallic colours) = $330 USD
Shipping inter-US = $50 USD


----------



## Quasicrystal

Twelve said:


> I just did a quick math, 20% off €840 and €1040 did not come to €755 and €955 respectedly. The savings is only 10% for €840 and approx. 8% for €1040.


90 EUR per bag as I bought two bags separately. They told me if I buy two and ship together, shipping cost will be 120 EUR all together. So buy more and ship together if you can. This way you will save the trouble of tax refund at the airport to get the equivalent or even cheaper price. Thanks


----------



## kbcrew

Hi, can someone tell me how much the St. Louis PM costs in the USA? Thanks!!


----------



## Mrskenya79

[emoji182]


----------



## B2FiNiTY

Quasicrystal said:


> Just bought two Saint Louis PM bags from Paris 2 weeks ago. Quota is 2 bags every 6 months per passport. Black Saint Louis PM is ~840 EUR and White (non-Black series) is 1040 EUR. My trick is to ask them to ship to HK, which is where I live with no sales or import tax. This way I don't need to do tax free, with 20% directly deducted + express shipping cost. Thus I paid 755 EUR and 955 EUR each with 90 EUR of shipping cost included. Hope it helps.



So did you order via phone or in person? Can you detail the order process? This would help me out greatly. Thanks!


----------



## ThomasV

This has probably been asked 200 times on hear but can't seem to find it. What would the black (standard) Goyard Cardholder cost in Paris in euro's?
And would it always be avialble at the store?

Thanks


----------



## Quasicrystal

B2FiNiTY said:


> So did you order via phone or in person? Can you detail the order process? This would help me out greatly. Thanks!


I did that in person at store when I was on vacation in Paris. I know that if the city you are living in does not have their boutique, you can actually order via email or phone. I live in HK with a few boutiques already so can only visit the store in person. You can call them and ask. Hope it helps.


----------



## royaroxy

Could anyone provide any info into wallet styles along with their respected prices in €? x


----------



## enza991

Hi,i'm a new Goyard lover. Someone,please,knows the price in euro  of the mini senta pouch in the classic brown and black goyardine canvas?
Lots of love!!!!


----------



## Endris

Hi everyone! I'd love to know the pricing of a Croisiere 45 in American dollars Thank you!


----------



## Shelly319

Hi all I'm interested in the sac Voltaire. Does anyone know it's price in the us in black and special colors. Also do you know if the San Francisco goyard store charges tax when shipping to a state without Goyard store and what the shipping cost is? I'm visiting the goyard store there this weekend!


----------



## R8ted_mmm

Shelly319 said:


> Hi all I'm interested in the sac Voltaire. Does anyone know it's price in the us in black and special colors. Also do you know if the San Francisco goyard store charges tax when shipping to a state without Goyard store and what the shipping cost is? I'm visiting the goyard store there this weekend!



I do not have current prices. Prices Sept 18, 2015: Voltaire Black USD 2650, limited colors USD 3350. The Goyard SF will ship out of state for around $50 and no tax if you live in a state without Goyard store.


----------



## R8ted_mmm

As of today,  St .Lucie: special colors US$2795, black/black US$2150


----------



## Shelly319

R8ted_mmm said:


> I do not have current prices. Prices Sept 18, 2015: Voltaire Black USD 2650, limited colors USD 3350. The Goyard SF will ship out of state for around $50 and no tax if you live in a state without Goyard store.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Susy Wang

MrGoyard said:


> You're welcome


 Found the emojis! 

Thank you!


----------



## Shelly319

Hello all, I tried the Voltaire and sadly it was just not the right look for me. I purchased a gm Saint Louis but now am thinking about also getting a Marquises or sac hardy. Does anyone have the price on these in US dollars in black and special colors? Also do these come in different sizes? Thank you!


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Any help appreciated...
Does anyone have a nice goyard SA at the Goyard flagship boutique in San Francisco?  I have tried to reach Lucio, but haven't been able to.  Does anyone know if he still works at Goyard in SF?
Thank you!


----------



## Stregahorn

Thanks to Mr. Goyard for the Cap Vert prices.  I will be in Paris in November (and again in March).  In advance, I requested some pricing from Paris, and I got the following info.  

Matching Straps for some of the below....150 Euros

Saigon - Small
Black                  3,050 Euros
Special               3,965 Euros

Saigon - Large
Black                  3,570 Euros
Special               4,645 Euros

Vendome - Small
Black                 2,800 Euros
Special              3,640 Euros

Jeanne - Large
Black                 1,730 Euros
Special              2,250 Euros

These prices were as of July 21, 2016.  I know as of September 1, 2015 (last year) they increased prices, so if anyone has seen higher prices, please let us know.  Also, I bought a Jeanne Large in black last year (November 6) in Paris for 1,730, so from November 2015 to July 2016, no increase in price.

If anyone can confirm Belvedere and 233 (is this still part of the permanent collection?) prices in Paris, I would be very appreciative.

In addition, I asked about Marquises, but this was the response I got... 

"Further to your inquiry, we are delighted to detail our _Marquises_ purse , which is designed in one size only, based on a 40 cm length, 30 cm height and 15 cm depth.  We need to inform you that, as our purse is no longer proposed on permanent collection, we do not await any incoming deliveries anymore."

I take that to mean no more Marquises.


----------



## Geminiofln

Would anyone know the prices of the St. Louis tote (small and larger sizes) for black and special colors in Paris? Thank you!!!


----------



## club924

Geminiofln said:


> Would anyone know the prices of the St. Louis tote (small and larger sizes) for black and special colors in Paris? Thank you!!!


Yes, I would love to know as well.  My friend is traveling to Paris next week and I will be asking her to pick up one for me.  Also, in terms of the VAT refund at the airport, how soon should she expect to wait in line?  Is it refunded to her credit card?  TIA!


----------



## club924

I found this online, which was posted September 2015.  I think the prices are still accurate based on the fact that when my aunt called the Paris store in July 2016 (at least for the GM special colors), it was still the same as what's listed:

Goyard Saint Louis PM Bag – Classic Colors €800.00
Goyard Saint Louis PM Bag – Special Colors €1,040.00
Goyard Saint Louis GM Bag – Classic Colors €920.00
Goyard Saint Louis GM Bag – Special Colors €1,200.00


----------



## Stregahorn

I believe she can do either.  I always recommend it going back to the credit card, as the cash amount you get, if you take something other than the local currency is usually at a really bad rate.  Remember, not all airports have the option for you to get cash back, so you may have to just take it to the credit card.

Last year, they changed prices on or around September 1, so maybe Mr. Goyard could let us know if similar plans were in place this year.  With the French economy being down (i.e. unemployment high and tourism down due to the floods/other issues in France), I would imagine that there is a good chance prices stayed the same this year.


----------



## Shelly319

I have read on another thread that Goyard raised its prices in the uk Saturday. Is this true and does anyone know if there was a price increase in the us? Also asking again if anyone knows the price on the pm and GM Marquises and the sac hardy. Thank you!


----------



## Shelly319

And im looking for US prices. Thank you!


----------



## nordicstyle

club924 said:


> Yes, I would love to know as well.  My friend is traveling to Paris next week and I will be asking her to pick up one for me.  Also, in terms of the VAT refund at the airport, how soon should she expect to wait in line?  Is it refunded to her credit card?  TIA!


The GM was 940 euro this week in black so I believe it's been a slight recent increase. Hope that helps!


----------



## enayan

anyone know of the artois price in London? Thanks


----------



## Grace1982

Hi, does anyone know the price for card case in us? Thanks in advance


----------



## walds11

Grace1982 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the price for card case in us? Thanks in advance



St. Sulpice card holder...$330 for black/black and black/tan; $425 for the special colors.


----------



## Grace1982

walds11 said:


> St. Sulpice card holder...$330 for black/black and black/tan; $425 for the special colors.



Thanks for your info. I am asking my sister to get one for me from US


----------



## walds11

Grace1982 said:


> Thanks for your info. I am asking my sister to get one for me from US



You're welcome. Which color?


----------



## Grace1982

walds11 said:


> You're welcome. Which color?



I am thinking of red


----------



## m0butt

Will Paris be open tomorrow?


----------



## Coconuts40

Does anyone know how often Goyard increases their prices, and when the next price increase will be?
Thanks


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone know the current price of the Senat mini pouch in the US? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NRS

onepiece101 said:


> Does anyone know the current price of the Senat mini pouch in the US? Thanks in advance!


I know this won't be a great help but the London Price is 285 pounds for the mini in the classic goyardine. I would expect that the U.S price would not be more than 15-25% higher for the same product. I actually received my mini in the mail today, works very well alongside my senat MM


----------



## kokoblue

Does anyone know how much is St Sulpice card holder in London?


----------



## 1D4EVA

kokoblue said:


> Does anyone know how much is St Sulpice card holder in London?


£215 and £280 up from £195 and £255 a few weeks ago


----------



## Styleanyone

Hi all, I am new to this thread. I am interested in "Saigon PM or MM", can anyone tell me the current prices for both? and where can I find one if still available? I saw a few on eBay but I think buy though boutique is safer.  I live in LA. Thank you.


----------



## R8ted_mmm

If you are in LA, there is a Goyard boutique at Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills. You can call and ask them the price and availability. Otherwise, you can email the other Goyard locations in the US. The Chicago and Miami boutiques are quite good at responding (meaning within a day).

Based on post #955 in this thread, the Saigon is quite pricey already in Paris, so you should expect prices to start above US$4000 for the small in the  standard colors (black/black and black/tan) and then upwards from there for other colors and sizes.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you for the info. I live in LA and NM is the store that I will call.


----------



## Shelly319

Hi everyone, I'm interested in the keyholder. Does anyone know the price in US dollars for this gorgeous slg?


----------



## Stregahorn

R8ted_mmm said:


> If you are in LA, there is a Goyard boutique at Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills. You can call and ask them the price and availability. Otherwise, you can email the other Goyard locations in the US. The Chicago and Miami boutiques are quite good at responding (meaning within a day).
> 
> Based on post #955 in this thread, the Saigon is quite pricey already in Paris, so you should expect prices to start above US$4000 for the small in the  standard colors (black/black and black/tan) and then upwards from there for other colors and sizes.



In 2015, I recall the Saigon GM being over $7,000 for special colors.  Given the exchange rate, you are MUCH better off buying in Paris.


----------



## rachelkitty

enayan said:


> anyone know of the artois price in London? Thanks



Bump this question.


----------



## Yokollama

Hello, anyone know the current price of the Grenelle passport holder in London?


----------



## couturely

Sorry, posted this on the wrong thread earlier.

Is it more worth it to buy in London or Paris? Also, are the prices the same at the flagship location and at the Printemps department store? TIA!


----------



## hedur

Yokollama said:


> Hello, anyone know the current price of the Grenelle passport holder in London?



I don't know the current price but last April it was £445 for special colors.

In case anyone is interested in the current US prices for the *Bellechasse GM:*

$2545 standard colors
$3310 special colors

For the *new version of the Bellechasse PM*, the US prices are:

$1920 standard colors
$2495 special colors


----------



## Zed82

Would like to know the price for a St Pierre in France.


----------



## frogyy

is europe or london cheaper now?


----------



## Stregahorn

frogyy said:


> is europe or london cheaper now?



Still cheaper in Paris.


----------



## oh_BOY

Does Paris ship to the US still? I emailed them but its been about a week or more and haven't heard back.


----------



## Stregahorn

oh_BOY said:


> Does Paris ship to the US still? I emailed them but its been about a week or more and haven't heard back.



No.  If you want something shipped, you have to go through one of the US stores.


----------



## octnybride

Hello-A family member is going to the UK in two weeks- is there any updated pricing for St Louis PM/GM in basic/special colors? Also, I've read conflicting information about the VAT refund? Is it 12, 15 or 20%? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gwen10

I recently bought a basic black St Louis PM in London. I paid about $945 (U.S.) in store. My VAT refund of about $100 showed as a credit to my credit card account about one month after I returned home, so my net price was about $845 (U.S.). To receive the VAT refund you will have to show the bag to customs at Heathrow, so ensure you are carrying it or have it in your carry on bag.


----------



## Designers Loft

sw0pp said:


> So the St. Louis PM with tax costs 515 in Paris. 17% tax off, nice for the non-EU guys
> 
> *Bags*
> St. Louis PM - $940/515 (Paris)/£480 (London)
> St. Louis GM - $1095/ £580 (London)
> Fidji - $960
> *Croisiere 35 (basic colors) - 950 (Paris in 2006)
> Croisiere 35 (special colors) - 1235 (Paris in 2006)*
> Top Handle Tote
> Saigon PM
> Saigon GM
> Sac Vendome PM - $3,170
> Sac Vendome GM - $3,680
> Grand Bleu MM/ Urbaine
> Grand Bleu PM
> Yona
> Tau Tau
> Commores Tote - $1850
> Boeing 45 - $1,850
> Boeing 55 - $2,620
> Boeing 65 - $2,960
> St. Martin
> Kios
> *Okinawa PM (basic colors)- 850 (Paris in 2006)
> Okinawa PM (special colors) - 1105 (Paris in 2006)
> Urbain (Basic Colors) - 880 (Paris in 2006)
> Urbain (Special colors) - 1155 (Paris in 2006)*
> 
> *Wallets*
> Zippe wallet - $890
> Folding card case
> 6 key holder
> Coin wallet
> Pochette (same as attached to St. Louis) - $300
> Small billfold
> Long checkbook/ organizer
> Trifold wallet
> 
> 
> *Clutches*
> Bois clutch
> Senate pouch
> Hanove clutch
> St. Honore clutch
> 
> 
> *Other*
> Ambassade briefase
> Major Dome suitcase
> Laptop sleeve - $830
> 
> 
> *Add-Ons*
> Initials - $155
> Stripes - $155
> 
> copied from the reference library


Thank you so much!


----------



## laurennicole726

Hi-
I am traveling next month to London and I am wondering what the current price there is for the St. Louis in both sizes as well as special colors pricing.  Another poster said the PM size in London was 480 pounds but how can this be right? I did conversion and that would come out to $601 U.S. dollars?!



octnybride said:


> Also, I've read conflicting information about the VAT refund? Is it 12, 15 or 20%? Thanks in advance.


I would also like clarification on the VAT process for London.


----------



## Stregahorn

VAT process depends, but the VAT in the UK is 20%.  When you put in for the refund, you get 13% back.  My experience with VAT refund is with Harrods, Alexander McQueen, Selfridges, and Harvey Nichols.  The 7% is essentially the service fee for processing the refund.  

In France, I believe the VAT is also 20%.  I have generally gotten 12-13% back.  Same issue, the difference is the service fee and depends on who is processing the refund.  Most of my VAT return experience is from Goyard.  I cannot recall if it is 12 or 13% for them.


----------



## laurennicole726

laurennicole726 said:


> Hi-
> I am traveling next month to London and I am wondering what the current price there is for the St. Louis in both sizes as well as special colors pricing.  Another poster said the PM size in London was 480 pounds but how can this be right? I did conversion and that would come out to $601 U.S. dollars?!
> 
> 
> I would also like clarification on the VAT process for London.



I did not find clarification on London prices here on forum so I called the boutique directly and got the information today. The St Louis PM in special colors is 980 pounds and the GM in special colors is 1140 pounds. Sales Associate told me the VAT return for those of us not living in the EU is about 12.5%. Hope this info. helps a fellow forum member!


----------



## laurennicole726

I found this chart on Purse Bop and it is very helpful for anyone interested in buying a St. Louis in Paris and seeing the U.S. price comparison. Prices listed are for special colors.


----------



## Angie Ong

dVn85 said:


> I purchased a special color belvedere pm for 1775 w/ 12% vat from Paris this past weekend.


Hi, may I asked if you happen to know the price for Belvedere MM in special color?


----------



## dVn85

Angie Ong said:


> Hi, may I asked if you happen to know the price for Belvedere MM in special color?



Sorry Angie, I do not know.


----------



## Angie Ong

dVn85 said:


> Sorry Angie, I do not know.



Thanks for your reply dVn85. Hope you are enjoying your Belvedere. Do you mind if you can let me know how do you like your Belvedere so far?


----------



## TheFrancophile

Happy Easter everyone! 
Does anyone know the Paris price of the Victoire Wallet in both classic and special colors?  Thank you


----------



## Eva_P

Hi there. I'll be going to London in June and am wanting to get a Sac Hardy over there.  Does anyone know the current prices for the Sac Hardy PM and GM in the special colors? 
Thank you!


----------



## octnybride

Eva_P said:


> Hi there. I'll be going to London in June and am wanting to get a Sac Hardy over there.  Does anyone know the current prices for the Sac Hardy PM and GM in the special colors?
> Thank you!



Does anyone know the price of this now in the US? I just got the St Louis GM in grey but now I want to add the Sac Hardy.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Quasicrystal said:


> I did that in person at store when I was on vacation in Paris. I know that if the city you are living in does not have their boutique, you can actually order via email or phone. I live in HK with a few boutiques already so can only visit the store in person. You can call them and ask. Hope it helps.



Hi, so this can definitely be done via email or phone do you think? Thankyou!


----------



## dessert1st

octnybride said:


> Does anyone know the price of this now in the US? I just got the St Louis GM in grey but now I want to add the Sac Hardy.





Eva_P said:


> Hi there. I'll be going to London in June and am wanting to get a Sac Hardy over there.  Does anyone know the current prices for the Sac Hardy PM and GM in the special colors?
> Thank you!



I believe I priced the PM size in gray and it was $2810.


----------



## connyconny

Does anyone know the Paris current prices for the senat pouch mm sizq in the special colors and black?


----------



## Angie Ong

connyconny said:


> Does anyone know the Paris current prices for the senat pouch mm sizq in the special colors and black?


Just got it in late May - Black & Tan Senat MM  is at 610 Euros before de-tax. Not too sure about the color prices should be about 150 - 200 Euros in difference if I'm not wrong.


----------



## NRS

Angie Ong said:


> Just got it in late May - Black & Tan Senat MM  is at 610 Euros before de-tax. Not too sure about the color prices should be about 150 - 200 Euros in difference if I'm not wrong.



In Paris I believe the Senat MM is 610 euros for classic colours and 795 euros for special colours (before de-tax). A good way of roughly estimating retail prices is that special colours cost usually 30% more so just multiply by 1.3 and you'll land somewhere near the price usually.


----------



## Montrealuxgal

callmelulu said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/current-goyard-prices-worldwide-708535.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading that it's less expensive to get a Goyard in Paris than the US, can anyone share some specific price info on bags in different countries?
> 
> I would love to know what the Fiji and St. Louis cost in Europe!
> 
> thanks!


France STILL has the best prices by far


----------



## Montrealuxgal

coquettebags said:


> The Worldwide prices threads don't seem to include the new price increases in the U.S.
> 
> Does anyone know offhand what the price is for a St. Louis PM in black and the amount for the rest of the colors?
> 
> I'm still on the fence if I am going to get one of these totes as I have an LV Neverfull. But it seems like these St. Louis bags are even more lightweight and seem more perfect for any kind of weather.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help! This will be a birthday/xmas gift to myself!


I don't recommend that bag.. I bought mine a year ago and loved it to death! However, I once left it in my car on a very hot day and the material warped :/ a huge disappointment for such an investment!!


----------



## Tryster0

Does anyone know the US price for the Florida belt?


----------



## Stregahorn

Anyone have current pricing in Paris on the Cap Vert bag?  I want a cross body and am seriously leaning towards purchasing one of those in November when I am there.  I am guessing that the Special Colors are somewhere between 1300 and 1400, but it would be nice to have a confirmation.  

Cheers!


----------



## Judees

My friend will be traveling to Paris in October and I'd like for her to help me purchase the Goyard Boeing 30 in the standard tan/ black color.  

Does anyone know the Euro price for the Boeing 30 and how much I'd expect to pay in USD after the VAT refund? Or approximately how much I'd save? Any pricing information will be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Tryster0

Anyone know the price of the Ambassade PM in USD?


----------



## misspanda88

hello. anyone know the current price of st louis pm in black/tan for london? i tried calling and email ing them to no avail. im flying to london mid august so desperately need info of the gbp price. tia!


----------



## yoshiko

Anyone know price of Anjou black tan in Paris


----------



## dmash

Some US prices for black colorway:

Croisiere 50-$3840
Ambassade MM-$3150
Boeing 25-$980
St. Marc Card Holder-$475
Shoulder Strap-$440


----------



## dmash

Some EU prices for black colorway:

Croisiere 50-2575€
Ambassade MM-2370€
Boeing 25-710€
St. Marc Card Holder-305€
Shoulder Strap-360€


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone know the current price in euros for the Senat pouch in the mini (smallest) size?


----------



## alizhan

onepiece101 said:


> Does anyone know the current price in euros for the Senat pouch in the mini (smallest) size?


400 euro for the smallest senat in special colour


----------



## 336

Can someone please confirm St Louis PM and GM prices in UK and Paris? TIA xo


----------



## 336

and Senat clutch in MM in Euros? TIA


----------



## Chrissy131

Does anyone know the current price for artios in UK? TIA


----------



## moda65

artois pm classic color 1090 euro
artois mm classic color 1290 euro
from paris 233 as of this posting date my friend was just there 

im looking to confirm price of the artois mm classic color in a USA store before tax


----------



## priscoo

336 said:


> Can someone please confirm St Louis PM and GM prices in UK and Paris? TIA xo


I returned from Paris on Saturday the 14th.  I paid 810 euros for a St. Louis PM in a classic color.


----------



## istartedwithagucci

Anyone know how much an Artois PM costs in NYC?


----------



## istartedwithagucci

istartedwithagucci said:


> Anyone know how much an Artois PM costs in NYC?


Looking for the classic black on black


----------



## Chrissy131

Artois PM classic color 1050 gbp


----------



## Sumit

Was just in London in September and the Croissiere 50 is £2350


----------



## Sycomore

Anyone knows the price of the ambassade pm black in Paris and maybe the ambassade strap? 
They won’t tell you prices over the phone anymore.


----------



## justdeb__

dmash said:


> Some EU prices for black colorway:
> 
> Croisiere 50-2575€
> Ambassade MM-2370€
> Boeing 25-710€
> St. Marc Card Holder-305€
> Shoulder Strap-360€



Hi! Would you happen to know the price for the St. Marc card holder in special colorway?


----------



## kimmie3011

Does anyone know what the price on the cap vert is in the US?  I was reading through and someone mentioned it was 900ish euros in black in Paris, but on one of the purseblog entries they listed the white one as over $2000.  Is that because it's white, and a special color?


----------



## jiangjiang

336 said:


> Can someone please confirm St Louis PM and GM prices in UK and Paris? TIA xo



St. Louis GM black/ tan £875


----------



## javelin765

Anyone that can help me with the price of the belvedere pm, mm, gm in special colors? Price in € please (paris)
Thanks !


----------



## dsolorio

This is the response I got when I emailed Goyard Beverly Hills earlier this month.

“Yes, we do offer the Banniere marquage on any Goyard piece. The Banniere is $840 and this customization is only offered in boutique. The Artois MM in color is $2,535. In black it is $1,950. Thank you for your interest.”


----------



## B2FiNiTY

Was at the bev hills boutique and the SA said that on 1/1/2018 prices are going up 20% across the board. 

Hard to believe... but I guess so.


----------



## bleuchoco

Has anyone else heard of a price increase coming up on 1/1/18? Does this also apply to Europe?


----------



## hedur

20% across the board would be...major.  I called 3 stores (NYC, London, San Francisco) and no one I spoke to had any knowledge of an impending price increase.  But maybe the SA in LA has better info? @B2FiNiTY, out of curiosity, was it a male or female SA?


----------



## dsolorio

Went back to the Beverly Hills boutique today and did notice a slight increase in certain products. I was looking at getting a matching zippy wallet for the Artois I purchased and at the end of December it was $1095 for black and $1550 for colors. Today, it was $1190 for black and $1590 for colors. Not the 20% someone mentioned before.


----------



## c18027

I was told that the price increase in the US would be effective in February and that it would likely be 30%.  That is huge!  It will include the Saint Louis GM.

Unsure if the increase will be the same percentage across all product lines.  Hopefully, it will be similar to other luxury retailers where prices are increased on some products while prices on other products remain unchanged.


----------



## R8ted_mmm

A 30% increase is crazy. That is more than inflation or % change in USD to Euro currency. So basically a $5000 Croisiere 50 would end up being $6500!!!! Goyard is nice, but for this price increase, they need to improve the durability of some of their bags (referring to STL and any bag with similar thin straps).


----------



## alizhan

30%!?! If indeed so, I could only say Goyard products are just getting so out of reach.

I vaguely remember my first ambassade bought around year 2010 cost me about 1500 euro.  A friend just recently brought one from UK and he told me he paid for 2800 pound! I literally fell off the chair!


----------



## hedur

c18027 said:


> I was told that the price increase in the US would be effective in February and that it would likely be 30%.  That is huge!  It will include the Saint Louis GM.
> 
> Unsure if the increase will be the same percentage across all product lines.  Hopefully, it will be similar to other luxury retailers where prices are increased on some products while prices on other products remain unchanged.



Did someone say this price increase is only for the US?  Last time I checked the price difference between the US and Paris was roughly 40% (this takes into account the high tax in my area - Los Angeles - and the small refund I would get after leaving the EU with the merchandise). If the increase was only here, that would make the difference a whopping 70%!! That just doesn't seem at all reasonable.


----------



## c18027

hedur said:


> Did someone say this price increase is only for the US?  Last time I checked the price difference between the US and Paris was roughly 40% (this takes into account the high tax in my area - Los Angeles - and the small refund I would get after leaving the EU with the merchandise). If the increase was only here, that would make the difference a whopping 70%!! That just doesn't seem at all reasonable.



I was told this in reference to US pricing but details were vague as to its application to all product lines.  I have no intel on price increases for other markets.


----------



## hedur

c18027 said:


> I was told this in reference to US pricing but details were vague as to its application to all product lines.  I have no intel on price increases for other markets.



Thanks for the reply. I'm going to call the London store tomorrow and hopefully get some info.


----------



## Stregahorn

I'm headed to Paris in July and planning on a few purchases.  I'll try and get the scoop before hand.


----------



## alizhan

A friend who just came back from Goyard Paris, purchased a senat.  He was told by SA that there will be a price increase next week at Paris for Senats. 

Senat is already very pricey imo


----------



## Stregahorn

alizhan said:


> A friend who just came back from Goyard Paris, purchased a senat.  He was told by SA that there will be a price increase next week at Paris for Senats.
> 
> Senat is already very pricey imo



Did they indicate how much the price increase would be?


----------



## alizhan

Stregahorn said:


> Did they indicate how much the price increase would be?


he didnt ask.  The last increase if i recall correctly was 2 years back and increase for senat wasnt much....


----------



## Stregahorn

alizhan said:


> he didnt ask.  The last increase if i recall correctly was 2 years back and increase for senat wasnt much....



Gotcha.  Last time I saw an increase, it was maybe 10%.  I'd imagine they are going to get the most popular items, to keep exclusivity, like what Chanel does.


----------



## Chrissy131

Seeing rumor from reseller tomorrow will be 30% increase in US


----------



## hedur

Chrissy131 said:


> Seeing rumor from reseller tomorrow will be 30% increase in US



Are the rumors *only* for the US?

I tried calling the London store 3 times in the past week and couldn't get anyone to answer the phone.


----------



## Chrissy131

hedur said:


> Are the rumors *only* for the US?
> 
> I tried calling the London store 3 times in the past week and couldn't get anyone to answer the phone.



Yes it’s US


----------



## c18027

So it's official ... Feb. 1st was the date of the US price increase.  The percentage was not the same all across the board.  For example, the price of the PM Saint Louis increased by less than $100, but the price of the GM Saint Louis increased by almost $300.  Not all items incurred a price increase.  Please contact Goyard directly for more information on specific pieces and pricing.


----------



## crisbac

Does anyone know the current price for Saint Louis GM Black/Tan in Milan or in Paris, please? TIA!


----------



## baggingthebag

crisbac said:


> Does anyone know the current price for Saint Louis GM Black/Tan in Milan or in Paris, please? TIA!


I spoke to their store in Paris yesterday. The price of GM black and black/tan is 810 euros before tax, and I think they said 970 euros after tax. Hope this helps!


----------



## crisbac

baggingthebag said:


> I spoke to their store in Paris yesterday. The price of GM black and black/tan is 810 euros before tax, and I think they said 970 euros after tax. Hope this helps!


Thank you so so much, baggingthebag!!


----------



## baggingthebag

crisbac said:


> Thank you so so much, baggingthebag!!


You're welcome!


----------



## Stregahorn

That Paris price for the St. Louis GM seems in line with what it was in 2017.


----------



## baggingthebag

Stregahorn said:


> That Paris price for the St. Louis GM seems in line with what it was in 2017.


Not sure what the price was in 2017...


----------



## Stregahorn

baggingthebag said:


> Not sure what the price was in 2017...



Going back in this thread, that isn't much more than the 2016 price.  I don't buy the St. Louis as I buy other models, but if the price for the St. Louis GM hasn't gone up much in Paris, chances are that other models haven't seen the 30% increase others here were talking about that hit some models in the US.

Again, like Chanel, Goyard is using that price increase to maintain exclusivity.


----------



## baggingthebag

Stregahorn said:


> Going back in this thread, that isn't much more than the 2016 price.  I don't buy the St. Louis as I buy other models, but if the price for the St. Louis GM hasn't gone up much in Paris, chances are that other models haven't seen the 30% increase others here were talking about that hit some models in the US.
> 
> Again, like Chanel, Goyard is using that price increase to maintain exclusivity.


Ah I see what you mean. I agree the price increase doesn't seem too high. I only enquired about the St Louis though, as that's all I am interested in at the mo. I am also unaware of the prices in US as I live in the UAE... but yes, compared to prices listed on here, the increase is not too high


----------



## lovetheduns

FYI I just purchased a St. Louis GM at the NYC boutique yesterday it was $1490 in classic color


----------



## bagaholic29

Hello, does anyone know the price of Sac Hardy in Paris? Also bellechasse in pm size. Thanks ❤️


----------



## Stregahorn

bagaholic29 said:


> Hello, does anyone know the price of Sac Hardy in Paris? Also bellechasse in pm size. Thanks [emoji173]️


Last April (2017), in Paris, I bought a red Bellechasse PM (the redesigned version) for 1,665 Euros.  That included 20% VAT (got 12% back after Global Blue took their processing fee).


----------



## WillstarveforLV

lovetheduns said:


> FYI I just purchased a St. Louis GM at the NYC boutique yesterday it was $1490 in classic color


Can any one advise what the price in USD was for the St Louis GM prior to Feb 01?


----------



## js2367

WillstarveforLV said:


> Can any one advise what the price in USD was for the St Louis GM prior to Feb 01?


I think it was closer to 1385 or so. 1495 for a classic color is very expensive... 
was there a price increase in Europe/france too?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

js2367 said:


> I think it was closer to 1385 or so. 1495 for a classic color is very expensive...
> was there a price increase in Europe/france too?


Not sure if Europe got the increase too. For US, that's is a $110 increase since I bought my St Louis GM in late 2016, so less than 2 years. Non classic colours are now $1935 Usd!!


----------



## LuxuryHill

Went to Goyard London yesterday and was possibly the worst shopping experience of my life. Walked in with my sister and daughter and was completely ignored by all 7-8 Sales Assistant. No acknowledgement or not even a "Welcome". I asked a question regarding the St Louis Tote but was given one word answers which seemed like too much effort. I know Goyard prides itself on brand exclusivity and for certain types of clientele (probably White or wealthy Middle Eastern) it appears that it is not for ethnic or black clients. Horrid, horrid experience.


----------



## Stregahorn

LuxuryHill said:


> Went to Goyard London yesterday and was possibly the worst shopping experience of my life. Walked in with my sister and daughter and was completely ignored by all 7-8 Sales Assistant. No acknowledgement or not even a "Welcome". I asked a question regarding the St Louis Tote but was given one word answers which seemed like too much effort. I know Goyard prides itself on brand exclusivity and for certain types of clientele (probably White or wealthy Middle Eastern) it appears that it is not for ethnic or black clients. Horrid, horrid experience.


I've never seen this occur in Paris or in the US Boutiques I've visited.  I recommend you contact the London store and share your experience.


----------



## LuxuryHill

Stregahorn said:


> I've never seen this occur in Paris or in the US Boutiques I've visited.  I recommend you contact the London store and share your experience.


Thank you, I plan to contact head office/Corporate on this. This store has some pretty poor reviews on Google.


----------



## Stregahorn

LuxuryHill said:


> Thank you, I plan to contact head office/Corporate on this. This store has some pretty poor reviews on Google.


I think that's the way to go.  They need to know, for sure as that should not happen at all.


----------



## nekroxas

Hi anyone know how much St Louis GM special colours is currently in France?


----------



## TITI TATA

Can anyone confirm price on St Louis in classic colors in US?


----------



## gwen10

TITI TATA said:


> Can anyone confirm price on St Louis in classic colors in US?


St. Louis Classic Colors (U.S.):
PM: $1280
GM: $1490

St. Louis Special Colors (U.S.):
PM: $1665
GM: $1935


----------



## jaz_o

LuxuryHill said:


> Thank you, I plan to contact head office/Corporate on this. This store has some pretty poor reviews on Google.



I'm worried now, because I'm planning to buy a black/black St. Louis GM or Artois MM when I visit in June.  Does anyone know what are the retail prices in London and Paris?


----------



## misspakie

Anyone know the current price for Belvedere PM in classic colors in US?


----------



## KaliDaisy

Does anyone know the current price for Anjou PM in classic colors, in either London or Paris? I'll be in both countries in May and this bag has piqued my interest. 

I tried emailing Paris yesterday to get the price, and was politely informed that "the value of our creations is provided exclusively at our comptoirs." So they refused to give me any prices. I'm very torn with this brand - the exclusivity is appealing on some level, but refusing to give me a price for something I want to buy from you is a complete turn off.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TITI TATA said:


> Can anyone confirm price on St Louis in classic colors in US?


Its stated above.


----------



## Meowwu

Does anyone know the price of the 
*Minaudiere Bag *in pounds? 

Or if anyone can recommend a SA in London? 

Thank you.


----------



## lolajack

I’m looking to buy my first Goyard stateside and will need to have it shipped to either Texas or maybe Colorado.  Can anyone recommend what my best option would be in order to save on shipping and or taxes? 


I’m sorry I posted this here accidentally! I’ve already asked in the appropriate area. Can the moderator please remove?


----------



## lv in yyc

Any info on latest price for Artois (smaller size) in US in classic color?


----------



## dahabchicago

Hello, I am interested to know if anyone on this fourm knows about Goyard's Silver Goyardine bag and what they sell for or when they were made etc. Thank you


----------



## Tryster0

Anyone know the price of the Citadin in the US?


----------



## R8ted_mmm

Tryster0 said:


> Anyone know the price of the Citadin in the US?



Black USD 2900
There is a navy color as well. I do not know the price but given the approx 30% premium over regular colors, I suspect it would be around USD 3770.

The St Thomas in black is USD 665 and special colors Navy and Grey USD 865.


----------



## colmasters

Does anyone know the price of the passport holder in Euros? It's called Grenille. It was 370 pounds for black and 480 pounds for the colors. I'm curious if it's cheaper in the Euro.


----------



## Stregahorn

colmasters said:


> Does anyone know the price of the passport holder in Euros? It's called Grenille. It was 370 pounds for black and 480 pounds for the colors. I'm curious if it's cheaper in the Euro.



I bought mine in late 2016 for 485 Euros.  Mine is green so special colors.  Do not know if that has changed.


----------



## davis43455

Does anybody know the current price of the St. Louis GM special colors in the UK incl. VAT?


----------



## theknees

Does anyone know the current prices for a Senat PM and MM in Black? Thank you!


----------



## manman76

Hi,
is the price for Paris is same as milan?
what is the latest price on GM special color?

thanks a lot


----------



## Stregahorn

I assume you are asking about the St. Louis.  Earlier in the thread, someone said that the Paris VAT inclusive price is 970 Euros for basic colors.  The special colors are 30% more than basic, so about 1260 Euros or so.  Milan and Paris should be close to the same.


----------



## ultravisitor

Does anybody know the price for the St. Pierre in GBP?


----------



## mommylawyer

lv in yyc said:


> Any info on latest price for Artois (smaller size) in US in classic color?


$1635 last year


----------



## mommylawyer

theknees said:


> Does anyone know the current prices for a Senat PM and MM in Black? Thank you!


Senat PM in Black is $645 and the Senat MM in Black is $965


----------



## mommylawyer

Does anyone know the price of the cap vert in black please?


----------



## DollyDoll

Delete


----------



## Amitamiti

Hi anybody know the current price of st louis gm& pm in London? Thanks!


----------



## SDC2003

mommylawyer said:


> Does anyone know the price of the cap vert in black please?


I visited a boutique a few months ago and I believe it was 1600 then. The special colors run around 2000 as I recall.


----------



## SDC2003

I would love to pick up a senat pouch. I am in the US. Does anyone know what the small and medium ones run? Not the mini. TYA!


----------



## mlam87

Does anyone know the price of the Artois PM and MM in London? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jluxej

Amitamiti said:


> Hi anybody know the current price of st louis gm& pm in London? Thanks!





mlam87 said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Artois PM and MM in London? Thanks in advance!



London prices (as of last week):
St louis PM - Black: £780; Special colours: £1015 (not sure about MM, sorry!)
Artois PM - Black: £1050 (not sure about special colours and MM)


----------



## Layn

Does anyone know if it is more expensive to get Goyard in Japan or Singapore?


----------



## BBlazerr

Anyone have prices for the cardholders in Japan ?


----------



## jessiemel

Hello hello! I know this has been asked several times, but I just couldn't get the most updated information.

Can anyone advise the price of St Louis GM in both classic and special colours in Paris and London? I'm getting different information online and would need to decide before I leave London.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theknees

mommylawyer said:


> Senat PM in Black is $645 and the Senat MM in Black is $965


Thanks for replying!


----------



## labellavita27

How much are the passport holders? US price?


----------



## cindy05

Goyard Artois MM in Paris as of 7/21/18 €1325. After vat refund of 12%, €1166 or $1368.


----------



## kevindigg

Does anyone know prices of goyard bifold wallets in Paris ? Debating between a goyard and Fauré le Page and a vacation of course.....


----------



## Erin26

Hi,
Does anyone know the price of Goyard St. Louis tote black in Paris? Price including vat (before the vat refund)? 
Is it cheaper in London or Paris ?


----------



## LVobsessed415

What is the price of the st Louis gm in regular and special colors in US.


----------



## Kevinh73

Prices in uk before detax (aug 2018):

Sac Bourgogne noir. 1375
Malle regency noir.    710
Mini pochette senat.    285
St. Louis pm special color 1015


----------



## michie2525

Does anyone know the price for the Goyard st louis tote black cost in Hong Kong?


----------



## JMHC

Bought a few things in monaco. Prices before detax 
St Marc standard color: 340 eur
Espadrille: 380 eur
Towel: 180 eur
St Sulpice red: 325 eur


----------



## chachong86

Does anyone know the price for Poitier in Paris?

Thank you!!


----------



## MaegUT07

Does anyone know the price for the Artois PM or Artois MM (Classic Color) in Beijing or Shanghai? I've searched quite a bit and cannot find anything on Chinese prices. I am traveling to Beijing and Shanghai from Dallas (where we do not have a Goyard) in November.  Thank you!


----------



## llms

Does anyone know the price for belvedere pm in classic and special colors in Paris?


----------



## TORI ADAMO

Sac Bourgogne noir. 1375
Malle regency noir.    710
Mini pochette senat.    285
St. Louis pm special color 1015[/QUOTE]

Hi! Are these prices in pounds or dollars? I’m teying to figure out if it’s worth buying Goyard St Louis in London or buy it in the US. Thanks!


----------



## Kevinh73

TORI ADAMO said:


> Sac Bourgogne noir. 1375
> Malle regency noir.    710
> Mini pochette senat.    285
> St. Louis pm special color 1015



Hi! Are these prices in pounds or dollars? I’m teying to figure out if it’s worth buying Goyard St Louis in London or buy it in the US. Thanks![/QUOTE]
These are in pounds.  It is always cheaper to buy in europe than US even in pound.  In fact, pound had lost so much of its value, buying in London costs about the same as buying in Paris.  Have fun!


----------



## TORI ADAMO

Kevinh73 said:


> Prices in uk before detax (aug 2018):
> 
> Sac Bourgogne noir. 1375
> Malle regency noir.    710
> Mini pochette senat.    285
> 
> 
> Kevinh73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Are these prices in pounds or dollars? I’m teying to figure out if it’s worth buying Goyard St Louis in London or buy it in the US. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> These are in pounds.  It is always cheaper to buy in europe than US even in pound.  In fact, pound had lost so much of its value, buying in London costs about the same as buying in Paris.  Have fun!
Click to expand...


Thank you! Forgot to ask what the VAT percentage is and if their pricing included it or it’s additional.  
St. Louis pm special color 1015[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stregahorn

UK VAT is 20%, and its included in that pric.  Most VAT is included and not additional like US sales tax.

Remember, when you do VAT return, you don’t get the entire 20% back.  Usually get 12-13% back.


----------



## Kevinh73

TORI ADAMO said:


> Thank you! Forgot to ask what the VAT percentage is and if their pricing included it or it’s additional.
> St. Louis pm special color 1015


[/QUOTE]
When you compare your US purchase price (say you live in nyc/sf/la) to your final purchase price in London/ Paris (ie after you get your vat back minus fees), you should see savings about 33% depending on currency conversion.


----------



## manpursefan

Anyone know the price of a black Victoire or Richelieu wallet?


----------



## aznkidjt

JMHC said:


> Bought a few things in monaco. Prices before detax
> St Marc standard color: 340 eur
> Espadrille: 380 eur
> Towel: 180 eur
> St Sulpice red: 325 eur


VAT included on all these prices? Also do you remember how much St. Sulpice was for the regular black color?


----------



## Miva

LuxuryHill said:


> Went to Goyard London yesterday and was possibly the worst shopping experience of my life. Walked in with my sister and daughter and was completely ignored by all 7-8 Sales Assistant. No acknowledgement or not even a "Welcome". I asked a question regarding the St Louis Tote but was given one word answers which seemed like too much effort. I know Goyard prides itself on brand exclusivity and for certain types of clientele (probably White or wealthy Middle Eastern) it appears that it is not for ethnic or black clients. Horrid, horrid experience.


I'm white and got the same treatment... I think they are just rude, nothing to do with race.


----------



## Ypardin

Does anyone knows the price for minauderie classic color & special color in Paris?


----------



## Ypardin

Erin26 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know the price of Goyard St. Louis tote black in Paris? Price including vat (before the vat refund)?
> Is it cheaper in London or Paris ?




St louis pm classic color 835€
St louis pm special colors 1085€
St louis gm classic 970€
St louis gm special color 1260€


----------



## cocoapearls

Hi! Can someone please share the classic color and special color prices of the Goyard Boeing 45 in Paris?VAT refund rate would be super helpful too. Thank you!


----------



## kayre

Does anyone know the price of the Saigon mini (classic color)in US?


----------



## R8ted_mmm

Diane picnic bag:  USD 5730
St. Leger:  black/black, black/tan USD 2380, navy/grey USD 3090
Capetien: black/black, black/tan USD 2180, navy/grey USD 2830


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Would anyone know the current price of Saint Marc cardholder in classic color? Tia


----------



## cwool

Anjou tote PM in grey $3035 US
Senat pouch MM in black $965 US


----------



## femalebizzaro

Does anyone know how much the Senat is going for in Paris? Pref the MM size? TIA!


----------



## Johnjohnxp

Anyone know the current prices for a goyard passport holder is? The one with two sides and the credit card slots. Thank you!


----------



## ahswong

Does anyone know the current price for the Cap Vert in the classic colors? Thank you!


----------



## jpezmom

Hi everyone - just sharing a few US prices from the SF store:

Artois PM Black -- $1,655
Artois PM special colors -- $2,150

Artois MM Black -- $1,945 
Artois MM special colors -- $2,530

St. Louis PM Black -- $1,225 
St. Louis PM special colors -- $1,595

St. Louis GM Black -- $1,425 
St. Louis GM special colors -- $1,855 

Victoire Wallet (White, Orange, Green, Navy Blue & Sky Blue) -- $1,055  - I believe this is for the compact version


----------



## ario21

Does anyone know the price of Bellechasse Biaude? both classic and special color~~ still haven't decide green or black yet


----------



## Stregahorn

ario21 said:


> Does anyone know the price of Bellechasse Biaude? both classic and special color~~ still haven't decide green or black yet


https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32591202

Do not think prices have changed since.  Also, classic colors will be 30% less.


----------



## c18027

ahswong said:


> Does anyone know the current price for the Cap Vert in the classic colors? Thank you!


The Cap Vert has been discontinued.


----------



## Stregahorn

c18027 said:


> The Cap Vert has been discontinued.


That us true, but some stores may still have some in stock.


----------



## jaz_o

davis43455 said:


> Does anybody know the current price of the St. Louis GM special colors in the UK incl. VAT?



Here's the updated price for St. Louis and Artois:

Artois PM classic color: $1,655 US / €1,125 / £1,050
Artois PM special colors: $2,150 US / €1,465

Artois MM classic color: $1,945 US / €1,325
Artois MM special colors: $2,530 US / €1,725

St. Louis PM classic color: $1,225 US / €835 / £780
St. Louis PM special colors: $1,595 US / €1,085 / £1,015

St. Louis GM classic color: $1,425 US / €970
St. Louis GM special colors: $1,855 US / €1,260 / £1,130
St. Louis XXL classic color: €1,160


----------



## ahswong

c18027 said:


> The Cap Vert has been discontinued.


Interesting I didn't know that. I went to the SF store earlier this month and tried on the grey one and was waitlisted for the black/black one forgot to ask for pricing though and the SA did not mention anything about it being discontinued.


----------



## Avasmama

Up to date price for the St. Louis Tote PM special colors $1,595.00 US


----------



## Yogathlete

Can someone provide pricing for St. Leger in black and special colors for € and £ ?

Thank you


----------



## Yogathlete

I went into the BH store yesterday and they stated they get a few every month shipped to the store. Which doesn't sound like it's discontinued? The SA even brought out a schedule stating within this month of March they are expected to receive more special colors in store of this style.


ahswong said:


> Interesting I didn't know that. I went to the SF store earlier this month and tried on the grey one and was waitlisted for the black/black one forgot to ask for pricing though and the SA did not mention anything about it being discontinued.


----------



## goyardmcmlxii

Saint-Leger, Chicago March 2019, all black, $2275. Looking for prices in GBP, please.


----------



## Huydq948

does anyone know abt the price in japan, is it expensive more than US? thank you


----------



## skymcc

Just returned from London 3/19:

*PLUMET (color) 860 £ (755£ after VAT refund). Converts to $997 usd compared to $1405 current US price. 
*CHAMBELLAN accessory 195 £ (171£ after VAT refund). Converts to $226 usd. 

I had to wait about 10 minutes for an available SA to be let in the store. Ardiana was my SA. I knew exactly what I wanted, so she was efficient and helpful. Both of my items were not out on display, but they had stock of all the colors available. Maybe they only display the more expensive items? 
They wrapped the Chambellan in a box for me as it was a gift for my sister. I wish I would have asked for a box for my Plumet. It came in a soft bag which is fine, but I would have liked to also have the box.       

They were very familiar with the VAT paperwork. I claimed VAT at Gatwick airport. It was a simple process. No line on a Saturday morning. I received 129£ back in USD cash. There wasn’t an option for credit card refund. I had several clothing items I was also getting refunds on, but the Goyard was the only thing Customs asked to see.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

skymcc said:


> Just returned from London 3/19:
> 
> *PLUMET (color) 860 £ (755£ after VAT refund). Converts to $997 usd compared to $1405 current US price.
> *CHAMBELLAN accessory 195 £ (171£ after VAT refund). Converts to $226 usd.
> 
> I had to wait about 10 minutes for an available SA to be let in the store. Ardiana was my SA. I knew exactly what I wanted, so she was efficient and helpful. Both of my items were not out on display, but they had stock of all the colors available. Maybe they only display the more expensive items?
> They wrapped the Chambellan in a box for me as it was a gift for my sister. I wish I would have asked for a box for my Plumet. It came in a soft bag which is fine, but I would have liked to also have the box.
> 
> They were very familiar with the VAT paperwork. I claimed VAT at Gatwick airport. It was a simple process. No line on a Saturday morning. I received 129£ back in USD cash. There wasn’t an option for credit card refund. I had several clothing items I was also getting refunds on, but the Goyard was the only thing Customs asked to see.


Everything so beautiful! Great choices and well done!


----------



## Eleni910

So I saw all the prices listed and yet when i called Bergdorf  in NYC and asked if they had the Artois MM in White they said they did and it was $3100 + tax.  Did their prices go up ?


----------



## Eleni910

jaz_o said:


> Here's the updated price for St. Louis and Artois:
> 
> Artois PM classic color: $1,655 US / €1,125 / £1,050
> Artois PM special colors: $2,150 US / €1,465
> 
> Artois MM classic color: $1,945 US / €1,325
> Artois MM special colors: $2,530 US / €1,725
> 
> St. Louis PM classic color: $1,225 US / €835 / £780
> St. Louis PM special colors: $1,595 US / €1,085 / £1,015
> 
> St. Louis GM classic color: $1,425 US / €970
> St. Louis GM special colors: $1,855 US / €1,260 / £1,130
> St. Louis XXL classic color: €1,160





jaz_o said:


> Here's the updated price for St. Louis and Artois:
> 
> Artois PM classic color: $1,655 US / €1,125 / £1,050
> Artois PM special colors: $2,150 US / €1,465
> 
> Artois MM classic color: $1,945 US / €1,325
> Artois MM special colors: $2,530 US / €1,725
> 
> St. Louis PM classic color: $1,225 US / €835 / £780
> St. Louis PM special colors: $1,595 US / €1,085 / £1,015
> 
> St. Louis GM classic color: $1,425 US / €970
> St. Louis GM special colors: $1,855 US / €1,260 / £1,130
> St. Louis XXL classic color: €1,160



So I saw all the prices listed and yet when i called Bergdorf in NYC and asked if they had the Artois MM in White they said they did and it was $3100 + tax. Did their prices go up ?


----------



## Alcorhar0

Just bought the Belvedere II - MM in Paris at the 233 store!

€1620 before tax back!


----------



## skyrex

Anyone know the current price for the cap vert PM?  In France and/or in the USA?


----------



## rlVlad

Would anyone know how long, “The Monte Carlo Mini” has been out? Also I’m hoping to buy it from Paris or London if anyone has the pricing


----------



## amstevens714

Yogathlete said:


> I went into the BH store yesterday and they stated they get a few every month shipped to the store. Which doesn't sound like it's discontinued? The SA even brought out a schedule stating within this month of March they are expected to receive more special colors in store of this style.



This would be awesome! I hope I hope!


----------



## amstevens714

Alcorhar0 said:


> Just bought the Belvedere II - MM in Paris at the 233 store!
> 
> €1620 before tax back!



Congrats! I’m hoping they hve the pm when I go next week


----------



## annie9999

The Plumet in a color was 915 euro in Paris and the PM Anjou in Noir was 1,690 euro.


----------



## Huydq948

skyrex said:


> Anyone know the current price for the cap vert PM?  In France and/or in the USA?


I’ve just got one in white in japan, abt 220.000¥, so i thought maybe 2000$ in us


----------



## baiyishang

Eleni910 said:


> So I saw all the prices listed and yet when i called Bergdorf in NYC and asked if they had the Artois MM in White they said they did and it was $3100 + tax. Did their prices go up ?



This is not correct. I called the Goyard standalone store in Miami, and was quoted Artois MM price is 1945 for classic color and 2530 for special color. I would suggest you buy from the standalone store since you probably won’t be charged for tax if your state doesn’t have the Goyard store.


----------



## rlVlad

4/27/19 over at Beverly Hills.
Senat PM in Classic ($615.00)
Senat PM in Special ($800.00)
Foulard N3 Vert/Rose ($615.00)

Also, if anyone is interested in the pink Goyard goods they have some right now at the Beverly Hills location.
While I am not familiar with the price, they did have the PM and GM of the St. Louis and the Artois (I think that's what the other one was).


----------



## rcy

anyone know current prices of anjou and artois (black, mm) in paris? going to france next week and debating between one of these or faure le page... tia!


----------



## MainlyBailey

I just purchased a st Louis PM from Barneys NY in special color gray and it is now $1595. I have a bellachasse and wanted another one and that appears to have gone up too but I couldnt recall. Will post again once I get that!


----------



## jenniferwli

rcy said:


> anyone know current prices of anjou and artois (black, mm) in paris? going to france next week and debating between one of these or faure le page... tia!


I just bought the Anjou GM in black and that was 1990 euro


----------



## ahswong

Hi everyone- I am heading to UK/Europe this upcoming weekend. Would it be cheaper to buy Goyard in London or Paris? Thank you!


----------



## fuberwil

Paris pricing end of April 2019 (euro)

Rouette PM bag in grey - 1755 (anyone know the price in the US?)
Black Cartes st Pierre - 435


----------



## amstevens714

ahswong said:


> Hi everyone- I am heading to UK/Europe this upcoming weekend. Would it be cheaper to buy Goyard in London or Paris? Thank you!



Definitely Paris if you are based in the US. The conversion rate with the euro is much stronger.


----------



## piccolochimico

Goyard Saint Sulpice € 260 (Milan boutique)


----------



## amstevens714

Cap vert is 1600 in black in US. I had a friend in London try and they only had navy and burgundy and then a friend in Paris try a week later and they had absolutely none in any color. Another friend tried Paris again today and they still have none. I finally gave up and purchased on the waitlist in the US


----------



## Sycomore

Cap vert is the most difficult bag to buy in Paris.
Price is 1300 euro special color, 950 black


----------



## luxelvhomme

Does anyone have information on the current selling prices on the St Lucie in Paris?


----------



## ahswong

amstevens714 said:


> Definitely Paris if you are based in the US. The conversion rate with the euro is much stronger.


Thank you! I did pick up 2 goyard bags at the Goyard inside Printemps (27 May 2019):
St. Louis PM in Black/Tan @ 835€
Artois PM in Black/Black @ 1125€. I originally wanted the MM but they were completely sold out.
FYI: They limit you to one St. Louis per person as well as other popular styles as well.


----------



## ahswong

Sycomore said:


> Cap vert is the most difficult bag to buy in Paris.
> Price is 1300 euro special color, 950 black


I went to the Goyard inside Printemps on 27 May 2019 and they were sold out.


----------



## MrGoyard

*Prices in Paris

Capetien:*
€1.420 for the classic colors, black/black and black/tan
€1.845 for the limited colors navy and green
€2.400 for special order colors; red, orange, yellow, light blue, burgundy, white and grey

*Personalisation:*
Six letters / three stripes
€150 for matte colors and €300 for metallic.


----------



## amstevens714

ahswong said:


> I went to the Goyard inside Printemps on 27 May 2019 and they were sold out.



Oh wow. They were supposed to have gotten a shipment by then. I don’t when I’ll ever see the bag, but the order is in and I paid for it. Hopefully some day. Congrats on your purchases. I have both. I havent used the st.louis yet but I love my Artois!


----------



## Stregahorn

I was in NYC this past weekend and was looking at ths Belvedere and Rouette.  I love good crossbody bags, and while I love Plumet, I need something bigger.  I wasn't paying too close of attention to the prices the SA told me, but I scoured this site and found no US pricing posted.  Here is what I've found, and I'd love more info if someone could grant it.

First in NYC, the pricing I remember is as follows:
Belvedere II PM in Basic Colors, 2000-2100;  Special Colors, 2600 - 2700
Rouette in Basic Colors, 1900-2000; Special Colors, 2400-2500

Here is what I've researched on this forum for prices in Europe.
Rouette, Basic Colors, 1350 Euros; Special Colors, 1755 Euros.
Belvedere II, MM, Special Colors, 2105 Euros
Belvedere II, no Size Indicated, Basic Colors, 1620 Euros (guessing based on price, that's the MM).
Belvedere II, PM, Special Colors (from July 2018), 1800 Euros

Any different info would be appreciated.  I'm making some plans.


----------



## crazy4couture

Hi! Does anyone know the price of the victoire bi fold wallet in France?

I’m in nyc and the special colors price was $1055. Wanted to see how it compared. Thanks!


----------



## aboxfish

Hi does anyone know the prices in france for a bifold goyard wallet?


----------



## poppylove

Hi,
Does anyone know the price of Mini Saigon in London? Thanks.


----------



## isun83

Hi, Does anyone know how much the Senat pouches are going for in Paris? Thank you!


----------



## izzyParis

isun83 said:


> Hi, Does anyone know how much the Senat pouches are going for in Paris? Thank you!


Last October 2018, Senat PM in grey (thus color) in Paris was 545 euros.  I do not have a more recent price update than that.
Thanks.


----------



## yoshiko

Does anyone know price of mini Saigon in Paris or the mini Anjou tote?


----------



## katg519

I was just in Paris 2 weeks ago and the Senat PM in black was 420 euros.  The cardholders in special colors was 325 euros.


----------



## Cpo_06

Does anyone know the price for the goyard Matignon wallet in the mini/pm size in japan? Heading there in October and wanted to check it out.


----------



## SDC2003

Hi all! Interested in the cap vert in a specia color. Would anyone have the price in euros for special colors? TYA!


----------



## kellyhsieh

Does anyone know abt the price of a mini saigon in US?


----------



## poppylove

kellyhsieh said:


> Does anyone know abt the price of a mini saigon in US?


$22xx for brown and black


----------



## RS21

were you able to get VAT back on this purchase? If yes how much was it? thanks!


ahswong said:


> Thank you! I did pick up 2 goyard bags at the Goyard inside Printemps (27 May 2019):
> St. Louis PM in Black/Tan @ 835€
> Artois PM in Black/Black @ 1125€. I originally wanted the MM but they were completely sold out.
> FYI: They limit you to one St. Louis per person as well as other popular styles as well.


----------



## jessicadaniella

Hi everyone,

I am looking for some help on the current UK prices of the iPhone cases and thought what better place than PurseForum. After seeing a gorgeous woman with one sitting next to me in a cafe, I now can't stop thinking about it!

I am after a case for the iPhone XS Max. Has anyone purchased from there recently and could give me an idea? The closest store to me is London and on the rare occasion I have ever passed by, the queue is out the door. It would be such a waste of time to travel all the way there and queue only to find it is totally out of my budget. Appreciate some of the colours are more expensive than others also.

Thank you!


----------



## poppylove

poppylove said:


> $22xx for brown and black


Sorry I meant $2,6xx


----------



## cmoss

c18027 said:


> The Cap Vert has been discontinued.



Seriously? I was hoping to purchase one next year


----------



## c18027

cmoss said:


> Seriously? I was hoping to purchase one next year


Actually, it hasn’t been discontinued!  Goyard decided to keep the Cap Vert as part of their offerings.


----------



## cmoss

c18027 said:


> Actually, it hasn’t been discontinued!  Goyard decided to keep the Cap Vert as part of their offerings.



Thanks so much! Relieved to hear that


----------



## kej4hj

Would anyone know the prices of the saint sulpice cardholders or any other cardholders in London and Paris?


----------



## Serenity19

jessicadaniella said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for some help on the current UK prices of the iPhone cases and thought what better place than PurseForum. After seeing a gorgeous woman with one sitting next to me in a cafe, I now can't stop thinking about it!
> 
> I am after a case for the iPhone XS Max. Has anyone purchased from there recently and could give me an idea? The closest store to me is London and on the rare occasion I have ever passed by, the queue is out the door. It would be such a waste of time to travel all the way there and queue only to find it is totally out of my budget. Appreciate some of the colours are more expensive than others also.
> 
> Thank you!



There is a wonderful seller on Poshmark who sells cases for every single model of iPhone. I bought a case a year ago in a lovely light blue and it was $8 (which would be just a little higher in Euros). Since you live in the UK, I'm not sure what the shipping would be, although I heard that Poshmark is expanding internationally soon. She probably has accounts with Fashionphile, eBay, Tradesy and other sites as well and since I don't think we can share sellers' information here, but I'd suggest doing a search on some of those resale sites. There are lots of people who sell iPhone cases online, even in XS Max. When it comes to my iPhone, as much as I love high-end designer accessories, I always go with brands such as Speck, Casemate, Inciprio, etc. since they're designed to be more durable.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Just saw these two beauties on IG, does anyone know the US prices? TIA!


----------



## yaopumba

The current London price for Saigon Small Color Grey is £3810
Does anyone know the price for Saigon Small in the US?


----------



## yellowrose718

US pricing for Cap Vert $1600 black/brown
$2080 for special colors


----------



## justdefend

Just came back from Paris. Here are current prices in Euros for a few items:

Caravelle 2 Black / Black and Tan €1560
Chypre Special Colors €2405
Senat Special Colors
Mini €400
PM €545
MM €825
GM €1145
Victoire Companion Special Colors €285
St. Sulpice Special Colors €325


----------



## isaac21

justdefend said:


> Just came back from Paris. Here are current prices in Euros for a few items:
> 
> Caravelle 2 Black / Black and Tan €1560
> Chypre Special Colors €2405
> Senat Special Colors
> Mini €400
> PM €545
> MM €825
> GM €1145
> Victoire Companion Special Colors €285
> St. Sulpice Special Colors €325


 Hi, 
Do you know the price on the regular colours for the Sénat Mini ?

Thank you Nice collection


----------



## justdefend

The Senat Mini in Black or Black and Tan should be €305.



isaac21 said:


> Hi,
> Do you know the price on the regular colours for the Sénat Mini ?
> 
> Thank you Nice collection


----------



## BrandLoyal2020

Hi All,
.
I will be heading to LA in about a month and will be planning on stopping by the Goyard in Beverly Hills. I was wondering if anyone knows the US prices for the bourgognes and the plumet both in the classic colors (black/black or black/brown).

I have emailed the BH store and is waiting a reply. I am super excited and hopefully end up leaving the boutique with both items!


----------



## Chrissy131

Does anyone know cap vert price in Paris and London? TIA


----------



## simplynoy

BrandLoyal2020 said:


> Hi All,
> .
> I will be heading to LA in about a month and will be planning on stopping by the Goyard in Beverly Hills. I was wondering if anyone knows the US prices for the bourgognes and the plumet both in the classic colors (black/black or black/brown).
> 
> I have emailed the BH store and is waiting a reply. I am super excited and hopefully end up leaving the boutique with both items!




I bought the black/black Plumet yesterday at the BH location and it was $1,035.


----------



## Purselover724

Anyone know the price in the us for the mini sénat?


----------



## TORI ADAMO

Purselover724 said:


> Anyone know the price in the us for the mini sénat?


Hi! I’m tagging along on this post since I’m also curious what the GM senat price is. I’m traveling to London and looking for pricing in pounds.


----------



## venusfueri

I just saw the Goyard Isabelle and it’s AMAZING!!! Does anyone know what the price is in Paris? It’s about 3700SGD which is 2500USD and out of budget so I’m trying to decide to get the St Louis PM in Navy like I planned during my trip, or hold out till next summer for the Isabelle.


----------



## cocoapearls

Does anyone know the current euro price of Boeing 55 in special colors in Paris?


----------



## Clifmar

Does anyone know the price of the hardy pm 2 in euros? It’s the new purse version of the hardy


----------



## 24HRglam

Hello! I am trying to decide on my next purchase. Does anyone know the US prices of the Isabelle and the Bellchase? Thanks.


----------



## Sanikki

venusfueri said:


> I just saw the Goyard Isabelle and it’s AMAZING!!! Does anyone know what the price is in Paris? It’s about 3700SGD which is 2500USD and out of budget so I’m trying to decide to get the St Louis PM in Navy like I planned during my trip, or hold out till next summer for the Isabelle.


I purchased the Isabelle in Paris last month for €1790 special color.


----------



## Tartin Tale

Hi! Does anyone know if Goyard is cheaper to buy in Paris or london? I was looking for the bourget pm trolly suitcase and any saving would be a great help!


----------



## Sanikki

Tartin Tale said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if Goyard is cheaper to buy in Paris or london? I was looking for the bourget pm trolly suitcase and any saving would be a great help!


Yes it is cheaper. I don't know the current price of the bourget PM trolly but I'm almost positive it will be less than the US for sure.


----------



## Tartin Tale

Sanikki said:


> Yes it is cheaper. I don't know the current price of the bourget PM trolly but I'm almost positive it will be less than the US for sure.


Thank you for the reply but what I meant is is it cheaper to buy in Paris or in London?


----------



## Sanikki

Tartin Tale said:


> Thank you for the reply but what I meant is is it cheaper to buy in Paris or in London?


Ok, I think with the weakened GBP it is cheaper but that depends on the financial market and time you will purchase. Last I checked in October it was cheaper to purchase in London.


----------



## poisoniv

Hi, anyone knows if Paris or London still have stock for St Louis Claire Voire GM? What colours are available ?


----------



## starlitgrove

poisoniv said:


> Hi, anyone knows if Paris or London still have stock for St Louis Claire Voire GM? What colours are available ?



I saw a blue and a green last Monday at the Paris store.


----------



## poisoniv

starlitgrove said:


> I saw a blue and a green last Monday at the Paris store.


Great. Any luck for pink ?


----------



## starlitgrove

Chrissy131 said:


> Does anyone know cap vert price in Paris and London? TIA


It's either Euro 1060 or 1090. There was 1 on display and 1 in stock in Paris last Monday.


----------



## starlitgrove

poisoniv said:


> Great. Any luck for pink ?


I didn't see a pink one, sorry. But I also did not inquire, so they may have it. I only saw the blue and the green that was being tried on by another customer.


----------



## Sanikki

venusfueri said:


> I just saw the Goyard Isabelle and it’s AMAZING!!! Does anyone know what the price is in Paris? It’s about 3700SGD which is 2500USD and out of budget so I’m trying to decide to get the St Louis PM in Navy like I planned during my trip, or hold out till next summer for the Isabelle.


Hello the price for the special color Isabelle is 1790 euro


----------



## Purselover724

Does anyone know the current price of the St. Louis gm size in the US?  Regular and special colors?


----------



## S_scofielf

Does anyone know the price of the mini saigon in Pounds?


----------



## S_scofielf

Tartin Tale said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if Goyard is cheaper to buy in Paris or london? I was looking for the bourget pm trolly suitcase and any saving would be a great help!


Cheaper in London. I saw on ig Mode.capital has a new one and a preowned  for sale, hope this helps


----------



## S_scofielf

poisoniv said:


> Hi, anyone knows if Paris or London still have stock for St Louis Claire Voire GM? What colours are available ?



A personal shopper I use has the reversible Claire Voie available. I believe it’s the light blue one, which they call the turquoise. Their ig is mode.capital 
Hope this helps dear


----------



## JStrav

starlitgrove said:


> I didn't see a pink one, sorry. But I also did not inquire, so they may have it. I only saw the blue and the green that was being tried on by another customer.


Which store were you in? I asked a few days ago at 233 and they looked at me like I had 3 heads. I pulled up the picture and the SA was still confused. I ended up with a Sac Hardy, an Isabelle and a Mini Monte Carlo from Printemps, but forgot to even ask there.


----------



## 336

Does anyone know how much St Louis totes are in HK? TIA


----------



## integlspwr

Greetings everyone I am going to Paris April 2020 I was hoping if anyone knows the current pricing for Saint Marc cardsholder In basic colors. Thanks again !


----------



## Skippy23

Hi all, we don't have Goyard in Australia currently and I'm having no luck finding anything online about the price of the St Pierre wallet. If anyone knows could you please advise? Thanks in advance


----------



## RS21

Hi can anyone help with the price of Goyard St. Louis in the UK 
PM classic color? 
Need to know asap! please help


----------



## martianboyuk

Hi - does anyone know the price of an Urbain in London? Or even in Europe so I can get some idea. Thanks!


----------



## springandsummer

Hi! Do you guys know whether buying a St Louis (PM) or Artois would be cheaper in London or Paris?


----------



## fchooka

Hello Guys,
Does anyone know how I can score the new mini structured saigon in europe. and what is the price in euro of classic and special colours. I have searched for it in london and milan and no luck so far.


----------



## grubhard

current price for sulpice in london?


----------



## grubhard

anyone?


----------



## sorwid

Hi, anyone know the price of passport holder Granelle? Thanks!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

London

St Louis PM - £790
St Louis GM - £990
special color £1150

Sac Hardy PM £1375


----------



## verela

AmourCouture said:


> Marie Gallante $1855
> Croisiere 35 $1625
> Boeing 30 $2250
> St. Louis PM $940
> St. Louis GM $1040
> Fidji $1250
> Urbain GM $2150
> 
> I'll see if I can add some more later but to the best of my knowledge those prices are fairly accurate.



I have always wanted the St. Louis PM or GM but honestly didn’t think I’d be able to afford until I saw this thread.  My budget does not allow for a bag costing over 2k.  I’ll be in NYC in April and I’m pulling the trigger! I’ll buy the light blue color! 
I’m 5’2”.  Do you think the GM will overpower my frame?  I am planning on carrying the bag as a travel tote.  thoughts?


----------



## solotraveler

What is the current price of Croisiere 50 in Paris (classic or special color)? Thanks!


----------



## jaskg144

St Louis PM (Classic Colour) - £785 (London - distance sale)


----------



## Ky1

Hi guys! Im heading to london in about 2 weeks time, i rly want to get a mini saigon in black colour. The old version. Do i have a chance to score the bag? Whats the recent price of the bag? Anyone know about sales working in london, pls pm me!! Thanks alot


----------



## earthygirl

verela said:


> I have always wanted the St. Louis PM or GM but honestly didn’t think I’d be able to afford until I saw this thread.  My budget does not allow for a bag costing over 2k.  I’ll be in NYC in April and I’m pulling the trigger! I’ll buy the light blue color!
> I’m 5’2”.  Do you think the GM will overpower my frame?  I am planning on carrying the bag as a travel tote.  thoughts?


Yes, I think it will. I’m 5’4” and owned two pms and two gms at one time and I sold the gms.  Luckily, I purchased my bags in Europe so I didn’t lose any money when selling.  Though the GM was a sexy diaper bag, the size just looked silly and sloppy on me..even when I folded the sides in.  I realize some women can carry larger bags well, but this is just my opinion...I truly appreciate the GM size on those who are a little taller than I am.


----------



## earthygirl

Tartin Tale said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if Goyard is cheaper to buy in Paris or london? I was looking for the bourget pm trolly suitcase and any saving would be a great help!


Cheaper in Paris but not significantly.


----------



## earthygirl

springandsummer said:


> Hi! Do you guys know whether buying a St Louis (PM) or Artois would be cheaper in London or Paris?


Paris is cheaper but not significantly


----------



## Ypardin

Does anyone knows how much alpin mini in black euro price? Thanks


----------



## LuxuryJesse

Does anyone know how much is the Croisiere 45 now in Paris (classic and special)?  Many thanks.


----------



## Sabrina96

verela said:


> I have always wanted the St. Louis PM or GM but honestly didn’t think I’d be able to afford until I saw this thread.  My budget does not allow for a bag costing over 2k.  I’ll be in NYC in April and I’m pulling the trigger! I’ll buy the light blue color!
> I’m 5’2”.  Do you think the GM will overpower my frame?  I am planning on carrying the bag as a travel tote.  thoughts?



Hi Verela - I think the GM might be too big. I’m the same height as you and when I tried on the St. Louis GM on at Rebag it was comically large on me (think IKEA bag). Price of the GM in special colors is $1855 according to the SA I met at Bergdorf’s.

Funny enough, I’m getting the light blue St. Louis PM in NYC too. PM price should be now around ~$1600, so I figured I’ll get it now before it gets to 2k during the next price hike haha. I tried it on so let me know if you want me to post pics!


----------



## t.s.

Could be a price reduction? I just bought, March 2020, the Capetien in black/black Paris 233 Rue Saint Honore for 1,290 euro. I read someone posted 1,420 euro...


----------



## LuxuryJesse

t.s. said:


> Could be a price reduction? I just bought, March 2020, the Capetien in black/black Paris 233 Rue Saint Honore for 1,290 euro. I read someone posted 1,420 euro...



Hello mate, since you just went to the store in Paris very recently, by any chance could you remember what price is the croisiere 45?  Many thanks.


----------



## t.s.

LuxuryJesse said:


> Hello mate, since you just went to the store in Paris very recently, by any chance could you remember what price is the croisiere 45?  Many thanks.


I’m sorry. I wasn’t paying attention to other models...These were just the items I bought. But I was surprise with the price difference here in US, not to mention the 12% refund back to your card.


----------



## travellover

Hi, could someone please tell me the price of the Goyard Boeing 25 Trousse in the black/black colour way? In USD please. Thank you!


----------



## SDC2003

Would anyone be able to share the price for the Bellechasse Biaude in mm in the us? Thank you.


----------



## earthygirl

Do you think Goyard is going to raise their prices as soon as boutiques reopen?  I’m in the US and usually wait to travel to Europe to buy Goyard because the savings are huge. It may be a few years before I get a chance to go.   I’m just curious as to what you think.  Will they follow Chanel and LV?

I haven’t been buying goyard long enough to know what their pattern for price increases are...does anyone know by what percentage they usually increase?


----------



## mmmsc

earthygirl said:


> Do you think Goyard is going to raise their prices as soon as boutiques reopen?  I’m in the US and usually wait to travel to Europe to buy Goyard because the savings are huge. It may be a few years before I get a chance to go.   I’m just curious as to what you think.  Will they follow Chanel and LV?
> 
> I haven’t been buying goyard long enough to know what their pattern for price increases are...does anyone know by what percentage they usually increase?


Hope someone will post here when they do reopen in the US. Thanks


----------



## nattle

earthygirl said:


> Do you think Goyard is going to raise their prices as soon as boutiques reopen?  I’m in the US and usually wait to travel to Europe to buy Goyard because the savings are huge. It may be a few years before I get a chance to go.   I’m just curious as to what you think.  Will they follow Chanel and LV?
> 
> I haven’t been buying goyard long enough to know what their pattern for price increases are...does anyone know by what percentage they usually increase?



I have the same worry so pulled the trigger and got a hardy pm today! I'm based in HK and it is HKD 15,100 for classic colour... I guess the price should be similar to US.


----------



## nattle

Sorry price is HKD 15,150. Here’s the beauty.


----------



## Gdochrysk

Hi!

anyone know the prices after Covid of St. Marc and St. Pierre cardholders in special colors?
Thanks


----------



## OneMoreDay

Any recent prices for all sizes of the Senat pouch in London?


----------



## 819sat

sorwid said:


> Hi, anyone know the price of passport holder Granelle? Thanks!


$850


----------



## viciel

SDC2003 said:


> Would anyone be able to share the price for the Bellechasse Biaude in mm in the us? Thank you.



I think it's $2550? If I'm off, it's not by more than $50.


----------



## viciel

earthygirl said:


> Do you think Goyard is going to raise their prices as soon as boutiques reopen?  I’m in the US and usually wait to travel to Europe to buy Goyard because the savings are huge. It may be a few years before I get a chance to go.   I’m just curious as to what you think.  Will they follow Chanel and LV?
> 
> I haven’t been buying goyard long enough to know what their pattern for price increases are...does anyone know by what percentage they usually increase?



I was at Goyard right before the shutdown and have gone back now that they've opened - I did not notice a price increase from the pieces I looked at. But they've added distance sales, so might be worth while to reach out and get some prices, I'm sure they won't mind, how else do they expect people to find out right?


----------



## c18027

sorwid said:


> Hi, anyone know the price of passport holder Granelle? Thanks!


The Grenelle passport cover:
Black or Black/Tan = $580 USD
Special colors = $755 USD


----------



## bayareaa

hi does anyone know the price of the
*Saint Sulpice Card Holder in the US*


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Hello,
Does anyone know the price of the St. Louis Claire Voie GM in euros?


----------



## 215LVgirl

Hi can anyone please advise the name and price of this bag  
Thanks


----------



## goyard2020

Does anyone know the current price of the Senat Pouch MM in special colours in London?


----------



## viciel

bayareaa said:


> hi does anyone know the price of the
> *Saint Sulpice Card Holder in the US*


$475


----------



## Newbie2021

Goyard St Louis UK as of August 2020:
St Louis GM £1185 for the special colours and £985 for the classic.


----------



## marvelboy

Does anyone know how much is the Regina bag trunk in France/Europe?
Thanks.


----------



## viciel

viciel said:


> $475


Forgot to mention, it was for special colors. Black ones were $345.


----------



## iceshimmer27

hello!
does anyone know the price for the Goyard Alpine mini backpack (US)?
TIA!


----------



## tabby1997

What are the current UK prices for the St Louis PM, GM and XXL sizes? thanks!


----------



## c.d.s.

Hello everyone! Does anyone know current price of the Senat Mini, PM, & MM in Euros (€), preferably from the Paris Flagship?


----------



## seikow

215LVgirl said:


> Hi can anyone please advise the name and price of this bag
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4824558


Goyard "Alto" 
Standard Color: HKD36000 (USD4620) 
Other Color: HKD47000 (USD6030)


----------



## c.d.s.

Hey Everyone ! I was wondering has anyone experienced the Goyard Distance Sales Service on their website yet? I sent them a request through their website on Monday of last week and they still haven't gotten back to me, do you think they like to do things over the phone as you have a to provide a phone number or what the timeline was in your experience?


----------



## VernisCerise

Did Goyard have a price increase in the US? Based on the info thread, Artois MM increased.


----------



## Swanky

Not sure, mine was $2530 in Grey a year ago.


----------



## mmmsc

I bought a black "pre-owned" ARTOIS, but not at all used -- I really have to wonder if she ever even carried it at all - for $1700 in black last fall here on MP. Very much of a bargain, I thought. Though it did have her initials, albebit discreetly in red on inside flap, I have started thinking of my "alternative personality" (i.e her initials) when I carry this bag.  When they let us ugly Americans back into Paris, I want to go back to Goyard and get an Artois in green, blue, or red.  Does anyone have current Paris prices on the Artois?  Goyard still rocks my socks.


----------



## Swanky

mmmsc said:


> I bought a black "pre-owned" ARTOIS, but not at all used -- I really have to wonder if she ever even carried it at all - for $1700 in black last fall here on MP. Very much of a bargain, I thought. Though it did have her initials, albebit discreetly in red on inside flap, I have started thinking of my "alternative personality" (i.e her initials) when I carry this bag.  When they let us ugly Americans back into Paris, I want to go back to Goyard and get an Artois in green, blue, or red.  Does anyone have current Paris prices on the Artois?  Goyard still rocks my socks.


You don't want to buy in the states?
I got mine from NM Chicago, highly recommend!


----------



## VernisCerise

Swanky said:


> Not sure, mine was $2530 in Grey a year ago.


I hope it’s still the same. Thnx!


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi,
Does anyone know the current price of the Bourget PM? Thank you!


----------



## alyg1

Hi! Does anyone know the current price of the Steamer PM 2 in Paris?


----------



## Reverend_O

IIRC, I paid 2.560 EUR about one year ago in Paris for the Steamer PM II in black/black w/o the straps. The were 330 EUR extra each.


----------



## viciel

iceshimmer27 said:


> hello!
> does anyone know the price for the Goyard Alpine mini backpack (US)?
> TIA!


$4200 ish for special colors. Take 30% off and that's your price for the black goyardine.


----------



## bayareaa

price for the petit flot?


----------



## bottegavenetaBB

Recent price increase for Goyard Card Holders
*ST SULPICE*

Prices:


Black/Black or Black/Tan: $385
Colors: $480



*Victoire Insert*

Prices:


Black/Black or Black/Tan: $340
Colors: $425 






*Malesherbes *– (please disregard the personalization on photo – not included)
Prices:

Black/Black or Black/Tan: $585
Colors: $730




*St Marc*

Prices:


Black/Black or Black/Tan: $540
Colors: $675




*St Pierre*
Prices:

Black/Black or Black/Tan: $670
Colors: $840


----------



## nylrehs

Anyone knows how much Mini Saigon (Structured & Non Structured) is in EU? Thanks!


----------



## npdquan

Hi everyone, can anyone please tell me the price of Soft mini Saigon ? We don’t have any Goyard store in Canada. 
p.S : picture is not mine , just for attention. Thank you


----------



## cle79

Hi, does anyone know the Price in euro of Goyard Anjou GM in black and in  special color? thanks!


----------



## sobit503

Hello do anyone know how much is the saigon mini structured bag in black and tan color cost?


----------



## lorieee

Is Goyard cheaper in London or in Paris?


----------



## earthygirl

lorieee said:


> Is Goyard cheaper in London or in Paris?


In my experience (Pre pandemic)it has been pretty much the same. Nominal difference of about $35 probably due to currency fluctuations.  Now that you don’t get VAT back in London, Paris is probably cheaper by around 12% (assuming you live outside of the EU)


----------



## erinrose

Anyone know the price of the saint louis pm black in New York?


----------



## solotraveler

Does anyone know the price of Alpin and Boeing 45 in Paris?  Thank you!


----------



## ahswong

erinrose said:


> Anyone know the price of the saint louis pm black in New York?


$1285 before taxes. I purchased from Bergdorf back in February 2021.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Goyard prices in euros from Paris today:  

Jouvence MM: 730 classic 

Jouvence GM: 830 classic 

Artois PM: 1245 classic, 1525 special 

Artois MM: 1420 classic, 1875 special 

Boeing 25: 690 classic , 865 special 

Cap Vert: 1250 classic , 1565 special


----------



## julbull

does anyone know the prices of the mini saigon hard and soft in black/black or black/tan in NYC?


----------



## maplesyrupbacon

Just purchased today at Bergdorf in NYC: Artois PM in green for $2175


----------



## hedkandi

Purchased in San Francisco Goyard this week

Artois MM black on black for $2035. Free simple personalisation.
Key holder (black) for around $300

Thinking of purchasing the bracelets, as well. Roughly $300


----------



## hedkandi

SA emailed and confirmed Edmond bracelets are $450 black, $565 special colours.


----------



## FresaJae

Purchased Marie Galante MM, in yellow, with personalization $4258.11 USD
Purchased Saigon Mini Structured Bag, in green $5,315 USD


----------



## love1212

Pricing for Muse vanity?  Does it come with strap? USA pricing


----------



## bagnewbie25

Looking for price of Belvedere 2 PM in non-special color in the US. Thanks


----------



## solotraveler

Prices in Paris last week.  My wife purchased the Rouette PM (special color) for €1,765 and Hardy PM (special color) for €1,830.  I got the Alpin (classic color) for €3,700.

Other prices posted on the window:


----------



## vinotastic

Hi! Does anyone know the price of non-structured mini saigon in USD?


----------



## bayareaa

hi does anyone know the price for the petit flot bucket bag in special color in europe?


----------



## Spongebaby

Does anyone know the pricing in europe? There aren't any Goyard stores in my country, so I'm not updated on the prices. TIA!


----------



## Swanky

Lots of updates from European stores if you scroll 


Spongebaby said:


> Does anyone know the pricing in europe? There aren't any Goyard stores in my country, so I'm not updated on the prices. TIA!


----------



## Spongebaby

Swanky said:


> Lots of updates from European stores if you scroll



I originally posted this as a separat post. The headlining included the specific bag (which after conversion to this thread was missed) regarding the anjou mini current EUR price


----------



## Swanky

Ok!
All price questions belong here anyhow


----------



## ParmenidesIonia

Spongebaby said:


> Does anyone know the pricing in europe? There aren't any Goyard stores in my country, so I'm not updated on the prices. TIA!


Does anyone have info on the UK or EU price of the Artois MM classic Goyardine canvas?


----------



## ParmenidesIonia

Does anyone have a price for Artois MM classic Goyardine canvas  in euros or pounds?


----------



## slyeee

bagnewbie25 said:


> Looking for price of Belvedere 2 PM in non-special color in the US. Thanks


Hello, I just bought mine in SF, it was $2,140.00


----------



## mixlv

Looking for the price of the Goyard Petit Flot in grey in US dollars please.


----------



## treasurehuntingsher

mixlv said:


> Looking for the price of the Goyard Petit Flot in grey in US dollars please.


$2,345 before taxes


----------



## treasurehuntingsher

Hello! Traveling to Milan and wanted to know the price of the Saigon mini souple in colors? is it the same as Paris? Thanks!


----------



## opensesame

treasurehuntingsher said:


> Hello! Traveling to Milan and wanted to know the price of the Saigon mini souple in colors? is it the same as Paris? Thanks!


Do you happen to know the price in Paris?


----------



## treasurehuntingsher

opensesame said:


> Do you happen to know the price in Paris?


Yes! I purchased in Paris for 2475 euro. Did the vat tax thing so I may possibly get some back. It’s weird because you have to send the form off, and it could take months but whatever lol.


----------



## opensesame

treasurehuntingsher said:


> Yes! I purchased in Paris for 2475 euro. Did the vat tax thing so I may possibly get some back. It’s weird because you have to send the form off, and it could take months but whatever lol.


Thanks for letting me know. I’m also interested in getting one. For some reason, I thought soft Saigon is limited edition or something.


----------



## justdefend

My experience with the tax refund from Goyard was great a few weeks back. 

For all purchases I requested cash and was able to get it back instantly at the airport. For one purchase the employee didn't ask me what type of refund I wanted but when I looked back at the receipt it was processed back to the credit card. The day I got back to the U.S., the refund was already credited back to the card! All the tax refunds equated to about 10 percent back from the purchase price.


----------



## treasurehuntingsher

justdefend said:


> My experience with the tax refund from Goyard was great a few weeks back.
> 
> For all purchases I requested cash and was able to get it back instantly at the airport. For one purchase the employee didn't ask me what type of refund I wanted but when I looked back at the receipt it was processed back to the credit card. The day I got back to the U.S., the refund was already credited back to the card! All the tax refunds equated to about 10 percent back from the purchase price.


Thanks for the info. Did you drop off the form at the airport? When I left Paris they told me the company that does the refund went bankrupt and we had to drop the forms in a box. It was the weirdest thing. I’m not sure if we did it correctly or not


----------



## justdefend

treasurehuntingsher said:


> Thanks for the info. Did you drop off the form at the airport? When I left Paris they told me the company that does the refund went bankrupt and we had to drop the forms in a box. It was the weirdest thing. I’m not sure if we did it correctly or not



I took all the forms to Customs area where I tried to scan them using the kiosk. For some reason all of them gave me a red 'X' and I had to bring the forms to the agent where he did ask to look at my purchases. Afterwards he manually approved each form and said they were all green. As far as I know, once each form is scanned and approved at Customs, it automatically initiates an electronic refund back to the credit card. For the cash portion, I went past security toward the 'Cash Paris' store and gave him all the forms. He then gave me a receipt with the total refund for each form and the refund itself in euros. 

Back in then day at Terminal 1, I did remember dropping off a form at Global Blue because the refund was due to be processed as credit and for some reason it wasn't scanning at the kiosk. It took forever to get back. All the refunds from Goyard were processed through Premier Tax Free and they refunded my card the next day.


----------



## suemb

Would someone please post the current prices of the Anjou PM in France (Euro) in both classic and special colors?  Not sure if different European countries have different Goyard pricing (as does, for example, LV).  I am trying to figure out if the Anjou is worth the substantial price difference vs. Saint Louis. Thank you.


----------



## corgi204

Does anyone know whats the price of the belvedere PM in black vs burgundy costs in the US and in the UK? Thanks


----------



## MrGoyard

Anyone happens to know the current price of the Cap Vert, Capetien and Saint Sulpice in Paris?


----------



## thuvanvu

Hello, does anyone know the current  prices for non-structured vs structured Saigon Mini (black/black&tan) in the UK please x ?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Good evening,  does anyone know the price of Goyard Luggage/travel items.  Goyardine Cosiere 50 bag


----------



## BourgeiosBabe

thuvanvu said:


> Hello, does anyone know the current  prices for non-structured vs structured Saigon Mini (black/black&tan) in the UK please x ?


The unstructured is £1865 and structured is £2700 I believe, roughly 1k difference between the two.


----------



## yoshikitty

I am new to the brand and wonder how often do they have price increase?


----------



## realtor2007

I am also new to Goyard and I'm wondering the current price in the US for Artois PM in Black with three letter personalization?  And how often the price goes up?


----------



## icyblue

Hi all! Does anyone know the price of the Saint Pierre card holder in Paris?


----------



## msmixedmatch

Does anyone know the price of the Rouette in Paris? Standard colors? Thanks!


----------



## arnagered

just to help others in terms of pricing; Vendome PM in NY is $3,905 for special colors.  the matching leather strap is an additional $455.  the canvas one is $375.


----------



## Swanky

Do they make a passport cover? If so anyone know prices?


----------



## Linder

Grenelle is the passport cover. As of 12/1/20 in the US:
$580 black or black/tan, $755 for special colors


----------



## Swanky

Linder said:


> Grenelle is the passport cover. As of 12/1/20 in the US:
> $580 black or black/tan, $755 for special colors



Thank you, added to my birthday list!


----------



## linadelina

Does anyone knows the price for Mini Anjou?


----------



## Prada143

linadelina said:


> Does anyone knows the price for Mini Anjou?


$2060 in black or black tan


----------



## Prada143

Does anyone know the price of the Mini Saigon Soft Black in US? Its been asked here but no answer.


----------



## bibogirl

Does anyone know if there will be a price increase soon?  I went through some past posts and it looks like the last increase occurred in January 2021.  Do you all think that means they will increase prices in January 2022?


----------



## Aggretsuk0

Hi, Can anyone tell me the price of the Saint Louis GM bag in Paris? euros? Thanks so much!


----------



## eter69nity

does anyone know of the price of the Chien Gris Tote for dogs in Paris?


----------



## Highestcloud

Aggretsuk0 said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me the price of the Saint Louis GM bag in Paris? euros? Thanks so much!


Hi, the Saint Louis Gm is 1050€, the limited colors is priced at 1315€


----------



## Highestcloud

bibogirl said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a price increase soon?  I went through some past posts and it looks like the last increase occurred in January 2021.  Do you all think that means they will increase prices in January 2022?


I think there will be one in jan 2022. Its always at the start of the year for the past couple of years.


----------



## suemb

Hi — Does anyone know the current price of the Anjou Mini in Europe (France)? TIA


----------



## yoshikitty

suemb said:


> Hi — Does anyone know the current price of the Anjou Mini in Europe (France)? TIA



Hi, I got one at the end of September 1805 Euro special colour. I believe the classic colour is around 300+/- cheaper.


----------



## bibogirl

Highestcloud said:


> I think there will be one in jan 2022. Its always at the start of the year for the past couple of years.




Shoot, ok. I better make up my mind on which I want to be my first bag.


----------



## Aggretsuk0

Highestcloud said:


> Hi, the Saint Louis Gm is 1050€, the limited colors is priced at 1315€



Thanks!


----------



## sashinla

Just got a Boeing 55 in black. $3300 USD before sales tax.

It’s appalling to see resale sites lie about the price of this bag being over 5k


----------



## ParmenidesIonia

Does anyone know the price of the vendome PM and the Sac 233?


----------



## Estella94788

the US is not cheap


----------



## creamcamellias

Hi! Does anyone know the price of the Artois MM in black in Paris?


----------



## envazine

Hi does anyone know the price of mini structured saigon in black in Paris? Thx in advance


----------



## Alcorhar0

eter69nity said:


> does anyone know of the price of the Chien Gris Tote for dogs in Paris?


Hi!
Just purchased the classic black yesterday and it was €900 and the special colors were €1125

truly blown away with how well priced it is and absolutely in love with it!


----------



## Stregahorn

I am keeping my fingers crossed that I am able to make my trip to Paris in January for my Birthday.  It is a week to week and day to day waiting game.  I have been actively avoiding the NYC Goyard store to avoid temptation. 

Anyone have current pricing on the following in Paris?

Belvedere MM in Special Colors
Alexandre III in Special Colors or Special Edition
Structured Saigon Mini in Rose Gold or Jet Black (I think the US price when I asked was something like 6200, but I cannot seem to find that info!)
Mini Alpin in Special Colors

I have a Belvedere MM in Burgundy and a Mini Alpin in Navy.  I use those bags all the time, thus why I would love to get additional ones.


----------



## SDC2003

2695 for the mini Saigon in regular colors and 3500 for special colors in the us.


----------



## quiestu

does anyone know what the prices for the mini saigon in souple and structured are in usd?


----------



## SDC2003

quiestu said:


> does anyone know what the prices for the mini saigon in souple and structured are in usd?


The prices above are for souple. Structure is a lot more. I can’t remember but high 4k for regular and I thought 5k plus for special.


----------



## SDC2003

Any confirmation as to a January price increase?


----------



## ultravisitor

Anyone have a current price for the St. Pierre in Euros?


----------



## azngirl180

Does anyone know how much is the current US price of Alpin mini backpack in all black? I am currently deciding whether to get the mini backpack or the belvedere pm. Thanks


----------



## azngirl180

Stregahorn said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed that I am able to make my trip to Paris in January for my Birthday.  It is a week to week and day to day waiting game.  I have been actively avoiding the NYC Goyard store to avoid temptation.
> 
> Anyone have current pricing on the following in Paris?
> 
> Belvedere MM in Special Colors
> Alexandre III in Special Colors or Special Edition
> Structured Saigon Mini in Rose Gold or Jet Black (I think the US price when I asked was something like 6200, but I cannot seem to find that info!)
> Mini Alpin in Special Colors
> 
> I have a Belvedere MM in Burgundy and a Mini Alpin in Navy.  I use those bags all the time, thus why I would love to get additional ones.



Hi how much is your mini alpin? Did you buy it this year? I am looking into purchasing my first goyard and i want the mini alpin in black.


----------



## Kevinh73

Prices in Europe in late Nov/early Dec.  
Boeing 25 in special color 865 Euro
Alpin Mini in black 2220 Euro
Belvedere PM in black 1500 Euro
Palace Malle in black 4165 Euro
Hardy PM in special color 1890 Euro
Prices are pre-detax.


----------



## c18027

bibogirl said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a price increase soon?  I went through some past posts and it looks like the last increase occurred in January 2021.  Do you all think that means they will increase prices in January 2022?


Yes. Expect some type of price increase in late January. I have no further details.


----------



## azngirl180

Kevinh73 said:


> Prices in Europe in late Nov/early Dec.
> Boeing 25 in special color 865 Euro
> Alpin Mini in black 2220 Euro
> Belvedere PM in black 1500 Euro
> Palace Malle in black 4165 Euro
> Hardy PM in special color 1890 Euro
> Prices are pre-detax.


Thank you.


----------



## bibogirl

Does anyone know the US pricing for the following items?

Senat MGM in classic and special colors
Senat MM in classic and special colors
Senat PM in classic and special colors
Clemecy Fountain Pen
Trousse 

I have a contact at Bergdorf Goodman but she takes forever to get back to me. Literally 2 weeks and multiple unanswered texts/calls just to get the price for the Artois PM.


----------



## Stregahorn

Stregahorn said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed that I am able to make my trip to Paris in January for my Birthday.  It is a week to week and day to day waiting game.  I have been actively avoiding the NYC Goyard store to avoid temptation.
> 
> Anyone have current pricing on the following in Paris?
> 
> Belvedere MM in Special Colors
> Alexandre III in Special Colors or Special Edition
> Structured Saigon Mini in Rose Gold or Jet Black (I think the US price when I asked was something like 6200, but I cannot seem to find that info!)
> Mini Alpin in Special Colors
> 
> I have a Belvedere MM in Burgundy and a Mini Alpin in Navy.  I use those bags all the time, thus why I would love to get additional ones.


Well, trip is postponed until May.  Too much uncertainty at the moment.  May will be better weather anyway.  

Someone above said the Alpin Mini in Black was 2220 Euro.  I have found special colors to be about 30% more, so that would put a special color Alpin Mini at 2885 Euro or so.  When I bought mine in November 2019, I paid 2880 Euros (mine is Navy), so that seems about right.


----------



## linhngo1234

Hi guys, a bit late but I just bought my first Goyard last month, feeling amazing that I did. The more I read about the brand the more I can feel its charm!
I came across the Bellechase on youtube, and think it's a perfect fit for a work bag. So I've been browsing Goyard website but never seen this product Bellechasse on their website, just wondering if they are still selling it in store?
And please let me know the price of the PM Bellechasse in Paris store if possible?
Thanks a lot,
Linh


----------



## JennRN

Hi! Does anyone know the current price in USD for the St Pierre card holder?
Thanks!


----------



## caffelatte

linhngo1234 said:


> Hi guys, a bit late but I just bought my first Goyard last month, feeling amazing that I did. The more I read about the brand the more I can feel its charm!
> I came across the Bellechase on youtube, and think it's a perfect fit for a work bag. So I've been browsing Goyard website but never seen this product Bellechasse on their website, just wondering if they are still selling it in store?
> And please let me know the price of the PM Bellechasse in Paris store if possible?
> Thanks a lot,
> Linh


They are still selling in store for sure! I don’t know the current price in Paris though, sorry!


----------



## ahswong

Does anyone know when is Goyard's next PI? It usually happens in January but I haven't heard of anything yet. Thanks!


----------



## c18027

ahswong said:


> Does anyone know when is Goyard's next PI? It usually happens in January but I haven't heard of anything yet. Thanks!


I believe it goes into effect Jan 22nd.


----------



## ahswong

c18027 said:


> I believe it goes into effect Jan 22nd.


Thanks!


----------



## guzman2792

Anyone know the price of a Croisiere 50 bag in classic and color options in Italy/Europe?


----------



## narico

Anyone know what the latest prices are after the Jan 2022 increase for the St Louis in classic and special colors? In Europe, UK and around the world?


----------



## Tiinnaaaaaa

Was in the Miami store this past Sunday and got the following prices-

St Louis GM in classic colors $1580
Senat PM in special colors $760
Vendome Mini (w/o strap) in classic colors $2720


----------



## bibogirl

It sounds like the Senat price went down!


----------



## SDC2003

Senat did go down both special and classic colors.


----------



## hazu

Hi, does anyone know the new price of Anjou mini after the price increase?


----------



## narico

Just rcvd info on the new prices in the UK for these: 

St Louis PM
- classic colours £920 
- special colours £1100 

St Louis GM
- classic colours £1070 
- special colours £1280


----------



## mariatd

raradarling said:


> Me too! I felt the same way about the 19 - no one liked it, but I thought it was really interesting. Have we seen any prices for the 22?



depending on size, from the low to high $5,000s.


----------



## tanushreekumar

Traveling to Milan, does anyone know if there are significant price differences between Paris and Milan please? Is it worth making a separate trip to Paris or should I pick up a bag in Milan? Aiming for the Bellechasse Biaude PM Bag


----------



## Purselover724

Does anyone know the Anjou GM price in Paris after the increase?  Regular and special colors?


----------



## earthygirl

Did the US prices for the St. Louis increase?


----------



## Tiinnaaaaaa

Senat MM black is $950 USD colors are $1140
Jouvence MM black is $1050 colors are $1260
Jouvence GM black is $1220 colors are $1460


----------



## fashunista9

hazu said:


> Hi, does anyone know the new price of Anjou mini after the price increase?



Wondering this as well!


----------



## Anonnyyy

Anyone knowing the price of Saint-Sulpice card holder?


----------



## Stregahorn

tamqnn said:


> US - Bergdorf Goodman (January 2022)
> Alpin Mini Backpack
> Colors - $3,670
> Black - $3,060
> 
> Note: I think Bergdorf Goodman prices are slightly lower in the US than the actual retail boutiques. I believe @azngirl180 got the black mini backpack for $3,165 recently from the San Francisco boutique.
> 
> Also, this seems to indicate that the Alpin Mini Backpack had a price decrease! I was quoted $3,955 for colors from Bergdorf in 04/2021 and $4,230 for colors from the boutique in 09/2021.



This is from the price info thread.  

I know there was a price on the Mini Alpin from Nov/Dec 2021 of the Mini Alpin classic colors for 2220 Euros.  I believe historically, the special colors were approximately 30% more than the classic, so that would put the Mini Alpin in Paris at about the same price as I paid for it back in 2019 (2880 Euros).  However, according to tamqnn's post in the Price Info thread, there has been a drop in the US (the last price I saw at Goyard UES was 4260 USD).  Anyone have an updated Paris price on the special colors?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Tiinnaaaaaa said:


> Was in the Miami store this past Sunday and got the following prices-
> 
> St Louis GM in classic colors $1580
> Senat PM in special colors $760
> Vendome Mini (w/o strap) in classic colors $2720


How much were special color for St. Louis GM?


----------



## Tiinnaaaaaa

BleuSaphir said:


> How much were special color for St. Louis GM?


I’m not sure. I only asked about the black.


----------



## ahswong

Pricing as of 2/4/22
Cap vert
Classic 1785 USD
Special 2230 USD


----------



## ahswong

Pricing as of February 12, 2022 per my SA at Bergdorf Goodman NYC

*St. Louis PM*
Classic: $1350 USD
Special: $1620 USD

*St. Louis GM*
Classic: $1580 USD
Special: $1890 USD


----------



## ParmenidesIonia

Does anyone have a price for the vendome PM and the 233 bag?


----------



## swt_decadent

What is the current price of Belvedere MM in colors? I keep seeing the price in PM but I haven't seen the size mm yet.


----------



## pursesandshoes

I got an email response today from Goyard. In Paris, the price for the St Louis PM in classic colors is EUR1,020 (inc tax) where as the limited colors are at EUR1,220 (inc tax).


----------



## Therealbunlish

What’s the current price for Voltaire in London and Paris? Thanks


----------



## PookieMalibu

Anyone have the following prices in the US:

1.) Senat GM Document Case (White) 
2.) Croisière 50 Bag (White)
3.) Saint-Suplice Card Wallet (Blue)

Also any SA recommendations via PM would be awesome as well.  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## emiliekr

does anyone know the price for the st sulpice card holder in special colors in Paris?


----------



## lomodes

hi, im looking to find out how much is the mini souple saigon bag selling for in EUR now.


----------



## SDC2003

There’s a new crossbody wallet called the varenne. Anyone have the price for regular and special colors?


----------



## hlavie

Hi, how much is Mini Saigon structured in Paris?


----------



## azngirl180

Does anyone have the current US pricing for mini saigon souple in classic colors? Thanks


----------



## bluebird03

Does anyone have the price for the Bellechasse PM in the US?


----------



## Nicole_H

bluebird03 said:


> Does anyone have the price for the Bellechasse PM in the US?


$2430 for special color in San Francisco last month


----------



## BrandLoyal2020

Does anyone know the pricing for the Monte-Carlo Mini Case and/or Varenne Continental Wallet in USD?


----------



## Dumbo1294

Anjou UK prices

The mini ,2 Classic colors: black Goyardine canvas with black leather or natural leather finishes, valued £1380.
9 Limited colors: red, orange, yellow, green, sky blue, navy blue, burgundy, white or grey Goyardine canvas. For these colors the leather finishes will be tone-on-tone, valued £1660.
Small

2 Classic colors: valued £1580.
9 Limited colors: valued £1900.
34 cm length, 28 cm height, and 15 cm width.

20 cm length, 20 cm height, and 10 cm width.
9 Limited colors: valued £1900.
34 cm length, 28 cm height, and 15 cm width.
The Large

2 Classic colors: valued £1810.
9 Limited colors: valued £2170.
40 cm length, 34 cm height, and 20 cm width.


----------



## littleunicorn

Cap-Vert pm UK prices

Classic colours: black Goyardine canvas with black leather or natural leather finishes, valued £1270


----------



## simplynoy

BrandLoyal2020 said:


> Does anyone know the pricing for the Monte-Carlo Mini Case and/or Varenne Continental Wallet in USD?
> View attachment 5375044
> View attachment 5375045



Black is priced at $1555, and colors are priced at $1850


----------



## aedlacir

bluebird03 said:


> Does anyone have the price for the Bellechasse PM in the US?


----------



## bluebird03

Thank you!


----------



## justdefend

Paris price update Apr. 2022:

Varenne 3 (special colors) - 1240€
Monte Carlo mini case (special colors) - 1230€
Grand Hotel Trunk Bag (special colors) 4020€
Plumet special colors - 990€ 
Montmarte GM - 275€ / 300€
Victoire Insert special colors - 340€
Senate MM - 720€ 

At the 233 St. Honore store, quantity is very limited for newer items including the Varenne 3 and Grand Hotel Trunk Bag.


----------



## ijca

does anyone know the price of a Boeing 45 price in UK and in California?


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Hi
Does anyone know the current paris price of Alpin MINI backpack in full black? Thanks so much


----------



## mixlv

Does anyone know the price of the Artois PM in both black and other colors?


----------



## sqnsea21

Does anyone know the current price of the black St Louis GM in the UK?


----------



## Peppr

mixlv said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Artois PM in both black and other colors?


Unfortunately no. Only belvedere MM while I was in Paris was EUR 2040


----------



## Peppr

Does anyone the price of SAC SAINT LOUIS CLAIRE-VOIE PM in US and *Paris?*


----------



## Dillonk

Kind of flabbergasted that the Saint Marc Cardholder is now $650 for classic black color! Anyone else have a different price?


----------



## fr-s

Anyone know the current price for the Voltaire?


----------



## Stregahorn

Peppr said:


> Unfortunately no. Only belvedere MM while I was in Paris was EUR 2040


When was that?  And was that both black and other colors?


----------



## Peppr

Stregahorn said:


> When was that?  And was that both black and other colors?


That was mid April. They had all the colors but I asked the price only for the blue version


----------



## jdrama

Does anyone know how much a matignon gm is in paris or london please?


----------



## suemb

Would someone please post the current prices (in Euro and in $$) for the Sainte-Marie MM in standard and special colors? Thank you!


----------



## boybaglover

Hi all, does anyone know what's the current price for cap vert in London and Paris?  Travelling to Europe soon and thinking where to get my first goyard.


----------



## snowbird2019

Hello, does anyone know the current price in US for the Senat PM and Senat MM pouch? Classic and/or colors would be appreciated


----------



## yvesjilaurent

snowbird2019 said:


> Hello, does anyone know the current price in US for the Senat PM and Senat MM pouch? Classic and/or colors would be appreciated


The Senat PM in black is $640 USD!


----------



## aoshi_0514

Matignon PM price in Paris? Ty


----------



## suemb

Does anyone know if the European prices are the same (in Euro) whether buying in Paris or Milan, for example?  Thx


----------



## Peppr

Hello, Does anyone know the price of Sac Saint Louis Claire-Voie PM in Europe? I found the prices in US in a different thread


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

boybaglover said:


> Hi all, does anyone know what's the current price for cap vert in London and Paris?  Travelling to Europe soon and thinking where to get my first goyard.


I’m not sure if this is helpful at all but I was in Monaco and the Cap Vert in black was 1,410. Not sure if this price went up a little or if the prices are more in Monaco because I heard the price was around 1,285 about a month ago in Paris. With vat and Monaco prices it comes to 1,327 now.


----------



## suemb

Would someone please confirm if the Goyard prices in Monaco and Biarritz are different (in euro) than prices in Paris?  Thanks!


----------



## Peppr

suemb said:


> Would someone please confirm if the Goyard prices in Monaco and Biarritz are different (in euro) than prices in Paris?  Thanks!


I called Biarritz and they would not give prices over phone. So the SA asked me to email the store but I got a response from the distant shopping that they would not share prices or availability. I also did a request in goyard website but same standard response that they won’t share price or availability


----------



## yoshikitty

suemb said:


> Would someone please confirm if the Goyard prices in Monaco and Biarritz are different (in euro) than prices in Paris?  Thanks!



I shop in Monaco. I asked the same question and our SA said the price in Monaco and Paris is the same.


----------



## suemb

Peppr said:


> I called Biarritz and they would not give prices over phone. So the SA asked me to email the store but I got a response from the distant shopping that they would not share prices or availability. I also did a request in goyard website but same standard response that they won’t share price or availability


Thank you so much for trying to get info!



yoshikitty said:


> I shop in Monaco. I asked the same question and our SA said the price in Monaco and Paris is the same.


Thank you!



yoshikitty said:


> I shop in Monaco. I asked the same question and our SA said the price in Monaco and Paris is the same.


@yoshikitty If you are not a Monaco resident, have received your VAT refund through the standard Detaxe forms or is the store able to immediately refund the VAT? Just wondering how the VAT refund would work if you were flying out of France (or other EU country) after buying in Monte Carlo… Thanks


----------



## yoshikitty

suemb said:


> @yoshikitty If you are not a Monaco resident, have received your VAT refund through the standard Detaxe forms or is the store able to immediately refund the VAT? Just wondering how the VAT refund would work if you were flying out of France (or other EU country) after buying in Monte Carlo… Thanks



I am a EU resident and unfortunately can't get the VAT refund. I suppose it's the same in France and Monaco:








						Tax free shopping, VAT, Tax refund France
					

Tax refund eligibility and local rules for non-EU shoppers in France after Tax Free shopping over the minimum spend




					www.planetpayment.com


----------



## Nicole_H

Does anyone know how much the new Boheme hobo is? USD


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

suemb said:


> @yoshikitty If you are not a Monaco resident, have received your VAT refund through the standard Detaxe forms or is the store able to immediately refund the VAT? Just wondering how the VAT refund would work if you were flying out of France (or other EU country) after buying in Monte Carlo… Thanks


You would do the Vat refund in France before you leave to go home. The store did not immediately do the refund in Monaco. Not sure if you have been recently but it’s soooo much easier to do Vat at the airport now. No lines!!


----------



## Swanky

USD $1710 black and $2050 color



Nicole_H said:


> Does anyone know how much the new Boheme hobo is? USD


----------



## dulcieduveen

Hello! Would anyone be willing to share the price/availability for Mini Anjou in Paris?


----------



## BebeMieL

Hi @dulcieduveen 
I bought mini Anjou on June 3rd in Printems..and its available in many colours..I bought yellow one..its 1840€
I was asking for grey colour but it wasn't available..buat i saw red, purple, black, yellow, blue, green if i was not mistaken
Hope it helps


----------



## dulcieduveen

@BebeMieL Thank you very much! I’m also planning on visiting Printemps and hoping to find either sky blue/grey  thank you for sharing your pics as well ❤️


----------



## Msm10

Hi,

Does anyone know the price of the Artois MM in LA? For the black on black. Planning to go to the Beverly Hills store. 

Thanks!


----------



## melvel

Does anyone know the price of the Boheme and the Belvedere PM in Paris, special colors?


----------



## am1ly

Hi,

does anyone know how much the Mini Saigon Soft price in Paris?
Is this hard to find?

Im living in Paris so no problem about going to the boutique. But just wondering whether can we make an appointment with an SA in advance? I’m quite afraid of a long line in front of the boutique. So just want to be prepared.

Thank you


----------



## Lwy

The Cap-Vert (camera bag) is £1520 in London.
June 2022


----------



## drjohanna27

Does anybody know the price of goyard matignon gm wallet and richeliu wallet in europe? In black.


----------



## livioxvi

Anyone know the prices for Double Travel Watch Case in Paris?


----------



## pestoisthebesto

Would anyone happen to know the Paris price for the mini Anjou (not in the special colors)? Thanks!


----------



## Purselover724

yoshikitty said:


> I shop in Monaco. I asked the same question and our SA said the price in Monaco and Paris is the same.


Do you think you could share your Monaco Goyard sa with me?  I’d love to make an appointment while I’m there. I’m only going to be there for part of one day…


----------



## yoshikitty

Purselover724 said:


> Do you think you could share your Monaco Goyard sa with me?  I’d love to make an appointment while I’m there. I’m only going to be there for part of one day…



hey there, check your PM.


----------



## cdean724

ijca said:


> does anyone know the price of a Boeing 45 price in UK and in California?


Was just in the UK. Black Boeing was 2340£


----------



## w1new1ne

I have a little trip to SG in Oct, after 2 years of can't travel.

I want to get some st.louis pm or plumet in black or color 

anyone know price there?


----------



## ihurtado21

Does anyone know the price of these bags in the US?
Cap-Vert
Alpini mini backpack
Belvedere PM


----------



## Tommii

Good evening.  Does anyone know the current prices of the Porte-documents Ambassade MM and the Messager Capétien MM in the Paris Boutique.  I'll be traveling there soon and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tootsieroll49

Picked up a couple items yesterday at Paris St Honore:

Artois MM in Tan:  1600 EUR
Passport holder in green:  530 EURO


----------



## bibogirl

Does anyone know how much in USD the Franklin dog collars are in special colors? I reached out to my SA but she always takes FOREVER to get back to me.

Thanks!


----------



## bibogirl

ihurtado21 said:


> Does anyone know the price of these bags in the US?
> Cap-Vert
> Alpini mini backpack
> Belvedere PM



I don’t know exact price for the mini Alpin. But back in May at Bergdorf the special colors were $36XX and the classic colors were just over $3000

I bought the Navy Cap Vert instead in June and it was $2,240


----------



## lehkile

Does anyone know the price of the Matignon Mini wallet in Paris? Thanks!


----------



## tensgrl

Just got home from Europe and wanted to warn everyone that the line for Goyard St Honore store during the day is 1.5-2 hour wait if you don't have an appointment.  Here are prices from June 22 in Paris
Artois MM (all black) 1,600. euro
Saint Louis GM (all black) 1190. euro
Senat PM (black) 480. euro


----------



## lalame

Does their pricing fluctuate unexpectedly, versus price changes at set times a year? I was just looking at the price thread where someone just in May of this year was quoted 1400 euro for a black Artois MM and it's now 1600 euro based on @tensgrl's report.


----------



## iszn

Goyard price as of June 22.
Artois PM Navy             EUR 1660
Cap Vert White             EUR 1690
Belvedere PM Navy       EUR 2040
Senat Mini Walet Green EUR 480


----------



## keepall89

Anyone have the price in EUR and USD for the Marigny wallet?


----------



## c18027

keepall89 said:


> Anyone have the price in EUR and USD for the Marigny wallet?
> 
> View attachment 5510940


The Marigny in special colors was $625USD in December 2021. I don’t believe it was impacted by the January 2022 price increase.


----------



## Tommii

Hello.  Does anyone know the price of the Alpine backpack MM?


----------



## azngirl180

Does anyone know the current US price for goyard vendome mini in classic and special colors? Thanks


----------



## sweetpaiz

azngirl180 said:


> Does anyone know the current US price for goyard vendome mini in classic and special colors? Thanks


Mini Vendome $3,770 color and $3,140 classic ( as of Feb 2022)


----------



## azngirl180

sweetpaiz said:


> Mini Vendome $3,770 color and $3,140 classic ( as of Feb 2022)


Thank you. Im planning to get one


----------



## sweetpaiz

azngirl180 said:


> Thank you. Im planning to get one


Super Cute!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

azngirl180 said:


> Does anyone know the current US price for goyard vendome mini in classic and special colors? Thanks


----------



## galaxium

The price of the 233 bag in NYC is $4250 for classic and $5100 for special. 

Does anyone know the euro prices?


----------



## waterlily112

Does any one know how much is the Alpin mini backpack black/tan in EU price? Thinking if I should just get one now or wait until my trip to Paris in November...Thanks!


----------



## Aggretsuk0

waterlily112 said:


> Does any one know how much is the Alpin mini backpack black/tan in EU price? Thinking if I should just get one now or wait until my trip to Paris in November...Thanks!


I'm not sure of the price but I've been told that the black/tan will be matching the special colors starting August 1 so if you can find the special color price, it'll be that in November


----------



## bibogirl

Aggretsuk0 said:


> I'm not sure of the price but I've been told that the black/tan will be matching the special colors starting August 1 so if you can find the special color price, it'll be that in November


Ugh, really?! Shoot, I should’ve bought the black/black mini alpin back in May.


----------



## waterlily112

Aggretsuk0 said:


> I'm not sure of the price but I've been told that the black/tan will be matching the special colors starting August 1 so if you can find the special color price, it'll be that in November


Oh yikes! I've been googling and searching this forum but no luck, the last EU price update was from 2021 so not sure if it's still the case...maybe I'll have to look harder haha! Hope they don't raise the price in the US too, if that's the case I'll probably have to run and get one like tomorrow!


----------



## lalame

Aggretsuk0 said:


> I'm not sure of the price but I've been told that the black/tan will be matching the special colors starting August 1 so if you can find the special color price, it'll be that in November


Is this global?


----------



## Purselover724

lalame said:


> Is this global?


It’s def happening in the US. So sad.


----------



## lalame

I'm planning to buy a black Artois in London mid-month so I hope they are doing this in waves or something.


----------



## lhn5007

I am in Italy for vacay and am going to run to the Milan store this morning and will report back regarding the price increase for the classic colors.


----------



## lhn5007

lhn5007 said:


> I am in Italy for vacay and am going to run to the Milan store this morning and will report back regarding the price increase for the classic colors.


Confirmed.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the prices of all classic colors are now the same as special colors at the Milan Goyard.  I asked the sales associate and he confirmed it was global.  I ended up with a beautiful green Jouvence GM though!  Great versatile piece.


----------



## Purselover724

lhn5007 said:


> Confirmed.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the prices of all classic colors are now the same as special colors at the Milan Goyard.  I asked the sales associate and he confirmed it was global.  I ended up with a beautiful green Jouvence GM though!  Great versatile piece.


I love the jouvence!  I have the mm.
Im def sad this happened, but it does make it easier to get the colored pieces. I had been so happy that Goyard hadn’t jumped on the insane price increase bandwagon that Lv and chanel have been riding for the last few years. But that is no longer the case I guess.
It did make me panic buy 2 black items yesterday which I hate doing (panic buying I mean),  but illl have a hard time justifying buying black going forward….


----------



## lalame

lhn5007 said:


> Confirmed.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the prices of all classic colors are now the same as special colors at the Milan Goyard.  I asked the sales associate and he confirmed it was global.  I ended up with a beautiful green Jouvence GM though!  Great versatile piece.



Thank you so much for confirming!! I don't see anyone talking about this outside of this thread so I would not have known otherwise.


----------



## earthygirl

I confirmed with the Goyard boutique in Chicago this morning and unfortunately, it's true. It's probably better that I didn't see this price adjustment coming otherwise I would have panic bought something in black!  I feel for those who have had their eyes on a black item.

FYI, I also asked about knowledge of any other price increases and was told that it wouldn't happen until next year and that the increase will be between 3-7% depending on the item.


----------



## waterlily112

earthygirl said:


> I confirmed with the Goyard boutique in Chicago this morning and unfortunately, it's true. It's probably better that I didn't see this price adjustment coming otherwise I would have panic bought something in black!  I feel for those who have had their eyes on a black item.
> 
> FYI, I also asked about knowledge of any other price increases and was told that it wouldn't happen until next year and that the increase will be between 3-7% depending on the item.


Did the price increase already happen or soon will be? Thanks!


----------



## earthygirl

waterlily112 said:


> Did the price increase already happen or soon will be? Thanks!


The adjustment happened today.


----------



## Martyp

I visited one Paris store today and no more price difference.


----------



## yorkshireee

Glad that I have made my purchase at the London store two months ago before the price increase!


----------



## ihurtado21

bibogirl said:


> I don’t know exact price for the mini Alpin. But back in May at Bergdorf the special colors were $36XX and the classic colors were just over $3000
> 
> I bought the Navy Cap Vert instead in June and it was $2,240


Thank you!


----------



## ahswong

would someone please clarify if this mean there is 30% price increase on the classic colors now?


----------



## Swanky

Please participate in the price increase thread to keep the intent of this thread on topic.  This thread is for info on pricing for specific items.


----------



## earthygirl

ahswong said:


> would someone please clarify if this mean there is 30% price increase on the classic colors now?


Yes, that is correct.  There is no longer a price difference between classic colors and special colors for any given item.


----------



## Tommii

Hello.  I'm looking for the Parisian price of the Sac Hardy PM and the Sac Belvédère MM.  Thanks


----------



## ahswong

earthygirl said:


> Yes, that is correct.  There is no longer a price difference between classic colors and special colors for any given item.


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## Tommii

Just received an email from the European Concierge about pricing for The Alpine Backpack MM.


2 Classic colors: at the price of 5020€.
 
3 Limited colours: Goyardine canvas in green, navy blue and gray with tone-on-tone finishes at the price of €5,020.
 
Other limited colors only on order within 5 months: Goyardine canvas in red, orange, yellow, sky blue, Bordeaux and white with tone-on-tone finishes, at a price of €6,520.


----------



## lxrac

How much is the montmartre eyeglass case?


----------



## mau_ek

Tommii said:


> Just received an email from the European Concierge about pricing for The Alpine Backpack MM.
> 
> 
> 2 Classic colors: at the price of 5020€.
> 
> 3 Limited colours: Goyardine canvas in green, navy blue and gray with tone-on-tone finishes at the price of €5,020.
> 
> Other limited colors only on order within 5 months: Goyardine canvas in red, orange, yellow, sky blue, Bordeaux and white with tone-on-tone finishes, at a price of €6,520.Hell
> 
> 
> 
> Tommii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received an email from the European Concierge about pricing for The Alpine Backpack MM.
> 
> 
> 2 Classic colors: at the price of 5020€.
> 
> 3 Limited colours: Goyardine canvas in green, navy blue and gray with tone-on-tone finishes at the price of €5,020.
> 
> Other limited colors only on order within 5 months: Goyardine canvas in red, orange, yellow, sky blue, Bordeaux and white with tone-on-tone finishes, at a price of €6,520.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Do you by chance have any idea how much the Alpin mini? Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## mau_ek

Tommii said:


> Hello.  I'm looking for the Parisian price of the Sac Hardy PM and the Sac Belvédère MM.  Thanks


Just got the Sac Hardy. 1770 euros in Paris, with tax.


----------



## SerendipityIsme

Hello ladies!! Does anyone know what is the pricing for the St. Louis PM tote is now??


----------



## Tommii

Hello. Afraid I don't know the price of the Alpine mini but here is the email I used to get the price of the MM distantacquisition@goyard.com.  They usually respond within 72 hours.


----------



## drjohanna27

does anybody know how much the artois inmm and gm in green in Europe after price increase.


----------



## bwillamsburg

lxrac said:


> How much is the montmartre eyeglass case?


 Bought in Paris in early August for 240€!


----------



## shopneverends

Hi! Does anyone know price of mini anjou now in Paris or london? 

Thanks


----------



## vagabag

Does anyone know how i can get a price quote from the paris boutique?  i emailed the distantacquisition and contact@goyard emails but have heard no word back in days.  i am trying to find out the price of the petit flos bucket bag in case anyone happens to know.  thank you!!


----------



## fudgebrownies

Hi, anybody knows how much is the Artois PM in Paris now? Thanks!


----------



## shermes

Hi does anyone know the price of the Goyard Travel 55 Bag in Green? £/€ Thank you


----------



## isaac21

Hi there,
Does anyone have the price of the Mini Sénat in Black and Colour prices in Paris ?

Thank you


----------



## w1new1ne

Dose anyone know the price of plumet right now?


----------



## MrGoyard

w1new1ne said:


> Dose anyone know the price of plumet right now?


In Paris it’s €990,-


----------



## debsea

vagabag said:


> Does anyone know how i can get a price quote from the paris boutique?  i emailed the distantacquisition and contact@goyard emails but have heard no word back in days.  i am trying to find out the price of the petit flos bucket bag in case anyone happens to know.  thank you!!


Same would love to know the price in Europe. I have the option to purchase in Korea for around $1900 usd or wait to purchase in Europe later this fall.


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

Hi all! Does anyone know the current price of the St Louis GM in black (though looks like that doesn't make a difference now) in the US? Looking to purchase at Bergdorf's soon but haven't heard anything back.


----------



## Purselover724

kaykaymarieeee said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know the current price of the St Louis GM in black (though looks like that doesn't make a difference now) in the US? Looking to purchase at Bergdorf's soon but haven't heard anything back.


$1840


----------



## edmarkd

Hi! Does anyone have prices on St. Sulpice and St. Pierre in NYC? Thank you!


----------



## Tommii

Does anyone know the price of the Edmond bracelet in Paris?


----------



## JP3

Peppr said:


> Does anyone the price of SAC SAINT LOUIS CLAIRE-VOIE PM in US and *Paris?*


1940 in US for pm


----------



## Nicole_H

Does anyone know the US prices for the Plumet and Alexandre III?


----------



## omfgitsbecka

Saint Louis GM 1890 USD
Saint Louis PM 1620 USD

Does anyone know how much passport covers cost in Paris?


----------



## crisbac

Hi! Does anyone know the current Paris (or Milan) prices of:
- Varenne Continental Wallet in black and...
- Monte-Carlo PM Clutch in black?
TIA!


----------



## butterychurns201

Does anyone know the price of the cap vert and artois mm in Milan?


----------



## Tommii

Hello. Does anyone happen to know the price of the Richelieu Wallet in Paris?
​


----------



## fr-s

w1new1ne said:


> I have a little trip to SG in Oct, after 2 years of can't travel.
> 
> I want to get some st.louis pm or plumet in black or color
> 
> anyone know price there?


----------



## azngirl180

Hello everyone what is the current US pricing for Goyard rouette pm in classic and special colors?


----------



## bwillamsburg

azngirl180 said:


> Hello everyone what is the current US pricing for Goyard rouette pm in classic and special colors?


Classic and special colors are the same price now. I paid $2,530 in the NY boutique on Friday!


----------



## azngirl180

bwillamsburg said:


> Classic and special colors are the same price now. I paid $2,530 in the NY boutique on Friday!


Thank you. Do you mind me asking what color did you get?


----------



## bwillamsburg

azngirl180 said:


> Thank you. Do you mind me asking what color did you get?


Grey


----------



## simplynoy

Hi all,

Does anyone know the price of the Alpin Mini Backpack in Paris?

Thanks!


----------



## speedygirl45

Anyone know the price of the new Cassette Treasure Box bag? Going to be near a store in a few days


----------



## airina666

Hey all! A friend is in Paris for work now and I was hoping she would try to sneak in some Goyard shopping for me.

I'm new to the brand. Interested in getting the Castiglione document cover and notebook.

Does anyone know where I can find the Euro price for these pretty please?

Many thanks!


----------



## okbk33

butterychurns201 said:


> Does anyone know the price of the cap vert and artois mm in Milan?


Cap vert in Paris was around €1700 a week ago. Should be the same price in Milan.


----------



## BB8

Does anyone happen to know the price in USD of the trunk bag clutch?


----------



## KensingtonUK

Anyone know what the Cap vert costs in the UK?


----------



## MonoP

simplynoy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the price of the Alpin Mini Backpack in Paris?
> 
> Thanks!


Don’t know about Paris, but I bought my from Goyard SF and it was $3,670 plus tax for Navy Blue.


----------



## arl

Hello! may I know the current prices (in euro) of the following

Goyard rouette pm 
Goyard Anjou pm
Goyard st. louis pm

TIA!


----------



## cnguyennn

lhn5007 said:


> how much was your jouvence






lhn5007 said:


> Confirmed.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the prices of all classic colors are now the same as special colors at the Milan Goyard.  I asked the sales associate and he confirmed it was global.  I ended up with a beautiful green Jouvence GM though!  Great versatile piece.


----------



## am1ly

Today at Goyard Biarritz

Mini Saigon

Souple (non structure) 2,690 euros
Structured 4,400 euros


----------



## ycc777

Can somehow share the current price for Victoire wallet in Paris? Thank you.


----------



## rgualdron

Hello, I will be traveling to France soon and I was wondering if anyone knows the current (or most updated) prices of the Alpin MM backpack. Thanks!


----------



## t2square

Hello, does anyone know the price of the just released Cisalpin in €?


----------



## limonchello

Hello, does anyone know price of Artois pm in special colours ideally in UK? Thanks


----------



## apk

Hi, does anyone know Saigon mini structured price in London? Thanks!


----------



## identita0

arl said:


> Hello! may I know the current prices (in euro) of the following
> 
> Goyard rouette pm
> Goyard Anjou pm
> Goyard st. louis pm
> 
> TIA!


I was just in the Paris store over the weekend and they only had one Anjou PM left--I believe it was about 2400 Euros.


----------



## earthygirl

identita0 said:


> I was just in the Paris store over the weekend and they only had one Anjou PM left--I believe it was about 2400 Euros.


Wow! Just curious, what color? I was thinking about waiting to purchase it until next summer as a souvenir when we plan on taking the kids to Disneyland Paris, but the possibility that it may not be available to purchase is making me want to pull the trigger now.


----------



## Lillianlm

arl said:


> Hello! may I know the current prices (in euro) of the following
> 
> Goyard rouette pm
> Goyard Anjou pm
> Goyard st. louis pm
> 
> TIA!


The Anjou PM was €2100 in Paris today


----------



## Limelightlane

Petit flot 1620£ in London. They had no stock in general. Shipments are Fridays so go then or Saturday AM


----------



## jbean22

Anyone have the price of an Anjou mini in Dallas?


----------



## bethanycrt

Hello. Does anyone know the price of Belvedere pm in euro?


----------



## fullmetalmadi

Does anyone have US prices for the Poitiers Claire-Voie Bag, the plumet, the Belvedere or the 233 bags?


----------



## yvesjilaurent

Hello! Does anyone know the price of the Saint Michel Key Ring? In US, SGD, or Yen?


----------



## azngirl180

Hi anyone know the current US pricing for goyard mini supple in special colors?


----------



## Oscar.168

Does anyone know How much of Cap vert retail price in Korea, Special colors still more expensive or same price now?


----------



## melvel

bethanycrt said:


> Hello. Does anyone know the price of Belvedere pm in euro?



I purchased this last September 1 from the Rue St. Honore boutique.  It was EUR 2040.


----------



## bethanycrt

melvel said:


> I purchased this last September 1 from the Rue St. Honore boutique.  It was EUR 2040.


Thank you!


----------



## sasquaty

Anyone have current price of Plumet in US. Thank you


----------



## _leprojet

hi all,
does anyone have the prices for the goyard st louis tote in the UK please?

thank you!


----------



## arl

Hi all! would anyone know the current price (euro) of the alpin mini in black and special colors? or are they all priced the same now? TIA!


----------



## Swanky

arl said:


> Hi all! would anyone know the current price (euro) of the alpin mini in black and special colors? or are they all priced the same now? TIA!


They’re all priced the same.


----------



## Limelightlane

_leprojet said:


> hi all,
> does anyone have the prices for the goyard st louis tote in the UK please?
> 
> thank you!


1280 GBP St Louis GM
1190 GBP St Louis PM


----------



## luxenewbie21

Hello, does any have the price for a Saint Louis GM in black/tan in Singapore?


----------



## justdeb__

Saint Marc and Saint Pierre cardholder in € please ☺️


----------



## Mickayla98

justdeb__ said:


> Saint Marc and Saint Pierre cardholder in € please ☺️


Don’t know about Saint Marc but the Saint Pierre cardholder is 590€ in Paris.


----------



## Mickayla98

bethanycrt said:


> Hello. Does anyone know the price of Belvedere pm in euro?


2040€ in Paris


----------



## sxca

Hi! Does anyone know current US pricing for the Anjou Mini? Thank you


----------



## orkidayu

Hi All,
Anyone know the current price of Boheme in euro now?  
Thank you


----------



## Mickayla98

orkidayu said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone know the current price of Boheme in euro now?
> Thank you


When I visited last month, it was 1550€.


----------



## Luxloversf

sxca said:


> Hi! Does anyone know current US pricing for the Anjou Mini? Thank you


I believe it's $2,590.


----------



## orkidayu

Mickayla98 said:


> When I visited last month, it was 1550€.


Thank you


----------



## creamcamellias

Does anyone know the price of the Anjou mini in the U.K. for both the classic colors and seasonal colors? TIA!


----------



## ahswong

Would someone please share pricing of mini Anjou in Paris? Thanks!


----------



## sxca

Luxloversf said:


> I believe it's $2,590.


Thank you!


----------



## pmt219

Does anyone know prices in Japan? Especially the Mini Anjou, Mini Alpine and Mini Saigon


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

Can someone tell me the price of the Belvédère MM in USA? Thank you.


----------



## sammy24k

arl said:


> Hi all! would anyone know the current price (euro) of the alpin mini in black and special colors? or are they all priced the same now? TIA!


2920 Euros (In Paris)
Mini Alpina, October 15, 2022


----------



## sammy24k

rgualdron said:


> Hello, I will be traveling to France soon and I was wondering if anyone knows the current (or most updated) prices of the Alpin MM backpack. Thanks!


Hi! 
5270 Euro for MM Alpina
October 15, 2022 (Paris price)


----------



## justdeb__

Could someone advise the price of St. Louis GM in euro and USD?


----------



## poohbag

princessariel61 said:


> Can someone tell me the price of the Belvédère MM in USA? Thank you.


$2700


----------



## shyla14

poohbag said:


> $2700


Hi! 
I have a pm belvedere and paid $3510+tax in the boutique in US. Why are the prices so different? And mine was only a pm not mm.


----------



## Luxloversf

shyla14 said:


> Hi!
> I have a pm belvedere and paid $3510+tax in the boutique in US. Why are the prices so different? And mine was only a pm not mm.


If I’m not mistaken, I think you purchased the limited edition pink belvedere pm which is priced higher than the regular colors.


----------



## poohbag

poohbag said:


> $2700


Whoops sorry I misread the post. $2700 is for Belvedere pm. I don’t know the price for mm.


----------



## poohbag

princessariel61 said:


> Can someone tell me the price of the Belvédère MM in USA? Thank you.


Sorry I posted the wrong price earlier. $2700 is for pm.


----------



## shyla14

Luxloversf said:


> If I’m not mistaken, I think you purchased the limited edition pink belvedere pm which is priced higher than the regular colors.


Thanks @Luxloversf. So the pink is $800 more expensive than the other colors? Wow!


----------



## anhiechannie

Hi!

Does anyone know the price of St.Louis (PM) & Artois (MM) in Singapore right now? 

Planning to come in December and was debating if i should purchase it there. 

Thanks!


----------



## glehxy

Does anyone know the price of the Saint Leger in Paris or elsewhere in EU?


----------



## SKT114

am1ly said:


> Today at Goyard Biarritz
> 
> Mini Saigon
> 
> Souple (non structure) 2,690 euros
> Structured 4,400 euros


Is this for the mini nano? TY


----------



## lavender2022

Hi, does anyone know where in Asia could I find the cheapest prices? Europe/the US is too far. There are Goyard stores in Korea/JPN/China/Singapore but prices are not available online. 

I am looking for the Alpin Mini in Grey.


----------



## am1ly

SKT114 said:


> Is this for the mini nano? TY


As I already mentioned:
Mini Saigon 

I don’t know what you meant by mini nano.


----------



## crisbac

Hello, my dear TPFers! Can someone please share the current price of the St Louis PM classic black without tax in the US, please? TIA!


----------



## tymliz

crisbac said:


> Hello, my dear TPFers! Can someone please share the current price of the St Louis PM classic black without tax in the US, please? TIA!


I just bought mine at Bergdorf in Manhattan for $1,620 without tax.  Hope this helps!


----------



## ntshstrk

Hi all, does anyone have a current price for the Alpin Mini in tan in Paris? Thank you!


----------



## asngirl106

Does anyone know if it’s cheaper to get bags in Japan than US? I’m looking to purchase the mini Anjou


----------



## janfunky

Hi! I will be headed to Tokyo in a few weeks. Does anyone happen to know the cost of the Artois PM or MM in Japan? Wondering if it’s cheaper compared to buying in the USA (or in South Korea where I currently am for the next couple of weeks). Thanks!


----------



## jm179

Hello! Would anyone be able to tell me either the London &or Paris price for the goyard travel 45 bag, croisière 45 & croisière 50? Thank you


----------



## Tommii

Hi!

Does anyone know the prices of the Capetien MM Messenger Bag & Hardy PM Bag in the US?


----------



## yvesjilaurent

janfunky said:


> Hi! I will be headed to Tokyo in a few weeks. Does anyone happen to know the cost of the Artois PM or MM in Japan? Wondering if it’s cheaper compared to buying in the USA (or in South Korea where I currently am for the next couple of weeks). Thanks!





asngirl106 said:


> Does anyone know if it’s cheaper to get bags in Japan than US? I’m looking to purchase the mini Anjou



If either of you find out, could you please share? I’m also looking to purchase in Japan too!


----------



## hikkichan

How much is the Mini Anjou in Powder Pink? Would like to know more about the pricing for Powder Pink collection if possible. TIA!


----------



## Swanky

hikkichan said:


> How much is the Mini Anjou in Powder Pink? Would like to know more about the pricing for Powder Pink collection if possible. TIA!



Please include country/currency!


----------



## accebercouture

ntshstrk said:


> Hi all, does anyone have a current price for the Alpin Mini in tan in Paris? Thank you!


eur 2700 last week in 233 store


----------



## hikkichan

Sorry about that! I'm looking for prices in Singapore, SGD


----------



## JaimeEllen

callmelulu said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/current-goyard-prices-worldwide-708535.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading that it's less expensive to get a Goyard in Paris than the US, can anyone share some specific price info on bags in different countries?
> 
> I would love to know what the Fiji and St. Louis cost in Europe!
> 
> thanks!


The Fiji hasn't been made in many years, but there is a new improved style with a pochette (like the Saint Louis) and stronger handles.  I can't recall the name but you can Google it.  It just launched last May.


----------



## janfunky

Current prices in Japan:

Artois PM (Classic colours or Limited colours)
245,000 JPY(tax excluding)
269,500 JPY(tax including)
Artois MM (Classic colours or Limited colours)
284,000 JPY(tax excluding)
312,400 JPY(tax including)

St Louis PM (Classic colours or Limited colours)
181,000 JPY(tax excluding)
199,100 JPY(tax including)

St Louis GM (Classic colours or Limited colours)
211,000 JPY(tax excluding)
232,100 JPY(tax including)

Boheme Hobo (Classic colours or Limited colours)
JPY 229,000 (tax excluding)
JPY 251,900(tax including)

Very little inventory in Japan though so I ended up purchasing in Korea, where it’s still significantly cheaper than the US due to current exchange rate and tax refund.


----------

